# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  VELIKA PROMJENA U PARTNEROVOM PONASANJU

## tresnja4

Zajedno smo 4 godine, 3 godine zivimo zajedno u mojem stanu kojeg ja sama otplacujem.

Imam 30 godina, financijski sam neovisna o njemu i pred porodom sam.

Vise od pola rezija placam ja, placam kredit za stan, benzin za zajednicki auto....uglavnom ja odrzavam vecinu nase financijske konstrukcije.

Od nedavno sam na porodiljnom te sam morala vratiti sluzbeni auto koji sam prije imala na raspolaganju 24 sata/dan.

Sada primam porodiljnu naknadu u visini pune place, prema tome i dalje sam financijski neovisna o njemu, ali on uporno uzima nas zajednicki privatni auto te ga koristi po cijele dane (po cijele dane ga zbog posla niti nema doma) te sam ja kao takva osudjena doslovno 24 sata na stan jer se ne osjecam sigurno izlaziti van zbog povremenih grceva koji se pojavljuju nenadano... tu i tamo otidjem do ducana.....

Kad dodje vikend on otidje van (jer ne moze zivjeti pod staklenim zvonom....?.....) i vrati se oko 7 ujutro....    

Takav definitivno nije bio prije te mi je cijela situacija u kojoj sam se nasla, a u kojoj ja ispadam neka bespomocna zenica koju nitko ne ferma 5%, lagano zbunjujuca, a kako vrijeme prolazi polako i depresivna...

Nisam definitivno tip osobe koja nekome visi konstantno za vratom, ali mi se cini da bez obzira sto sam pred porodom (u 39-tom od 40 tjedana trudnoce) on nema osjecaj da bi mozda mogao biti uz mene u tim zadnjim danima kada me povremeno lovi panika, kada se pitam da li ce me u rodiliste voziti taxi ili hitna.....s obzirom da na njega ocito ne mogu 100% racunati....a ucinila sam SVE dok sam mogla, da imamo standard koji imamo, radila sam do zadnjeg dana bez i jednog dana bolovanja, usput obavljala poslove za kucanstvo, njega, njegovu rodbinu.....uredno je koristio moj sluzbeni auto, komp i telefon, a sada kada ja trebam doslovno nuznosti ...protuusluge ne postoje.... (s tim da u vezi i situaciji u kojoj sam ja to valjda ni ne bi trebalo biti na razini usluga-protuusluga....)

Jednostavno mi se cini da ne moze izdrzati sa mnom u drustvu cijeli dan...nedajboze 2-3 u komadu.....

Probala sam o tome s njim razgovarati, ali mi konstantno govori da dramim, da radim od muhe slona, da sam mu stalno za vratom, da bi trebala posjetiti psihijatra...

S tim u vezi sam ga prestala zvati na mobitel,  kada navecer dodje doma, odmah zaspi (kad se to pocelo dogadjati budila sam ga jer sam htjela s njim razgovarati s obzirom da se po cijele dane ne vidimo, ali sada vise ne jer bi podivljao ili bi me blijedo gledao i kao pitao se kako ne mogu shvatiti da je umoran??), vikendima ide van (ja ostajem sama doma), a kad ga nesto molim da mi donese iz ducana ili sl. obicno zaboravi....

Opremu za bebu sam nabavila sama tj. moji roditelji su se skroz isprsili jer im je to prvo unuče pasu uzbudjeni oko svega toga kao i ja......on doslovno nije dao ni jednu kunu....

Njegova mama me je tokom cijele trudnoce nazvala 2 puta i uz put me pitala kako sam (trebala je njega, ali joj se nije javljao na mob), nakon sto sam joj napravila mali milijon usluga u vrijeme kada smo on i ja bili ok i kad sam fizicki mogla.....

Naravno, ona takodjer nije dala ni kunu za opremu za bebu.....

 Danas, nakon mjesec dana doslovnog samovanja u stanu sam kod roditelja gdje smo jucer dosli zajedno i trebali ostati do nedjelje, on nije mogao tu izdrzati te je pod izgovorom da on tu nije doma otisao sam u nas (moj) stan.....?..... i kao u nedjelju bi dosao po mene (jer ja nemam auto (on ga koristi)) jer u ponedjeljak imamredoviti pregled u rodilistu.....

 Konstantno mi govori da me voli i sl.......ali ja jednostavno ne znam sto se dogadja.....kao da ima svoj zivot.......pisao je cestitke sms-om te je potpisivao samo sebe dok sam ja njega, bebu i sebe....

Sve vise se osjecam zbunjeno, bespomocno, jadno, izigrano i nadasve glupo (taj dio mi je najgori)

Ovo sve sto sam navela su gole cinjenice.......zvuce i izgledaju koma......vjerovatno sve izgleda kao da sam ja glupa ..., ali rekla bih da nisam jer sve ja to vidim....i svega sam svijesna....ali ne bih se mogla pohvaliti da razumijem.......nazalost.....ista od svega toga.....



Sto bi ucinili Vi na mojem mjestu?  (Nije mi svejedno za njega, ali me isto tako nije strah ponovo zapoceti sama....)

----------


## kahna

Gle, onak iskreno -- previše puta si napisala JA.
Za moj pojam veze i predanosti nema moje/njegovo/ja sam/on nije :/ 

Samo ti znaš kako ti je, kako se osjećaš i što ti je učiniti, ne može netko umjesto tebe odlučivati.

Vjerovatno te i hormoni malo "pucaju" pa vidiš/doživljavaš stvari malo drugačije - ima i toga.

Valjda ste dovoljno zreli da sjednete i normalno porazgovarate što želite od svojih života.

----------


## tresnja4

Istina da sam u postu puno puta napisala ja.

To sam ucinila namjerno jer smatram da odnos dano/dobiveno daleko vise pogoduje njemu.

Ono sto sam htjela je komentar citateljica (Citatelja) na to da li vam se cini da su svi ti problemi bili tu oduvijek , a ja ih jednostavno nisam zeljela vidjeti?
Da li vam se cini da je on totalno nezainteresiran i da je ta nezainteresiranost dugog vijeka?
Da li mislite da buduci otac kojemu se ne da  upoce ni gledati oprema za bebe ima imalo potencijala za promjenu kad se dijete zaista rodi?
Da li je netko bio u slicnoj situaciji?


I mislim da nije grijeh u postu upotrijebiti zamjenicu ja, kada je osoba koju ta zamjenica oznacava upravo povrijedjena upornim zapostavljanjem u svakodnevnom zivotu....i upravo je zbog toga i napisala ovaj post

----------


## vissnja

Evo ti mog iskustva pa ako nešto pomogne: MM i ja smo bili zajedno 7 godina pre nego sam ostala trudna, od toga 4 godine živeli zajedno. Prošli smo mnogo toga i dobrog i lošeg i uvek mi je bio podrška kao i ja njemu.
Ali dok sam bila trudna mnogo se promenio. Prvih par meseci smo strepeli za trudnoću jer sam krvarila i mirovala, bila po bolnicama (jednu trudnoću pre sam izgubila), ali kad sam već prešla polovinu, kad je beba počela da se mrda, kad mi je narastao stomak, on se nekako povukao. Počeo je da izlazi sa drugarima ponekad (možda nekome ovo smešno zvuči ali mi smo imali zajedničko društvo i uvek svuda išli zajedno, a on je dok sam ja bila t našao nove drugare), promenilo se njegovo ponašanje prema meni, nije hteo mnogo da pipa stomak.... Bila sam stvarno očajna. To je počelo lagano da se menja kad se N rodila, a sad se sve već vratilo na staro.
Šta sam ja tada sve mislila bolje da ti ne pišem. Ali sad, sa odmakom, i posle nekih naših razgovora znam da je to za njega bila strašno velika promena, da se plašio te promene u našem životu. On bebu nije doživljavao stvarno dok sam bila trudna, nije mu bilo jasno kako se ja to ne brinem za sebe nego za bebu, ništa mu to nije sedalo u glavi. Sad kaže da će drugi put sigurno biti drugačije jer sad zna da iz "tog velikog stomaka" stvarno izađe dete   :Grin:  
Nadam se da ti je ova naša priča bar malo pomogla   :Love:

----------


## kahna

Ne mogu ti odgovoriti na postavljena pitanja (osim na predzadnje) jer niti poznam tebe, niti njega.
Pa ne može netko na osnovu tvog posta zaključiti kako stvari među vama funkcioniraju.

Jedna stvar, ako veza/brak funkcionira kako treba, po meni, nema gledanja moje/tvoje, ja sam ovoliko, on manje ili nikoliko ili moji su/njegovi nisu itd.

Iz osobnog iskustva mogu ti reči: 
Da, muškarac, totalno nezainteresiran za baby opremu, trudnoću porod itd.  Može se itekako promjeniti i zainteresirati.
MM me 10 dana prije termina uvjeravao da mi još ne treba kinderbet u sobi, da se stigne donjeti i složiti da onda ne spominjem robicu i "opremu"  :Laughing: 

Jesi li razmišljala dal je možda njega strah kako će ON to sve, možda ima i on milju pitanja i nedoumica pa te strahove riješava tako kako ti navodiš.
Samo ti znaš dal je takav bio oduvjek ili je to samo sada pred kraj trudnoće tako   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

gle, ti taj život nosiš u sebi, osječaš ga, ta beba je za tebe "opipljiva" stvarnost
za njega .... još nije tu, mislim tu je,a li nije, ne može ju uzeti za rukicu ... ništa još
mislim da još nije svjestan da je tata
možda shvati nakon poroda

druga stvar ... da li ste vi i prije funkcionirali tako odvojeno?

----------


## kahna

MM je shvatio da je tata valjda mjesec dana od rođenja   :Laughing:  
onako za stvarno, da mu je to sjelo -- barem sam ja imala takav dojam.

I da, prvo sam ja bila u depri nekih tjedan, dva onda on, mada nije htio priznati.
Taman smo se "unormalili" nakon nekih mjesec dana.

Najbolji mi je bio kad je s Lukinih cca 10-ak dana, navečer uletio u sobu, upalio svijetlo i vadi si piđamu iz ormara - a ja malca taman uspavala i ostala  :shock: 
a on - ups, zaboravio sam   :Laughing:  

Valjda imaju neko vrijeme prilagodbe i svatko odreagira drugačije - mi se ( žene ) ipak intenzivno pripremamo 40-ak tjedana.

----------


## tresnja4

> gle, ti taj život nosiš u sebi, osječaš ga, ta beba je za tebe "opipljiva" stvarnost
> za njega .... još nije tu, mislim tu je,a li nije, ne može ju uzeti za rukicu ... ništa još
> mislim da još nije svjestan da je tata
> možda shvati nakon poroda
> 
> druga stvar ... da li ste vi i prije funkcionirali tako odvojeno?



Apsolutno ne.......bili smo totalno ko jedan i upravo to otvara ogromno pitanje u mojoj  glavi ZASTO? je sada kao totalni stranac?

I upravo zato se cudom cudim ovoj situaciji koja mi nikad prije nije izgledala tako ozbiljno.....prije smo se uvijek oko svega dogovarali...ustvari smo se nekako razumjeli i bez pretjerano kompliciranih razgovora.....

----------


## kahna

Pa jeste li sjeli i porazgovarali o tome ?
Šta on kaže?

----------


## MGrubi

a možda zbog tvoje izmjene (trudnoća te mjenja, htjela ili ne) on se osjetio izgubljenim, pa traži svoju definiciju , svoj položaj ... zbunjen?

možda

----------


## tresnja4

> Pa jeste li sjeli i porazgovarali o tome ?
> Šta on kaže?



hm.....nista konkretno.....u tome i je problem.......

....imam osjecaj ko da je fizicki prisutan pod mus (valjda zbog neceg tipa griznje savjesti) a da je psihicki miljama daleko......


govori sve ono sto biih ja htjela cuti, a sve i dalje radi po svome.......npr. obeca mi da ce se javiti na mobitel kad ga budem zvala (jer zivimo sami i sami smo o sebi ovisni tj. u ovom slucaju ja o njemu) i on se ne javi.....mislim kaj bi bilo da me je stvarno zasarafilo??????.....

Javi se za recimo sat vremena ili uopce ne......

Jos jednom ponavljam da nisam jedna od onih koje maltretiraju partnera sa miljom poyiva u sat vremena, histeriziranjem i sl.....

Jednostavno mi je potrebno da se osjecam sigurno, da mogu racunati da ce me makar otpeljati u rodiliste.......
.....a ne mogu se oteti dojmu da ce me iznevjeriti .....i to me cini neopisivo tuznom....

Znaci, skraceno, ja sam razgovarala, a on je pricao ono sto je mislio da ja zelim cuti te se nakon toga nije drzao niti jednog (doslovno) datog obecanja......

----------


## MGrubi

"sam se rodiš sam umireš" - to meni daje snagu u trenucima kad osječam da sam ko singl, samo sa djetetom (kao npr. sad)

neovisna si financijski, stabilna, razumna ... pripremi brojeve taksija

 .

----------


## mikka

da, znam otprilike kako ti je. slicno je i kod nas, samo sto mi imamo dvoje djece. ja razmisljam o "rastavi" (pod navodnicima je jer nismo vjencani) ali nisam pametna. ne vidim izlaz. tebi bi savjetovala da pricekas da rodis pa da vidis, ako ce i dalje biti takav onda bjezi dok stignes, ali mozda se fakat promijeni, kako kazu curke (nazalost, ja u to ne vjerujem).

----------


## tresnja4

> a možda zbog tvoje izmjene (trudnoća te mjenja, htjela ili ne) on se osjetio izgubljenim, pa traži svoju definiciju , svoj položaj ... zbunjen?
> 
> možda




Kako mislis definiciju i polozaj?

Mislis da se na neki nacin osjeca zbunjeno? (zasto se onda ne bi javljao na mob onih nekoliko puta sto ga zovem) zapostavljeno?

Daj mi to malo bolje pojasni....ak ti nije problem.....

----------


## MGrubi

nabadam, ko čorava kokoš

ako ste prije funkcionirali ko jedno , i sad je 1/2 tog "jednoga" izmjenjena .. usklađenost je narušena, druga 1/2 "jednoga" mora se redefinirati da se uskladi u novom "jednome"

mi nikad nismo funkcionirali ko "jedno" , uvik smo bili dva svemira

malo me brine takvo odvajanje
predporod razdoblje nije najbolje vrijeme za velike rezove .. tipa prekid

koliko imaš do termina?

večeras sam pesimistična

možda mu triba hladan tuš? uzvračanje istom mjerom? ponašatio se ko da ga nema? ko da je ništa?
čovjek ne zna šta ima dok to ne izgubi

----------


## tresnja4

1. termin mi je 4.1.

2. sto se tice vracanja istom mjerom, to mi je toliko naporno da ti ne mogu opisati.......mrzim igrice tog tipa
....ali valjda cu ih morati poceti igrati....(nadam se da cu ih moci shvatiti ozbiljno.......)


3. Upravo to odvajanje je zacudilo i mene. I ta situacija je mozda nagovjestaj neceg veceg pa bih mozda te igrice trebala shvatiti kao psihicku pripremu za to nesto.....(odvajanje?)......

Hvala ti sto si mi otvorila vidik i u tom smjeru

----------


## Savitri

muškarci većinom imaju (čast izuzetcima) kretenski način procesiranja
problema i novih situacija.... :/ 

Ovdje se radi o tome da rođo mora pokazat malo VIŠE odgovornosti i suosjećanja, fakat ne bi škodilo.....

Razmisli kak je odgojen ? Kakav je on obrazac ponašanja naučio od svojih
staraca u takvim situacijama tijekom odrastanja ? 
Ak se i njegov stari tak 
'previše' komotno oslanjao na očito dominantnu i sposobnu ženu - onda je ovaj tvoj to utetoviro u mozgić kao rollmodel savršenog muško-ženskog odnosa.... i onda tu nema pomoći....taman da mu ti objašnjavaš 100 godina....  :? 

Još jedna stvar.....vjerojatno te voli, ali mu je emocionalna IQ na niskim granama i ne kuži na koji način to pokazat....plus - ljubav nije dovoljna, nikad ! 
Mora postojat snažna volja za zajedničkim rastom i 'doživljavanjem' tj komunikacijom bar neke vrste u svakom trenutku, situaciji .... pogotovo sad. 
Ako si ti ta koja u vašoj vezi i egzistenciji nosi puno veći teret davanja,
a jesi - sad kad imaš još jednu 'preokupaciju' više - on se osjeća bespotrebnim, malim i nevažnim....i onda je kretenski način procesiranja svojih emocija (gore naveden) taj da se duri sa odlaženjem (mami ! čitaj - alarmantno) i izlascima  i ignoriranjem ne bi li dobio na važnosti.
ON želi da ga ti očajnički trebaš da bi se opet osjećao bitnim i potrebnim (voljenim) u cijeloj priči. 

Po mojem mišljenju muškarac takvog ponašanja ti uopće ne treba u životu (jer nikada u ničemu nećete biti ravnopravni) i vaš odnos se neće razvijati prema nikud - bit će i dalje 'parazitski'...a onda nećeš imati život nego preživljavanje.....emocionalno pražnjenje bez punjenja, nezadovoljstvo, povlačenje u sebe, ignoriranje stvarnosti vašeg odnosa, frustracije, tuge, depresije i živčanitise, bolest i na kraju uništen djetetov život i razvod nakon 15 - 20 godina.
Nemoj si to priuštit djetetu......

Puklo me da napišem ovo, jer sam ja dijete takvih roditelja, kraj je bio bolan, razvod, stara i ja na ulici, teške laži, prijevara oko nekretnine, unišen život......samo radi GLUPOG I NAIVNOG ŽENSKOG NADANJA - ma promijenit će se, bit će bolje, pa reko je da me voli itd..... Moš mislit ?!
Može on pričat što hoće i koliko hoće.....  :Mad:   bitna su DIJELA. 
Znam puuuuuuuuno ovakvih priča kao tvoja koje zvuče 'bezazleno'....

Probaj razgovarat, ak neće slušat - napiši mu, daj mu još mjesec, dva fore da počme skuživat svoj položaj i ulogu u glaksiji, ak ne - spakiraj mu stvari i amen. 

 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Savitri

bitno je i ovo..... zašto ti njega trebaš ?
Nabroji 5 stvari sama sebi - koje on daje u vašoj vezi ?
Što ti je najbitnije i bez čega ne bi mogla ? 
Emocije ?
Izražavanje priznanja ?
Dijela usluge ?
Podrška, ohrabrivanje ?
Fizički dodir, nježnost ?
Pažnja, kvalitetno vrijeme..?
Što je tebi najviše falilo od toga kad si bila mala ?
Ima li on više ovih kvaliteta , tj imaš li ti više razloga da ga zadržiš ili samo 1? koji, zašto ?

 :Kiss:

----------


## ella roo

Koji si ti kandidat za ppd.
Ovakve simptome je imala frendica, samo što njm se počeo tako ponašati kad se vratila iz rodilišta.4 godine poslije..razvod....
Nadam se da kod vas neće biti taj slučaj.

----------


## koksy

> muškarci većinom imaju (čast izuzetcima) kretenski način procesiranja
> problema i novih situacija.... :/ 
> 
> Ovdje se radi o tome da rođo mora pokazat malo VIŠE odgovornosti i suosjećanja, fakat ne bi škodilo.....
> 
> Razmisli kak je odgojen ? Kakav je on obrazac ponašanja naučio od svojih
> staraca u takvim situacijama tijekom odrastanja ? 
> Ak se i njegov stari tak 
> 'previše' komotno oslanjao na očito dominantnu i sposobnu ženu - onda je ovaj tvoj to utetoviro u mozgić kao rollmodel savršenog muško-ženskog odnosa.... i onda tu nema pomoći....taman da mu ti objašnjavaš 100 godina....  :? 
> ...


Potpis na ovo!

I osobni dodatak; kad rodis, to malo bice ce biti centar tvog svijeta, nece to vise biti ON. I ako ce se on i dalje tako ponasat bit ce ti puuuuno lakse ostavit ga nego sad dok si trudna, u strahu i pod utjecajem hormona.
Vjeruj mi, meni je MM bio sve na svijetu i isto sam bila i nesretna i ogorcena zbog negovog nepokazivanja zainteresiranosti za bebu u trudnoci, ali sad, kad pogledam ovo svoje malo cudo...ma nema te osobe bez koje nebi mogla, samo nek je moj malac samnom!

----------


## sofke

> muškarci većinom imaju (čast izuzetcima) kretenski način procesiranja
> problema i novih situacija....


ovo je baš ružno rečeno..

ako je tako, zašto te iste žene toliko pametne, snalažljive, mudre i s osjećajem za nove situacije gotovo jednoglasno žele imati muškarca i udati se?

uopće neću ulaziti u ovaj konkretni problem, ali iz najbliže okoline znam jedan slučaj mlade majke i jedne trudnice kojoj fali mjesec dana do termina

ukratko, teško se odlučiti koja je od njih dvije napornija, i da sam ja njihov bijedni muž, dala bi petama vjetra ili bi se isto tako kretenski snalazila u novoj situaciji, jer su ih one praktički kastrirale

mlada majka sjedi kao kraljica matica s tom bebom, što god on napravi ona prigovara, koluta očima, uzdiše, očekuje se od njega da doslovce predosjeti što će se dogoditi jer ako beba bljucne, a on nije već pritrčao s maramicom, kuku lele, dijete će se prehladiti zbog nesposobnog glupana, gdje gleda, što radi itd..itd..

mlada trudnica također, s tim da očekuje da plešu svi, od muža, svekrve, roditelja pa čak i braće od muža..ako netko od nabrojanih nije dovoljno pribran i fokusiran na njeno blaženo stanje, istrača ga u tri poteza..ovaj njen je iskreno preplašen dolaskom bebe, jer je ona već do sad napravila takvu frku i takav big deal oko svega, da ga čisto kužim da se boji što će se tek dogoditi kad beba zbilja i dođe


ovo se ne odnosi na prvi post, jer tu priču ne znam osobno osim onog što je napisano, a to je presubjektivno da bi stavljala hagove podrške

oću samo reći da nisu samo oni ti koji su nemogući i 'zločesti'  :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

Teško je komentirati tuđu situaciju (čak i kada znaš sve detalje). No, ja bih probala razgovarati s njim i reći mu točno sve ovo što si napisala na netu. Pa vidi reakciju. Ako se i dalje pravi da nema problema, a tebi situacija nastavi smetati onda razmisli što želiš. Jesi li spremna dalje tako ili se on može promijeniti ili ćeš prekinuti.
Zasada zamoli mamu ili neku frendicu da ti je dostupna 24h dnevno (ako je moguće).

A glupa su mi generaliziranja - većina mušaraca su kreteni, sve žene su svetice, bla bla. Istina je da muškarci malo drukčije reagiraju od nas u nekim situacijama - ne nužno gore. MM je npr puno bolji i u kući i kao osoba, znao je bolje s bebicom i bio zagrijaniji za uređenje dječje sobice - to sve ovisi o osobi, a ne o spolu.

----------


## ivy

> "sam se rodiš sam umireš" - to meni daje snagu u trenucima kad osječam da sam ko singl, samo sa djetetom (kao npr. sad)
> 
> neovisna si financijski, stabilna, razumna ... pripremi brojeve taksija
> 
>  .


potpisujem!

----------


## pomikaki

a možda da malo ostaneš kod staraca?

Teško je znati u čemu je stvar ovako preko interneta, treba čuti i drugu stanu. Možda i njemu nešto smeta. Muški su teški u izražavanju kompliciranih osjećaja. Navodno, istraživanja pokazuju da su jaaako osjetljivi.   :Grin:   Ali ako ih pitaš nešto o tome samo će čvršće prikovati pogled za novine ili televiziju.

Evo, malo se šalim, nije sve crno-bijelo, ali tebi treba pomoć. Još više će ti trebati kad se dijete rodi. Nije vrijeme za drastične poteze. Moraš razmisliti na koga najviše možeš računati nakon poroda! Kad se sve malo slegne, a trebat će ti par mjeseci, ako se do tada ništa ne promjeni u vašem odnosu, razmisli što ćeš dalje. No ako je stanje stvarno takvo kakvim ga opisuješ, bilo bi dobro da spremaš odstupnicu. A vjerojatno ti je teško i sada tako živjeti. Ako bi ti se roditelji s time složili, možda ostani neko vrijeme s njima i daj tm-u malo lufta da razmisli.

----------


## kahna

A da probaš svoje želje i "prohtjeve" i sve ono što trenutno očekuješ od njega staviti na papir?
Ne za njega, za sebe - pa pročitaj, proanaliziraj -- možda otkriješ (ili ne) da tražiš i očekuješ previše/nemoguće.
Drugaćije stvari izgledaju "na hrpi".
Na osnovu toga zaključi -- možda se on stvarno promjenio i kao takvoga ga više ne prihvaćaš/ne želiš uz sebe.
Ili si jednostavno prezahtjevna i preburno reagiraš pod utjecajem hormona.

Iz osobnog iskustva trudnoće mogu ti reći da sam JA bila nemoguća (ne u vidu traženja nećega, bila sam stalno živčana, nezadovoljna, ljuta...i kao takva non stop prigovarala) 
i svi su se divili MM-u kako uspjeva "baviti" samnom.
Na žalost toga sam postala svjesna tek nedavno  :/ 
i skidam mu kapu.

----------


## anima

neće zvučati nimalo utješno, ali ja mislim da će tek nakon poroda biti još gore, ako je sad ovako...ipak, pričekaj još to pa onda odluči, da ne bi bilo da mu nisi dala još jednu priliku...a ne bi bilo loše niti njega uputiti u svoja razmišljanja pa da vidiš što i on o svemu misli...

----------


## srceko

joj draga,teska tema...
Stvarno mi te zao.
Sad,kada ti je njegova potreba i podrska najpotrebnija,on je zakazao.
Sad,kada bi mu na prvom mjestu trebali biti ti i beba,on je sam sebi  najbitniji.
I ne osjeca nikakvu obavezu prema vama,njegovi izlasci (do jutra!)su vazniji  od zene koda treba svaki cas roditi NJEGOVO dijete i koja ga mozda hitno zove mobitelom da je vozi u bolnicu...
Ja mislim da ti nisi uopce sebicna i da uopce ne pretjerujes u svojim zahtjevima,niti previse trazis.Naprotiv!
Trazis ono najbitnije sto bi jedan otac trebao dati djetetu i zeni:ljubav,podrsku,razumjevanje i brigu za vas.
I ako se sada tako neodgovorno ponasa,kako li ce tek biti kad se beba rodi,kad ce ti trebati njegov potpuni angazman i prisutnost?

Ne mogu ti reci sta da napravis,ali ti mogu reci sta bi bilo da se meni nesto tako desilo;nestala bi tragom svjetlost iz njegovog zivota!
Upravo tako,NJEGOVOG!Nema tu vas,nego samo on...(uostalo,.zar se i nije tako potpisivao u cestitkama,bez vas?)


Znam da zvuci grubo i da mozda nisi ocekivala ovakav odgovor,ali cemu se zavaravati,ovakvo ponasanje nedopustivo je prema nekome koga volis,a pogotovo onome tko ce ti roditi dijete.
Mislis da ce se promjeniti?Sumnjam.
Ako se i promjeni vas odnos vise ne moze biti isti nakon svega sto ti je napravio.Tj.svega sto ti nije napravio i pruzio kad je trebao...


Sama razmisli treba li ti netko takav u zivotu koji te samo iskoristava,a nista ne nudi zauzvrat.

I budi hrabra,cijeli tvoj svijet sada sniva pod tvojim srcem i treba te najvise na svijetu,neka ti da snage da odlucis sto je najbolje za vas troje.
Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## tanjads

Meni neke stvari zvuce kao prebacivanje odgovornosti, prije svega onaj dio gdje kazes da on uzme auto, a ti se zbog toga ne mozes kretati. ??? Na koju foru? Sto bi on napravio da mu kazes da ne moze uzeti auto jer ces ti sutra/danas uzeti auto? I ostanes pri tome. Ili mu kazes da MORA nesto napraviti jer to tebi treba (npr. ostati s tobom kod tvojih staraca). 

Ono sto ti hocu reći jest da nešto jeste u podlozi njegove promjene, ali da je moguće da tome pogoduje i to što mu ti dopuštaš ili barem ne insistiraš da neke stvari moraju biti po tvom. I to ne poslije u razgovoru, već onda kada se to dešava. 

Po meni brak se raskida tek kad su sve druge opcije potrošene. A to ponekad znači i kad se jasno nacrtaju granice (po potrebi i barikade) preko kojih prelazak nije dozvoljen kao i potrebe koje se moraju zadovoljiti. Insistiraj da ti kaže kako se on osjeća, reci mu da misliš da ti govori samo ono što želiš čuti, insistiraj da načelni dogovor bude odmah sproveden (i tako svaki put), traži novac za opremu za bebu, traži auto za sebe, uzmi ključeve i ne popuštaj, plači i deri se (primjereno osjećajima i prigodi)... pa tek ako ništa ne bude pomagalo...razmišljaj o razvodu i reci mu to.

Nadam se da je to sve tek njegova predporođajna panika (izlasci i sl., priču o podjednakom sudjelovanju ćete vjerojatno morati izvući ispod tepiha) i da ćete to riješiti.

----------


## rinama

Kaj ste u horoskopu?

Najgore od svega mi je ovo nejavljanje na mob, pa pred porod si, nemože te ignorirati i javljati se nakon sat-dva.
Sve ostalo je sumnjivo, ali nije dobro vrijeme za izjurit ga iz stana i života. Obzirom da se ne pokazuje kao odgovoran, osiguraj se glede prijevoza do rodilišta i pripomoći kad dođeš doma s bebom, ali samo po potrebi, možda neće trebati.
04.01. je blizu, preblizu. Nadam se da ćeš se javljati i dalje.
Muški su čudan svijet, da sto godina razmišljam nebi ih mogla shvatiti.  :? 
Ponekad se pitam kaj će nam uopće.
 :/

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Velika je razlika između žene koja neprekidno nešto zahtijeva i nikad nije zadovoljna i one koja je ostavljena na cjedilu u najosjetljivijem trenutku.

Tvoja priča me podsjetila na jedan moj davni doživljaj (bilo mi je jedva 20, ako i toliko). Slična stvar, samo percipirana iz drugog kuta. Mjesto radnje: jedan noćni klub, vrijeme radnje: gluho doba noći, kad se kraj mojeg društva odnekud stvorio mrtav pijan lik. Izmijenili smo par rečenica, pričao je da mu žena treba roditi za dva tjedna. Kad sam to čula, doživjela sam potpuni šok, bilo mi je strašno žao njegove žene, vjerovala sam da nitko ne zaslužuje takvog oca, a što sam sve mislila o čovjeku koji se u takvom trenutku u stanju tako ponašati, bolje da i ne govorim.

Što bih napravila na tvojem mjestu? Jasno bih mu rekla da me užasava njegova nezainteresiranost i krajnje neodgovorno ponašanje, ali ne bih vukla nikakve radikalne poteze neposredno prije ni nakon poroda. Pričekala bih da se dijete rodi i u mjesecima koji slijede pratila razvoj situacije. Neki muškarci se počnu doživljavati kao očevi tek kada bebu mogu uzeti u naručje. Možda tako bude i s tvojim. No ako bi se nastavio ponašati ovako kao sad, mislim da ne bih imala puno dvojbi. Dobrobit djeteta bila bi mi na prvom mjestu. 32 kromosoma nikoga nisu učinila roditeljem, za to je potrebno puuuuuuuuuuuuno više. Ako toga nema, a s druge strane ima sebičnih i kukavičkih obrazaca ponašanja, smatrala bih da mi je dužnost zaštititi dijete od njih, kao uostalom od bilo čega što može štetno utjecati na njegov razvoj.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Moram se još osvrnuti na ovo:




> Da li mislite da buduci otac kojemu se ne da  upoce ni gledati oprema za bebe ima imalo potencijala za promjenu kad se dijete zaista rodi?


Ne bih zaključivala o nečijem očinskom potencijalu na temelju (ne)gledanja opreme. Moj je npr. zadrti antišopingholičar, jedva je preživio kupovinu Božićnih poklona za nećake  :Grin:  (djecu njegove sestre). Jednostavno, čovjek ne voli gužvu, strku, vrti mu se u glavi od svog tog šarenila, uspoređivanja cijena i svega ostalog što treba usporediti da bi se izabralo najbolje. Ja sam s tim sasvim OK. Da sam mislila da je sklonost kupovanju bitna osobina za budućeg oca, tražila bih si nekog tko je ima. 
Mogu potvrditi da to uopće ne znači da je nezainteresiran za djecu. Svakome tko bi vidio s koliko užitka on provodi vrijeme sa svojim nećacima, koliko su oni ludi za njim, a i on za njima, to bi bilo jasno.

----------


## melange

> Zajedno smo 4 godine, 3 godine zivimo zajedno *u mojem stanu kojeg ja sama otplacujem.*
> 
> Imam 30 godina, *financijski sam neovisna o njemu* i pred porodom sam.
> 
> *Vise od pola rezija placam ja, placam kredit za stan, benzin za zajednicki auto....uglavnom ja odrzavam vecinu nase financijske konstrukcije.*
> 
> 
> *Opremu za bebu sam nabavila sama* tj. moji roditelji su se skroz isprsili jer im je to prvo unuče pasu uzbudjeni oko svega toga kao i ja......*on doslovno nije dao ni jednu kunu....
> *


meni je u oči upalo ovo boldano i nakon što sam pročitala samo početni post, bez čitanja ostalih komentara, pomislila sam, sve si je sama omogućila, sve sama radi (tj je radila do sada), muž joj nije morao prstom maknuti za išta što ima, i sad se čudi zašto se uspaničario?

i sama si imala potrebu naglasiti da si do sad sve sama mogla raditi i da sama i jesi radila, da si skroz neovisna, i da ti sad nije jasno kako ti on nije u stanju pružiti malo pažnje i podrške kad ti je potrebno.

zato što ne zna.

ako do sad nije morao niti trebao, daljnja priča se može odvijati na dva načina. da objeručke i s veseljem prihvati nove dužnosti i novu ulogu zaštitnika ili da se ponaša kao muha bez glave.
prvi scenarij je highly unlikely to happen  :Grin:  
a drugog ti proživljavaš.

na ona pitanja da li mi mislimo da su problemi oduvijek bili tu sam ih ti nisi htjela vidjeti, mi nažalost ne možemo odgovoriti, jer mi nismo oduvijek bili tu, nismo mi uopće tu.
ti jesi i ti to sama sebe trebaš zapitati.

živiš li kraj slabića ili samo kraj nekoga tko je malo izgubio kompas?

----------


## Svimbalo

> tresnja4 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zajedno smo 4 godine, 3 godine zivimo zajedno *u mojem stanu kojeg ja sama otplacujem.*
> 
> Imam 30 godina, *financijski sam neovisna o njemu* i pred porodom sam.
> 
> *Vise od pola rezija placam ja, placam kredit za stan, benzin za zajednicki auto....uglavnom ja odrzavam vecinu nase financijske konstrukcije.*
> 
> ...


Evo posta kojeg mogu potpisati od prve do zadnje pametne riječi   :Smile:

----------


## melange

a rezultati ankete :?  :?   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

> a rezultati ankete :?  :?


  :Laughing:  da, kad nema smisla  :/

----------


## melange

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a rezultati ankete :?  :?  
> 
> 
>   da, kad nema smisla  :/


rasprava se kreće u nekom blagdansko-pomirbenom tonu,
a rezultat je pravi pokolj  :Laughing:

----------


## Svimbalo

Samo da nadodam da mi generaliziranje tipa "muškarci su ovakvi i onakvi" kronično dižu tlak, sreća da je inače nizak!

----------


## kahna

> Samo da nadodam da mi generaliziranje tipa "muškarci su ovakvi i onakvi" kronično dižu tlak, sreća da je inače nizak!


Zato i čitaš   :Grin:

----------


## majoslava

hm, naravno da je nemoguce sazeti zajednicki zivot u jedno kratko pismo, ali prva moja reakcija je da covjeku ne treba takav zivot, gdje prakticki ne vidjas partnera, radi cijele dane i tokom vikenda tulumari negdje.
sve veze prolaze kroz krize, i moguce da je to njegova kriza pred roditeljstvo.
razgovor vjerojatno pomaze, mozda da zajedno odete na razgovor kod nekog...

----------


## elin

ja sam ti glasala za da na anketi, tak da znaš tko je sve za da. Ista priča kao i moja u trudnoći, a nastavila se i nakon poroda (s time da je tvoja ekstremnija). Ne kažem ja da je tvoj slučaj isti kao i moj samo kažem da njegovo ponašanje definitivno nije normalo, imam ja brata koji ima 2 djece i znam kako se dobar muškarac ponaša kada mu je žena trudna - ne ovako kako se ponaša tvoj i kako se ponašao moj. Jest da se mi žene koje inače nismo zahtjevne znamo, zbog hormonalnih poremećaja i mnogočega (volimo držati stvari pod kontrolom, a trudnoća i porod ti definitivno pokažu kako se ne može sve držati pod kontrolom), promijenimo u trudnoći. Ali je fora da onda, očito , ne naiđemo na muškarce u pravom smislu te riječi (jer, vjeruj mi, ima ih, rijetki su ,ali ih ima) nego na mamine maze koje gledaju samo sebe i dok tebi nikaj ne treba i dok si super i ne zahtjevaš ništa veza funkcionira, a kad se ti usudiš nekaj zahtijevati, e onda si preteška za održavanje. Ovo je , naravno, moja priča, ali u tvojoj mi sve previše smrdi na moju. Oprosti mi, znam da ti to što pričam nimalo ne treba sada pred porod, ali znaj jednu stvar - porod nije muška stvar.Iz mog iskustva: vjeruj u svoje tijelo i ne pokušavaj kontrolirati situaciju. Kada te uhvate trudovi nemoj paničariti, ostani mirna sve je to normalno, tvoje tijelo zna samo što treba obaviti. Drži se onoga što osjećaš, nemoj se prepustiti malodušnosti. Beba i ti ste najbitniji sad. A njega ipak nemoj sad ostavljati, nego mu daj ultimatum: ili se izvoli ponašati kao odrastao muškarac ili mi se makni s puta. Nije stvar u tome što on ništa nije kupio za bebu, nego u tome što on izlazi i tebe pred porod ostavlja samu - to je jadno i normalo da se osjećaš jadno. Uzdaj se u svoje roditelje, ne u njegove i nemoj tražiti razloge zašto njegova mama nije tebe nazvala da te pita kako si - nemaš ti niti vremena niti emocionalne snage za to. Kasnije ćeš se obračunati, kad rodiš i dođeš k sebi nakon poroda. I kupi si Ferrum, trebat će ti.

----------


## elin

e da, zaboravila sam ti reći jednu stvar: iz mog iskustva, najgore ti je biti usamnjen, a nisi sam.

----------


## elin

> da, znam otprilike kako ti je. slicno je i kod nas, samo sto mi imamo dvoje djece. ja razmisljam o "rastavi" (pod navodnicima je jer nismo vjencani) ali nisam pametna. ne vidim izlaz. tebi bi savjetovala da pricekas da rodis pa da vidis, ako ce i dalje biti takav onda bjezi dok stignes, ali mozda se fakat promijeni, kako kazu curke (nazalost, ja u to ne vjerujem).


joj, mikka, nisam za ovo znala, baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Dijana

Ukratko, mislim da nikakav problem nije u tebi, da želiš sasvim normalne stvari, i da se  s njim stvarno nešto događa, ako prije nije bio takav. Izlaziti vani i vraćati se u 7 ujutro, a doma ga čeka žena pred porodom, i to sama,  je jako bezobzirno. Meni je kod muškarca uvijek sumnjiva ta nezainteresiranost za svoju ženu, i prvo bih uvijek pomislila - da ima drugu. Nadam se da kod tebe to nije slučaj. :/ 
A što učiniti? Pa eto, razgovarati, ako neće razgovarati, možda bi mogla otići kod svojih dok ne rodiš, barem bi znala sigurno da ćeš stići u bolnicu na vrijeme, bez zivkanja hitne ili taksija. Stvarno ružno od njega, da u ovakvim trenucima od životne važnosti ne možeš računati na najbližeg.  :Mad:

----------


## mandy

ja nisam uopće glasala i ne znam što bih ti rekla;njegovo nejavljanje na mobitel i jutarnji dolasci doma su, u krajnju ruku,bezobrazni i bezobzirni;ja sam u braku 13 godina,MM se na početku ponašao slično tvome,(u T se za njih ne mijenja ništa,ni tijelo,ni um),nastavio se družiti s dečkima,vraćao se u kasne sate(doduše nikad kasno kao tvoj),ali ja sam stvarno bila uporna u nastojanju da mu dokažem da mi je potreban i da je vrijeme da promijeni (ne zaustavi) način života;nisam cjepidlaka i ne tlačim,i danas izlazimo u društvu,ponekad sami,ponekad on s dečkima,ja sa svojim frendicama,ali se zna red,na kraju krajeva rijetko koji muž tolerira ženin izlazak do 7 ujutro,a od žene se očekuje da to tolerira mužu,jer je on,Bože moj,s ekipom;mislim da sad nije trenutak da donosiš velike odluke,strpi se i vidi hoće li se što promijeniti,nemaš što izgubiti,probaj mu pokazati koliko ti je potreban,ali istovremeno uzmi sebi svoja prava;najtužnije od svega mi je što je ovo razdoblje koje bi vama dvoma trebalo biti najsretnije u životu,tebi pogotovo,vrijeme sreće i iščekivanja,a ne vrijeme u kojem se ti lomiš u mislima da li ostati sama ili ne;želim ti puno,puno sreće i strpljenja  :Kiss:

----------


## melange

> Jest da se *mi žene koje inače nismo zahtjevne* znamo, zbog hormonalnih poremećaja i mnogočega (*volimo držati stvari pod kontrolom*, a trudnoća i porod ti definitivno pokažu kako se ne može sve držati pod kontrolom), promijenimo u trudnoći. *Ali je fora da onda, očito , ne naiđemo na muškarce u pravom smislu te riječi* (jer, vjeruj mi, ima ih, rijetki su ,ali ih ima) nego na mamine maze koje gledaju samo sebe i dok tebi nikaj ne treba i dok si super i ne zahtjevaš ništa veza funkcionira, *a kad se ti usudiš nekaj zahtijevati, e onda si preteška za održavanje*.


mi žene koje inače nismo zahtjevne i koje volimo stvari držati pod kontrolom se začudimo kad ti muškarci koji se motaju oko naših nogu ispadnu slabići i mamine maze baš onda kad se nama sprdne da nam eto trebaju? haloo?????

vjerujem ja tebi da ima "pravih muškaraca", ali oni se sigurno ne nalaze kraj žena koje su same sebi centar svijeta. ispada da prava muškarčina treba raditi sve ovo što po vama vi već radite (biti podrška), ali onda VI to ne možete raditi, što izravno NJIH čini papučarima, al što se opet VAMA ne sviđa.

ako ćeš 90% svoga vremena i života biti sama sebi dovoljna,
zar zbilja misliš da će u onih preostalih 10% vremena (kad opet tebi to tako odgovara) netko moći i htjeti preuzeti sav taj "teret" na sebe?
ili misliš da on to tako MORA?
napisala si gore kako se desi da baš eto kad ne možemo držati sve pod kontrolom, nego trebamo nekoga da to radi umjesto nas, baš eto onda naiđemo na neke mamine maze. ????? baš onda?
ja mislim da samo "naiđeš" na nešto što ti je oduvijek bilo pred nosom.
kako si prostreš, tako ćeš i leći.

zato sam i pitala gore, ili je u pitanju slabić ili netko tko je izgubio kompas.
ako je tip inače ok i sad se malo pogubio, svejedno se treba doći do toga zašto. po meni je dosta indikativno ono što sam boldala u prvom odgovoru.
ako je u pitanju slabić.. eh. ni to očito nije bio problem do sada.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ma melange brafo!   :Smile:

----------


## fritulica1

Joj strašno mi je to kako ti se ne javlja na mob, a ti si doslovno pred porodom. 
I to bančenje do zore u ovoj situaciji, u najmanju ruku nije fer.  :/ 

Kad je on već takav, možeš li nekoga zvati (mamu, sestru, prijateljicu) da bude kod tebe (s tobom) do poroda? 
A stvar s mužem / dečkom pusti tako kako je sad neko vrijeme, vidi kako će se stvar razvijati kad stigne beba.
Tako bih ja napravila.

Sretno trešnja4   :Love:

----------


## elin

melange, ja iz tvog posta ništa nisam shvatila. Što ti upoće misliš, da ja mislim da sam centar svega. Ne mislim, ali mi je u trudnoći i nakon poroda trebala njegova pomoć koju nisam dobila. Možda sam pogriješila što sam ju uopće tražila, ne znam. Ali nekako mi zvoni ono: i u bolesti i u zdravlju, i u sreći i u tuzi. Ja sam svoje obećanje izvršila, on ne. Što mu daje za pravo da to radi, pitam se. A ta priča da oni ne osjećaju kao mi žene - ne pušim tu spiku, jer kad vole ženu itekako znaju što trebaju i reći i učiniti. Izgubio je kompas, ma nemoj, pa jer mogao naći neki drugi događaj za gubljenje kompasa nego pred tresnjin porod. Pravi i karakteran muškarac će znati što treba učiniti kad mu je žena trudna, ne vjerujem da je to izlazak sa frendovima do kasno u noć. Meni ovo pokazuje samoživost i egocentričnost, radi što ga je volja i ne obazire se na nju, niti ne razmišlja o njoj, a trebao bi. Ona bi trebala svoje dijete dočekati u miru i znati tko je uz nju, ovako je, dobro je jedna cura rekla, kandidat za ppd koji sam i ja imala.

----------


## rinama

elin sve si ok napisala, nemoj se zamarati. nezna ko nije proživio.

----------


## melange

> melange, ja iz tvog posta ništa nisam shvatila. Što ti upoće misliš, da ja mislim da sam centar svega. Ne mislim, ali mi je *u trudnoći i nakon poroda* trebala njegova pomoć koju nisam dobila.


tek u trudnoći i nakon poroda?
nikad prije?

ako ti nikad prije nije trebala, ako si sve mogla sama (kako si otprilike rekla, oprosti ako sam nešto krivo iščitala .. na sličnu stvar sam naišla i u trešnjinom postu, a čini mi se dosta bitno, zato sam napravila paralelu),
onda nije čudno da je tvoj muž baš u trenu najvećeg preokreta u vašem životu izgubio glavu. ako ti prije nije bio potreban za takve stvari, čisto sumnjam da će u takvoj situaciji kao što je rođenje djeteta veselo poskočiti i reći, evo draga, sve ću ja preuzeti na svoja leđa, ništa se ti ne brini. (oprosti što karikiram)

a ako te i prije znao iznevjeriti kad si trebala njegovu podršku i pomoć, čemu čuđenje? radi se o lošem odabiru, i to je to. koliko vidim, nisi više u braku s njim, glavu gore i u nove pobjede.




> Možda sam pogriješila što sam ju uopće tražila, ne znam. Ali nekako mi zvoni ono: i u bolesti i u zdravlju, i u sreći i u tuzi. Ja sam svoje obećanje izvršila, on ne. Što mu daje za pravo da to radi, pitam se.


a što mu ne daje za pravo?
bračna *dužnost*? to *obećanje*?
jest. dobro si rekla. u bolesti i zdravlju.
ti si svoje obećala i izvršila. ali da li se jednostavno radilo o krivom muškarcu?




> A ta priča da oni ne osjećaju kao mi žene - ne pušim tu spiku, jer kad vole ženu itekako znaju što trebaju i reći i učiniti.


ne radi se tu odmah o nedostatku ljubavi ili o nevoljenju nekog :/




> Izgubio je kompas, ma nemoj, pa jer mogao naći neki drugi događaj za gubljenje kompasa nego pred tresnjin porod.


pa di će ga izgubiti kad je dosad živio car, a ona ga je držala kao kap vode na dlanu?
jel on imao prije načina da se iskaže na taj način?
ako je, i kiksao je, čemu čuđenje (opet ponavljam).
ako nije, tek sad neće.




> Pravi i karakteran muškarac će znati što treba učiniti kad mu je žena trudna, ne vjerujem da je to izlazak sa frendovima do kasno u noć.


istina.




> Meni ovo pokazuje *samoživost i egocentričnost*, radi što ga je volja i ne obazire se na nju, niti ne razmišlja o njoj, a trebao bi.


istina. ili strah i uspaničenost.

samo nikako da nam se trešnja javi i razriješi dilemu.
možda se porađa  :Grin:

----------


## rinama

A zakaj sad treba secirati elininu priću?
Da joj se dokaže da je pogrješila?
Da je živila u oblacima?
Da je u krivu?
Da nezna kaj govori?

----------


## elin

melange, znaš da sam se i ja puno puta to pitala: ono da li je uvijek bio takav, a ja nisam vidjela jer ga nisam zapravo (ali ono zapravo) trebala ili možda nisam htjela vidjeti. Ne znam, ali ja ti nisam tip osobe koji nekoga gnjavi ako ne treba. Sve što mogu sama napraviti napravim. Ako me netko blizak moli za pomoć uvijek uskočim, ali očekujem takvo ponašanje i zauzvrat. Nije da ne očekujem, shvaćaš. Nije stvar u tome da sam ja centar...ma čudno je to za objasniti. Mislila sam da se udopunjavamo, a možda smo oduvijek živjeli jedan pored dugoga, a da toga nismo bili niti svjesni dok nije došla trudnoća i porod. Evo primjer: imam frendicu koja je od svojih dečkiju uvijek tražila da je prate doma,ja od MUBM to nisam nikad tražila jer mi je bilo blesavo tražiti takvo što (mislim se pa imam i ja noge i znam i sama put do doma). Uvijek sam se tome čudila, a ona mi je nedavno rekla da je to uvijek kod nje bio test: ako nećeš tu malu stvar napraviti za mene kako ćeš onda kad budem nekaj fakat trebla. DOBRO JE TO ONA RADILA, JA SAD VIDIM DA SAM BILA U KRIVU.  ALI KAJ KAD JA NE VOLIM TE IGRE I TESTIRANJA, ALI PAMETNA ŽENA TESTIRA.
Ali nećemo više o meni, ovo je tresnjina priča, samo me malo štrecnulo koliko je slična mojoj, a sve se u dubini duše nadam da nije i da će sve sretno završiti.

----------


## melange

naravno da ne.
ispričavam se ako sam povrijedila tebe ili nju ili bilo koga tko se našao u sličnoj situaciji.


najlakše je reći, muški su gadovi i slabići i uvijek se uspaniče kad nam najviše trebaju. najlakše je generalizirati.

u prvom trešnjinom postu su mi neke stvari zapele za oko
za koje mislim da su možda utjecale na to kako se njen muž sada ponaša.

elin je ispričala svoju priču i iste stvari su iskakale.

ni na koji način ne želim dovoditi u pitanje njenu niti ičiju drugu odluku.

nisam proživjela ništa takvih razmjera, ali da me netko iznevjerio kad sam ga baš jako jako trebala, jest. 
i da sam malo bolje gledala, vidjela bih da mi se to sprema. moju pričicu dakle možete spremiti u onu ladicu sa slabićima  :Razz:  

o puno se varijabli tu radi, zašto ne želimo vidjeti nešto ili zašto smo to uopće privukli sebi. zašto je došlo do toga? da li se moglo spriječiti?
tko je kriv i što uopće znači biti "kriv"?
mislim da je preko foruma jako teško o takvim stvarima zaključivati.

----------


## melange

> Evo primjer: imam frendicu koja je od svojih dečkiju uvijek tražila da je prate doma,ja od MUBM to nisam nikad tražila jer mi je bilo blesavo tražiti takvo što (mislim se pa imam i ja noge i znam i sama put do doma). Uvijek sam se tome čudila, a ona mi je nedavno rekla da je to uvijek kod nje bio test: ako nećeš tu malu stvar napraviti za mene kako ćeš onda kad budem nekaj fakat trebla. DOBRO JE TO ONA RADILA, JA SAD VIDIM DA SAM BILA U KRIVU.  ALI KAJ KAD JA NE VOLIM TE IGRE I TESTIRANJA, ALI PAMETNA ŽENA TESTIRA.


elin! ravno u sridu!

i super si ono napisala .. teško je to za objasniti.

 :Love:

----------


## ana.m

Pa doprinosi li on ikako u kućanstvu, zajedničkim troškovima, bilo čemu???
Po ovome kaj si ti napisala ispada da je on tu tek tako, da ima krov nad glavom...
Ja tako ne bih živjela!
Da, glasala sam za DA!

----------


## pikula

Imam frendicu koja je uvijek znala što je tko kupio za njihov novi stan i koliko je tko od njih i familije doprinio financijski i na svaki drugi način. Ma kao da čitam njezinu priču odriječi do riječ. Razvela se vrlo brzo.  Glasala sam za ne - vi još niste ni stvorili zajednički život u svojim glavama i srcima. Pokušajte to prvo dugo i strpljivo graditi, pa tek kad ćete osjećati zajedništvo umjesto ove računovodstvene bilance možeš počti razmišljati o vezi. Ovo nije veza pa nemaš što prekinuti, a bilo bi šteta ne pokušati.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> 32 kromosoma nikoga nisu učinila roditeljem, za to je potrebno puuuuuuuuuuuuno više.


 :Rolling Eyes:  Greška. Naravno, 23.

----------


## icyoh

Nisam nigdje pročitala ima li muškarac o kome se radi ikakve pozitivne karakteristike. Mislim, nisam nigdje pročitala ništa lijepo, nekakav razlog zašto ste skupa. 
Ako stvarno nema ništa onda nikakva anketa nije potrebna - znaš i sama što je ispravno napraviti.

----------


## tresnja4

Evo mene opet......

sutra mi je termin.......a jos uvijek nista.......


sto se tiče dragog.....situacija je jos gora nego u prvom postu......

Prosli su blagdani.....obiteljska okupljanja.....

Evo kako je bilo meni.....

Na Badnjak sam isla u nabavu namirnica kako bih mogla ispeci kolace, francusku, sunku....i sve ostale male radosti-gadosti koje cine ove blagdane blagdanima....

Pokupovala sam poklone (i svom dragom), sve spremila sama, uz pomoc svoje mame, organizirala obiteljsko okupljanje svoje i njegove family....

rezime:
on meni nije kupio niti poklon za pod bor

njegova majka je na sam Bozic dosla preko volje k nama i jedva cekala trenutak odlaska (imala je kao jos puno toga za obaviti.....

Poklonila sam joj tacnu s kolacima koje je komentirala sebi u bradu....moja mama joj je poklonila stoljnjak za koji je ona kasnije mojeg starog pitala da li je to zastor ili stoljnjak......
(Ja niti itko od mojih nismo dobili nista.....(je... mi se.....nisam s tim opterecena, ali smatram da se tako nesto zove pristojnost kad dolazis u neciju kucu.....)

Dragi ju je dopeljao i otpeljao s happeninga u kuci mojih roditelja te je nastavio banciti i da ga ja nisam nazvala i podsjetila da postojim ovakva lijepa okrugla, velika i trudna, ne bi se ni pojavio u neko dogledno vrijeme, a drugi dan me je ostavio kod mojih i otisao doma u nas stan....

Nakon par dana, doslo je vrijeme za proslavu Nove Godine......
Pozvao je svojeg bratica i njegovu djevojku i jos jedan par koji se nije pojavio te meni prepustio cijelu organizaciju.....
Na staru godinu smo isli u ducan, da bi me on ostavio u ducanu da kupim speceraj i doteglim ga na 4. kat, a on kao mora jos nesto poslovno obaviti......

Platila sam speceraj i sva sreca da mi je dosao brat i obavio njegove obaveze unosenja stvari u stan.....

Sve sam pripremila, pospremila, a on je samo morao otici po goste.....
I otisao je....ali mu je trebalo 2 i pol sata da se vrati tako da sam ja na staru godinu bila sama ko pas do pola 11.

Vratio se sa njima, s blazenim osmehom na licu....akao sreo je neke frendove sa starog posla pa su bili na cugi.....

Sa braticem se tu noc ubio i oko pola 5 ujutro vozio njihmrtav pijan doma...ja sam otisla spavati......

Drugi dan se pravio da se nista nije dogodilo......

Jucer smo malo razgovarali o troskovima i ispostavilo se da mi nece dati nista za speceraj koji sam ja placala jer on je tak i tak vrlo malo toga ustvari i pojeo....ako bas mora...dat ce mi pola za opremu za bebu...ali nista vise od toga, jer sam i onako nakupovala gluposti.....
Za kinderbet i ove vece stvari ce isto dati pola, ali kad bude imao, pola za moj master koji smo potrosili zajedno, kad bude .....i uredno me je obavijestio da mi se od 5.1. minus na tekucem smanjuje za 5000 kuna te da mi toplo preporuca da dignem sav kes kako ne bi ostali bez para u najkriticnijim trenucima.....???????????????????
Ponovo se ne zna gdje je njegva lova koju od poslodavca dobiva u kesu (oko 3000 kn)

I jos jedna sitnica.......takodjer me je obavijestio da kozmetiku koju sam koristila u trudnoci (kremu za strije, medjicu i sl) kao i hranu koju sam pojela placam sama jer da i o placa sve svoje sam.....(sto nije istina jer su mu dugovi prema meni koje je priznao preko 6000 kn s tim da ima solidnu placu....)


Ja ovo jednostavno vise ne mogu.......a takodjer me je obavijestio da su ulazna vrata, prozori i namjestaj njegovi te da si nek dobro razmislim prije nego poduzmem konketne korake u vezi njeovog odlaska iz stana.....jer kao mogao bi mi naplatiti koristenje namjestaja?????
U ovoj mi je situaciji izrazito smijesn jos jednom napominjati da od samog pocetka placam kredit za stan sama (oko 5000 kn) i da mu nikad nije palo na pamet participirati u tome ni na koji nacin jer stan i onako nije njegov.........


Strava i uzas na pocetku godine....


Sve najbolje!

----------


## ana.m

Draga moja, a očemu ti uopće razmišljaš????
Nemoj molim te otvarati još 10 različitih topica na istu temu i da te moramo danima, tjednima, ne daj Bože mjesecima uvjeravati da ti je bolje biti samoj s djetetom, nego se opterećivati ovakvim "luzerom".
Ako ti ove njegove izjave nisu dovoljne da ga se riješiš, ne znam što bi trebalo biti dovoljno.
Uostalom niste ni u braku, pa ne vidim razlog da ga se ne riješiš.
Kaj bi mene netko vozio roditeljima i onda tk0o zna što radio u mom stanu!!!
Nemoj biti luda, ovo ti sada najmanje treba!
Sretno!

----------


## ana.m

> Uostalom niste ni u braku, pa ne vidim razlog da ga se ne riješiš.


Htjela sam dodati pod odmah!

Uopstalom, ako baš toliko inzisitra na SVOM namještaju, isplati mu ga, bolje i to nego da ga trpiš!

----------


## mandy

Draga moja trešnja, ti nemaš partnera, ti imaš podstanara! kad već otvoreno razgovarate o podjeli troškova na taj način i njegovu odlasku, a slijedom blagdanskih događaja, onda tu nema dileme, taj čovjek ničim nije zavrijedio tvoje osjećaje, jer i da  ne voli tebe i dijete, osnovna kultura ponašanja i poštovanja prema tebi kao ženi s kojom živi, kao ženi koja nosi njegovo dijete, navela bi ga na drugačije ponašanje;ovo sve što si navela prikazuje ga kao čovjeka koji nema kvaliteta koje bi trebao imati kao partner i otac (ako već toliko inzistira na troškovima: stolariju i namještaj kompenziraj sa stanarinom, na kraju će on tebi biti debelo dužan);želim ti puno sreće

----------


## ivy

previše očekuješ od njega.
makni se od njega pa više nečeš toliko očekivati i manje češ se nervirat.

makni se odmah!i nemoj se sada zamarati šta je čije, odi frendici, mami, nekome bliskome. sada je od njega puno važniji mali bebo koji ne želi da mu se mama uzrujava nego da bude samo njegova

----------


## MGrubi

> p odi frendici, mami, nekome bliskome. s


pakuj njegove stvari
stan je tvoj

----------


## ana.m

> ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> p odi frendici, mami, nekome bliskome. s
> 
> 
> pakuj njegove stvari
> stan je tvoj


Točno!
Stan je tvoj i već dok te čitam kako on tebe odfura starcima, a on provodi vrijeme "sam" u tvom stanu mi je nezamislivo.

----------


## ivy

ma ne mislim ja da mu treba ostaviti stan, ali ženi je danas termin, kaj se ima nervirat oko ičega drugoga. ključ u bravu, ne daj mu unutra i nađi mir

----------


## vlatka5

*tresnja4* nemoj razmišljati i to raskini.neznam jesi li ga prijavila na stan ali ako nisi,izbaci ga,a stvari neka tuži pa će dobiti a ti naplati stanarinu unazad.
ako i financijski te odere ma mani to važno je da ti dijete raste u zdravoj i punoj ljubavi atmosferi.
nemoj se jako uzrujavati da ti mlijeko ne bi prestalo i da tvoj stres utjeće na bebaća.
sve se u životu vraća i plaća.ti ćeš sresti osobu koja će tebe i tvoje dijete obožavati,zato se sada posveti svom najmilijem biću a pusti njega jer njemu oćito su svi drugi važniji.

sad baš i nije najzgodnija situacija tebi ali ne možeš birati,zato bori se za ljepši život i neprihvaćaj nešto što te omalovažava kao osobu i biće.imaš podršku svojih roditelja i to je puno.

a njegove prijetnje ma pusti to,pa zakon je na tvojoj strani samo što je to malo sporo ali dođe na zelenu granu.želim ti 2009 puno ljepšu i bolju od ove zadnje 3 godine.i ljep porod.

----------


## ivy

govorim iz svog iskustva, ako hočeš trenutno promijeniti misli makni se, okruži se ljudima koji te vole (i opet velim ne znači da češ mu dati stan ili bilo šta, promijeni bravu...)

ja se sjećam koliko sam se bojala "otići"i "ostaviti", u biti najveća jeza sam taj odlazak, fizički čin kada znaš da će se sve promijeniti kada znaš koliko je neizvjesno kamo ideš..a radilo se o samo 10-minutnoj vožnji taxijem do moje frendice (još se danas naježim na sve te užase). i nikada ne bih pomislila da ću tu prvu noć provesti tako da od sreće nisam mogla zaspati jer me zapuhnula sloboda u svom pravom smislu.probaj neko vrijeme biti bez njega, pa tek onda odlučuj mirne glave

što se tiče samoga stana,ja prvo vrijeme ne bi bila u njemu (zato ste me krivo shvatili), jer mene osobno zajedničke stvari vuku "dolje" i da ne velim da je to mjesto gdje te je lakše manipulirati

----------


## MGrubi

ivy
ti bolje znaš od mene

----------


## nenaa

> a možda da malo ostaneš kod staraca?
> 
> Teško je znati u čemu je stvar ovako preko interneta, treba čuti i drugu stanu. Možda i njemu nešto smeta. Muški su teški u izražavanju kompliciranih osjećaja. Navodno, istraživanja pokazuju da su jaaako osjetljivi.    Ali ako ih pitaš nešto o tome samo će čvršće prikovati pogled za novine ili televiziju.
> 
> Evo, malo se šalim, nije sve crno-bijelo, ali tebi treba pomoć. Još više će ti trebati kad se dijete rodi. Nije vrijeme za drastične poteze. Moraš razmisliti na koga najviše možeš računati nakon poroda! Kad se sve malo slegne, a trebat će ti par mjeseci, ako se do tada ništa ne promjeni u vašem odnosu, razmisli što ćeš dalje. No ako je stanje stvarno takvo kakvim ga opisuješ, bilo bi dobro da spremaš odstupnicu. A vjerojatno ti je teško i sada tako živjeti. Ako bi ti se roditelji s time složili, možda ostani neko vrijeme s njima i daj tm-u malo lufta da razmisli.


I ja bih se složila. 

Jedino što mislim da ja nikako ne bih prihvatila, ali kažem ja ne bih, je to da imamo svatko svoju blagajnu, a to si spomenula. Ti plaćaš stan, ti auto, benzin, opremu za bebu. 
U mojoj glavi bračna zajednioca je MI. Ja imam njegove kartice, punomoć i on moju, iako je uopće ne koristi. U svakom trenutku znamo tko koliko ima i ono najvažnije to je NAŠE. To tako funkcionira od kojeg mj. kad smo se zaljubili. Sjećam se kada smo davno kao mladi išli van i onda prebrajali skupa koliko imamo za upad, pa koliko za popit. Ako nismo imali za dva sendviča podjelili smo jedan. Od dva auta ne postoji moj i njegov. Zgrabi se prvi ključ, osim ako postoji razlog da nekome taj dan treba veći ili manji. 
Tako funkcioniramo i danas.Jedino smo odredili tko vodi obiteljske fin. jer dok smo oboje plaćali tko je šta zgrabio, uvijek je neki račun kliznuo.

Ono što ja mislim da trebaš riješiti je da malo više sudjeluje u tome. U obiteljskoj zajednici ne postoji TVOJ kredit, NJEGOVA plaća, TVOJ auto. To je VAŠE zajedničko. Na tome poradi i po meni to će ti biti pokazatelj jako puno toga. Ako prihvati znači da je ovo faza, i da je i on bio trudan i pod hormonima. A ako počne sukati i izvlačiti se, čini mi se da je onda sve što želi udoban krevet, krov nad glavom, topli obrok, i predpostavljam oprano, opeglano. 
Krajnja odluka je na tebi, a i ti jedina znaš kako je. Teško mi je nešto detaljnije reći jer ne poznam niti tbe niti njega, a sigurno postoji i njegova strana priče.

----------


## nenaa

> Evo mene opet......
> 
> sutra mi je termin.......a jos uvijek nista.......
> 
> 
> sto se tiče dragog.....situacija je jos gora nego u prvom postu......
> 
> Prosli su blagdani.....obiteljska okupljanja.....
> 
> ...


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Ovo tek sada pročitah i biti ću toliko slobodna da ću reći da je ovo nešto najtuižnije i najgore što sam pročitala po pitanju jedne veze, braka i čega god. 
Ne znam ja šta bi netko drugi, ali ja bih lijepo rodila otišla roditeljima. Zamolila bih tatu da promjeni bravu i obavjestila gospodina xy da si dođe po stvari u prisustvu nekoga moga. Da ne promjeni on tebi bravu. I onda kad mi se malo slegnu stvari i kada malo dođem sebi od poroda za mj-dva, e onda se možemo naći negdje na neutralnom. A onda bi mu istresla stvari ovako kako si ih ovdje napisala.
On neće platiti jer je najmanje pojeo. Ako ćemo tako, poslala bih račun poštom na adresu bratića i njegove djevojke. Pa neka plati tko je što pojeo. 
Ali sada je tebi najvažniji odmor draga. Odi tamo gdje znaš da ti je lijepo, kod tvojih. Gdje će ti netko skuhati, dotegliti, lijepo te pogledati. Pa ti si ženo TRUDNA, samo šta te trudovi nisu ulovili i ti vodiš računa o nečemu o čemu uopće nebi trebala. Ako on tebe ne vidi kako si i sama rekla, SLATKU, OKRUGLU...
Pa ti u sebi imaš njegovo dijete. Još niti jednom nisi spomenula da li je dodirnuo trbuh, šta kaže za bebu, jel isčekuje sa nestrpljenjem??? Čini mi se da ni na porod neće ići?

Uh stvarno sam se sad raspalila, najrađe bih da mi daš njegov broj pa da mu ja objasnim neke stvari...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Oprostite mi na ovome. Emocije.
Pa ti imaš termin na moj rođendan. Ajde rodi sutra, da imaš malo ,pametno, rogato (horoskop). Nije da se hvalim, ali...

----------


## ivy

nenaas, sve nas je uzrujala

trešnja4, evo ti nešto da se fokusiraš


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG8eQBSp9Ao

od srca  :Heart:

----------


## pikula

Ovo što čujemo je samojedna strana. Ja se suzdržavam traženja krivca. Ima dana kad bih ja svojeg m mogla i gore opisati, a obožavam ga. Daj posloži prioritete, kao što ti cure savjetuju - okruži se ljudima koji će ti pomoći i posveti se najljepšim trenucima s bebom. Ako ovo niste riješili do sad - nije baš trenutak usred poroda. dobar tajming je često pola posla.

----------


## ana.m

*pikula* ma daj da mi samo od svega navedenoga kaže samo ovo da neće ništa platiti jer je najmanje pojeo!!!!!! Hej, pa o čemu pričamo.
A da ne govorim.

----------


## nenaa

> *pikula* ma daj da mi samo od svega navedenoga kaže samo ovo da neće ništa platiti jer je najmanje pojeo!!!!!! Hej, pa o čemu pričamo.
> A da ne govorim.


XXX

Jako me raspalilo ovo danas.

Broj odmah!!!!! Nema se tu šta kalkulirati pa drž pa čekaj pa jedna strana priče.
Žena je 4 dana pred porod teglila novogodišnju kupovinu cipelcugom na 4 kat.  :shock:  Sve SAMA. HALLO!!! O čemu mi ovdje razgovaramo.
Broj???

----------


## melange

*tresnja4*, sve si objasnila, ali u zaključku fali - na čemu si ti?

dolazi ti beba, okruži se mirom i ljudima koji su ti podrška  :Kiss:  


(potpisujem prijedlog za mjenjanje brava)

----------


## pikula

Ma daj pa mene ne bi ni puškom natjerao da to napravim. Nitko. Nikako. Ne možeš krivit druge za ono što ti napraviš. I kakav je to upoće razgovor o plaćanju hrane? Kaj je to  neka sindikalna udruga? Pa da je opalila iskrenu deračinu oko zajedničkog života i brige za dijete ili bi se sam pokupio ili bi se sabrao odavno. kaj su ta cjenkanja? :shock:

----------


## nenaa

Zamisli da neće dati za vodu jer se najmanje prao. Ili da ti podvuče uloške na računu zajedničke kupovine i da te traži lovu. 
Ma pliiiiiz!!!
Ili da kupimo svatko dvije nove gume za auto jer smo ga oboje vozili. I svatko svoju kavu u kafiću.

----------


## pikula

Ma kužim te, slažem se. Ali te situacije uvijek kreiraju dvoje. Jasamo kažem što manje šokova. Sve u svoje vrijeme. Sad je bebica na prvom mjestu. Sve ostalo je riješivo kasnije (kao što je bilo i prije). Mislim da nije ok zaoštravati stvari u ovom trenutku. Pomoć i podrška mami i bebi što prije. Sve ostalo na led.

----------


## mim

Ja bih novu bravu, duplu ako treba, a gospodinu račun za stanarinu i korišenje auta, polovinu tehničkog i registracije, goriva, račun za hranu kaj su pojeli njegovi frednovi ili tko već god...Ne bih uzela te novce-samo bih mu ispostavila račun, tek toliko. I ne bih uzela novce za opremu bebe. Od takvog ČEGA ne bih uzela ništa osim djetetu pripadajuće alimentacije. Točka. 

(sve ostalo kaj se tiče njegovog psihološkog profila nije ni pristojno ni u redu da velim, ali mi se nameće par vrlo, vrlo ružnih riječi).

----------


## tresnja4

da.....kao deracina rjesava stvari.....

.....bez brige ......nisam ja poslusna retardirana zenica koja doma ceka sa sve 4 u zraku.....


kuzis.......apsolutno sve sam napravila da mi se ova sranja ne bi dogadjala.......i sada trebam mir i podrsku koju od njega ne mogu doiti nego visim tu po forumima.....



.....ja vise jednostavno nemam snage za deracinu bilo koje vrste......



.....nevjerovatno mi je kako sam postala u ovih mjesec dana sto sam na porodiljnom umorna i od samog oakvog sje.... zivota.....


das sve.......a vrati ti se nista......i jos na kraju ispadnes glup jer si nekome vjerovao......

mislim .........totalna katastrofa........

----------


## frka20

mijenjaj bravu podhitno i ostavi mu spakirane kofere ispred vrata!!!
i samo mu pošalji sms poruku da ga čekaju stvari i da ne pomišlja na gluposti (tatu i još nekoga ostavi u stanu za svaki slučaj)

želim ti miran porod i svako dobro

----------


## frka20

svoju ljutnju preusmjeri na tvoje samopouzdanje i odlučnost!
Ne dozvoljavaj da te se gazi! 
Razgovaraj sa roditeljima i potraži kod njih podršku!
Ovakav psiho ti ne treba u životu!

----------


## ivy

trešnja, smiri se ,svi smo uz tebe
pokušaj ga maknuti sa dnevnog reda i razmišljati o nečem ljepšem, recimo o prijateljstvu kakvo možeš ovdje naći

nadam se da nisi sama kod kuće kada si ovako tužna.
jel možeš izaći i udahnuti zraka (prekrasan je dan) ili ti je teško s trbuhom?

----------


## MGrubi

teško je prihvatiti da te netko ne voli, a vjerovala si u zajedničku budućnost

nije vrijeme za veliki vatromet
pripremi šta možeš za razlaz: osiguraj vlasništvo stana
pripremi popis njegovih dugova
porazgovara sa odvjetnikom o postupcima

i ja bih sve pripremu za raskid napravila potiho, da ne osjeti
da ne bi oteža proces

----------


## Mercedes

Ti si jedna izrazito dobra i strpljiva osoba, kad nakon takvog Božića toliko služiš i za doček Nove , a pred porodom si..
Draga, misli sad samo na bebu i sretno ti pri porodu, a onda nastavite život bez njega i drugačije se postavljaj   :Love:

----------


## boškarin

slažem se s curama,trebala bi to riješiti jer iskreno, imaš pametnijeg posla nego se opterećivati njime i njegovim hirovima i čekati da uvrijeđena veličina odraste.Neki nikad ne odrastu. Možeš ti to jer si pametna, samostalna i jaka. Šaljem ti virtualnu podršku kao i ostale cure,a da si bliže, ne bi bila samo virtualna.  :Love:

----------


## ivy

trešnja, ništa se ne javljaš?

----------


## pomikaki

može biti da je rodila...

----------


## boškarin

tko zna...

----------


## ana.m

Trešnja, želim ti lijep porod i želim ti da te po povratku kući dočeka mir. Tebe i tvoju mrvu.
Svakao se javi!   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

uf, ja sam tek sad vidjela ove novije postove, zbilja treba promijeniti bravu

----------


## lasica

nadam se da je porod prošao super  :Heart:  ako si već rodila.nudim se za izvršavanje fizičkog,verbalnog i psihičkog nasilja nad parazitčinom   :Mad:  (i njegovom mamom) kako me razbjesnio post....grrr....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## koksy

Ma i da nisi trudna takvo ponasanje ne zasluzujes a kamoli sad, na sam termin. Apsolutno se slazem s curama, kljuc u novu bravu pa nek mu njegova ekipa da stan, hranu, cisti, pere, pegla...Koji konj!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Elinor

Sjećaš li se razloga zbog kojih si prije tri godine odlučila živjeti s njim? Zašto njegovim prelaskom preko praga nije prestalo "moje" i tvoje" i sve postalo "vaše"? Ne mislim na stan nego na kućni budžet. Da li si ti zarađivala puno više od njega pa se on osjećao nesigurno i nije želio osjećaj uzdržavanog člana (iako je na kraju upravo to i postao)? Jeste li željeli dijete, planirali trudnoću? 
Meni je vaša veza, sa tim zbrajanjem kuna i pojedenih zalogaja u najmanju ruku čudna. :?  Što, da si ti ostala bez posla, on ti ne bi dao da jedaš? 
Ipak, najgore od svega mi je ostavljanje žene u 39. tjednu trudnoće same danju i noću. To je užasno, neoprostivo i sadistički i ne može se opravdati strahom od promjene u životu zbog dolaska bebe. To jednostavno nije ljudski.  :Sad:

----------


## njumi

u anketi sam glasala za "da".
definitivno

----------


## nenaa

> trešnja, smiri se ,svi smo uz tebe
> pokušaj ga maknuti sa dnevnog reda i razmišljati o nečem ljepšem, recimo o prijateljstvu kakvo možeš ovdje naći
> 
> nadam se da nisi sama kod kuće kada si ovako tužna.
> jel možeš izaći i udahnuti zraka (prekrasan je dan) ili ti je teško s trbuhom?


Potpis. 
Sada ste ti i beba prvi. Ostalo ćeš riješiti za neko vrijeme, ali odi stvarno u neku sredinu gdje manje razmišljaš o svemu tome, ako spiješ manje razmišljati.
A možda su to i malo hormoni podivljali pred kraj, i to ne samo tebi nego i njemu. Kada rodiš, ako kažeš da ste prije trudnoće lijepo funkcionirali, možda se sve vrati na svoje mjesto. Jedino možda da kroz neko vrijeme porazgovarate o financijama, jer ćeš teško i dalje većinu kućanstva rješavati sama.
Želim ti svu sreću i vjerujem da će sve biti ok. Sada ti je i porod idealan izgovor da se bez neke drame pokupiš malo mamai i tati. Dogovori se sa njim da ćeš se trebati malo odmoriti i da će ti trebati pomoć, a to najbolje može tvoja mama. Brava neka čeka ona sada i nije toliko bitna, i za to uvijek ima vremena. 
Daj i njemu i sebi šansu da vidiš kako ćete funkc. kao roditelji. Rijetki su oni koji su ko kamen kada im je dijete u pitanju. I ja nekako vjerujem da ćete uspjeti. Trebat će priče i truda, ali uspjet ćete vi to.

----------


## Elinor

I tema nosi naslov "velika promjena...", znači nije oduvijek bio takav. Sad samo treba vidjeti da li je promjena privremena ili trajna. Ako planira zauvijek ostati takav, nek mu je sa srećom, ali ko što su cure napisale, uvijek ga možeš izbaciti. Sad mazi bebušku i uživaj u ljubavi koja te nikada neće napustiti - majčinskoj!  :Heart:

----------


## majkamara

Taj mladi gospodin prosto moli i vapi da mu se da šut karta ali mu se još ne pruža to zadovoljstvo.

Izvinjavam se na ironiji...

----------


## petraa

Hm, ja sam zapravo zgrožena vašom vezom u kojoj si sve brojite, ne kužim uopće kak ste tako mogli funkcionirati, ja sam kupila ovo, on je ono... pa šta će ti netko kom brojiš zalogaje? Mislim, di je tu ljubav, povjerenje..
A ti fakat znaš brojat...
 :shock:

----------


## Majuška

Samo se nadam da je sa trešnjom i njenom bebicom sve u redu i da se po mogućnosti već maze   :Heart:

----------


## koksy

> Samo se nadam da je sa trešnjom i njenom bebicom sve u redu i da se po mogućnosti već maze


I ja!

----------


## boškarin

i ja,i ja  :Heart:

----------


## ivy

iskreno, ja se malo bojim
onaj njen zadnji post je bio malo kaotičan

----------


## boškarin

uh,pa imaš pravo,kako bi bilo da je kontaktira koja od forumašica ako ima njen broj moba?

----------


## Hobita

Samo da poželim sreću i mir trešnji i bebici.   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## melange

> uh,pa imaš pravo,kako bi bilo da je kontaktira koja od forumašica ako ima njen broj moba?


registrirala se 26.12.08. i ima 8postova, čisto sumnjam..

----------


## sunce29

Uh, pročitala sam sve postove od prvog do zadnjeg. Nemem rječi za sve  :Crying or Very sad:  . To definitivno nije nitko zaslužio da mu se priušti,i puno toga je naprosto strašno da bih uopće sad izdvajala.
Nadam se da je Višnja sad sa svojom bebicom i da će nam se uskoro javiti sa lijepim vijestima  :Heart:  
A tom liku reba svakako promjenit bravu i stvari izbacit van, pa ako želi svoju obitelj nek se izvoli pošteno potrudit..a ako ne...sretno mu......

----------


## petraa

Kad je postala Višnja?  :Laughing:   Šta nije Trešnja?  :Grin:

----------


## sunce29

Ajoooooj  :Embarassed:   dogodi se...valjda i mene pucaju trudnički hormoni  :Grin:

----------


## ivy

> Kad je postala Višnja?   Šta nije Trešnja?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## we&baby

kako tuzno.

ali jaaaaaaaako bih voljela cuti "drugu stranu"....kakva je njegova "matematika"....(prije toga nema sanse da komentiram)

tak da....mislim da je sve ovo subjektivno izneseno

 :/ 

ipak , iskreno se nadam da je sada sretna uz svoju bebu.

----------


## MGrubi

subjektivno, nikako drukčije nije ni moguće
no kad uzmeš goli kostur priče: nema tu sumnje
njegova djela govore samo za sebe, bez ičije interpretacije

----------


## nenaa

Sigurno je već rodila. Pa baš me zanima kako se je ponesao gospon tata.

Trešnja?

----------


## ana.m

Trešnja, javi se...kad dođete kući iz rodilišta.   :Kiss:

----------


## sunce29

[


> ali jaaaaaaaako bih voljela cuti "drugu stranu"....kakva je njegova "matematika"....(prije toga nema sanse da komentiram)
> 
> tak da....mislim da je sve ovo subjektivno izneseno


bilo subjektivni ili ne gole činjenice govore i previše. Svi mi imamo mana i vrlina to je jasno ali *ničim* nije opravdano ovakvo ponašanje prema ženi koja je pred sam porod. Zbog kulture i pristojnosti suzdržat ću se od nekih vrlo vrlo ružnih rječi koje mi se nameću prema osobi koja je u stanju na tako što.

----------


## pikula

Da saznam da su moji starci imali frke kad sam se ja rađala i da su ih uspješno riješili bilo bi mi drago. Da sazanam da su imali frke i nisu ih uspjeli riješiti iako su poduzeli sve u njihovoj moći, da se smireno s tim suoče i da su potražili pomoć, ok. Ali da saznam da je postojala čitava linč gomila koja samo što mi starom nije spakirala stvari, hm. Ne bi mi bilo drago.  Zamislite se malo u drugim ulogama. Nema li "gad" pravo na svoju stranu i fer "suđenje". Bože, pa to je nečiji tata. Daj smanjite doživljaj. Kaću da frendovi ponekad mogu biti podrška bolja od psihologa ili bračnog savjetnika. E pa to nije slučaj u ovom primjeru!

----------


## elin

> kuzis.......apsolutno sve sam napravila da mi se ova sranja ne bi dogadjala.......i sada trebam mir i podrsku koju od njega ne mogu doiti nego visim tu po forumima.....


da, tak sam i ja. Ali u principu to i nije loše mjesto za biti. Odj..i to - mislim na tog tvog klipana, a ne na cure na forumu.




> das sve.......a vrati ti se nista......i jos na kraju ispadnes glup jer si nekome vjerovao......


nije to tvoja greška, nego njegova - ti se ponašaš onako kako se ljudi trebaju ponašati u vezi.

Biti će ti bolje samoj, ovako i onako već jesi sama, a kad se ta situacija riješi postoji olakšanje rješene situacije, a nakon toga se navikneš i skužiš da možeš sve, ali sve. Samo nemoj sebe bedirati i otići u krajnju depresiju, molim te - nisi ti za ništa kriva. Smiri se, rodi dijete (ako već nisi) i javi nam se  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

pikula
taj čovjek se ne ponaša niti osnovno pristojno
a kamoli kako bi se tata trebao ponašati

----------


## nenaa

Pikula, a ako jednog dana to dijete pročita ovdje u nekom arhivu postove svoje majke o ponašanju svojeg oca dok je bila trudna. Misliš da će se bolje osjećati. Nećemo mu mi spakirati kofere. Niti smo mi pisali kako se osjećamo u trešnjino ime. Znači to je NJENO viđenje stvari i NJENI osjećaji. Ne naši. Mio samo komentiramo kako nas je trešnja zamolila anketom. 
Ne smatram da usprkos tome imam pravo nekome reći šta da radi, pa me netko može i ne mora čitati, ali apsolutno mislim da će saznanje o ponašanju svog oca ovo dijete propustiti jer vjerujem da bi ga to duboko povrijedilo kao i sve što si ti navela. 
I znamo mi da postoji i njegova strana priče. Ali ja mogu komentirati samo ovu koju sam čula, i ovako kako je trešnja to opisala to mi je katastrofa.

----------


## we&baby

ma ja ne razumije spominjanje i nabrajanje svih tih stvari od novaca, opreme, hrane, poklona, stonjaka, tacni...itd   :Rolling Eyes:  

ajde podrska i paznja...pa problemi...hormoni, strahovi...nesigurnost....

ali di su se sad nasli zbrajat dijelit i oduzimat, kad se dijete treba rodit....?!?

 :?

----------


## .kala.

> Da saznam da su moji starci imali frke kad sam se ja rađala i da su ih uspješno riješili bilo bi mi drago. Da sazanam da su imali frke i nisu ih uspjeli riješiti iako su poduzeli sve u njihovoj moći, da se smireno s tim suoče i da su potražili pomoć, ok. Ali da saznam da je postojala čitava linč gomila koja samo što mi starom nije spakirala stvari, hm. Ne bi mi bilo drago.


...ne bi ti bilo drago ni da su zajedno ostali u takvoj atmosferi jer bi postala svjedok njihovog nesklada (a znamo da takve situacije rađaju mnoge traume koji se kao smrdljivi leševi vuku kasnije tijekom našeg odraslog života i ne dopuštaju nam da zdravo živimo, da donosimo zdrave odluke, biramo prave parnere i sl.)

dakle, nije "linč gomila" u sastavu ljutog neprijatelja (kao što nisam ni ja njen odvjetnik na ovom topicu), no činjenica je da oni koji promatraju sa strane cijelu situaciju često mogu jasnije sagledati na stvari nego oni koji su upleteni u sve to i čiji je emocionalni angažman prevelik (od stabla ne vide šumu).i nemojmo zanemarit da se NJOJ to dešava prvi put, no ne i ostatku svijeta - a mnoge stvari imaju sličan slijed događaja i "simptomi" vode do sličnih "dijagnoza". 

također, činjenica je da je trešnja ovdje napisala neke fakte (naravno da ona sama nije mogla emocionalni dio zapostaviti, no zato mi možemo), a ti fakti jasno pokazuju kakav je taj čovjek bio u određenim situacijama koje nju more (što ne znači da on nema i svijetlih trenutaka). i kao "gomila" možemo na osnovu vlastitih iskustava komentirati (a i forma foruma nam to dopušta) što bi učinili, kako bi reagirali...


trešnja, nadam se da si sad već u miru sa svojim bebanom ili bebanicom u krilu....  :Heart:

----------


## .kala.

> ali di su se sad nasli zbrajat dijelit i oduzimat, kad se dijete treba rodit....?!?
> 
>  :?


lako moguće da griješim, no rekla bih da im je lakše na repertoar izbaciti te, naočigled trivijalne stvari, nego prave probleme....no ponavljam, možda griješim...

----------


## tkonjuh

ajme grozne situacije   :Sad:  
prestrasno je bilo uopce za citati,....stize bebica a on takav gad.

Draga tresnja4 definitivno nemas sta raditi sa takvim covjekom, nije vrijedan tvoga truda oko njega niti icega drugoga....bolje nece biti ni kada bebica dodje (vjerujem da je beba vec stigla), a nedaj boze da se uzmete pa stvari u braku krenu jer on misli da sada ima pravo na nesto vise..uf..
definitivno mjenjaj bravu,a stvari mu baci kroz prozor, pa neka ih skuplja po ulici...
sorry ali razbjesnio me   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

sretno draga i tebi i bebici!

----------


## tkonjuh

ajme grozne situacije   :Sad:  
prestrasno je bilo uopce za citati,....stize bebica a on takav gad.

Draga tresnja4 definitivno nemas sta raditi sa takvim covjekom, nije vrijedan tvoga truda oko njega niti icega drugoga....bolje nece biti ni kada bebica dodje (vjerujem da je beba vec stigla), a nedaj boze da se uzmete pa stvari u braku krenu jer on misli da sada ima pravo na nesto vise..uf..
definitivno mjenjaj bravu,a stvari mu baci kroz prozor, pa neka ih skuplja po ulici...
sorry ali razbjesnio me   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

sretno draga i tebi i bebici!

----------


## Savitri

draga trešnja, nadam se da je bebica stigla i da je sve ok...   :Heart:  

budi hrabra, učini što moraš, evo, cure su rekle...

u prednosti si pred puno žena koje su već u braku s takvim specijalcima
ko tvoj i koje su prisiljene trpit takvo ponašanje jer sa dječicom nemaju kud... dakle, faci hiti torbe pred vrata s vanjske strane, prijava policiji za uhođenje, uznemiravanje i prijetnje (preventivno), nove brave i da vidiš...
samo budi čvrsta, ne popuštaj mu u ničemu jer takva osoba nije zaslužila ni....ni..niii....joj....ma ni disat.   :Sad:   grozno je to....

pusa i big hug tebi i bebici   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## KORNY

Čitam redovito i čekam da se Trešnja javi da vidimo kaj se događa. Cijela ta priča me je jako,jako ,jako razljutila.Slažem se sa svima vama al kad malo razmislim možda i ne (zbog svog iskustva). Mm je bio sa mnom u svakom trenu trudnoće,al kad sam dobila strogo mirovanje to se promijenilo, znao je izaći van do gluho doba,napit se.... Bilo mi je jako teško jer nisam imala nikog (živjeli smo kod njegovih u sobi nećaka). Znao je i izaći kad sam rodila al se nekako to promijenilo i postao je brižan tata i muž.kad je A imala 5mj sveki me je izbacila iz stana(ja i mala kod moje bake a on doma-nismo imali za podstanarstvo) i to nas je unazadilo za cijeli život. Nakon 6mj razdvojenosti smo otišli u podstanare i sve je bilo ok dok nismo napravili drugo dijete,pa je opet bilo izlazaka i sve kaj oni nose (od pijančevanja pa do jako ružnih riječi tipa 2ko zna,možda dijete uopće nije moje") i opet sam bila sama i jadna. I oprt se popravio kad sam rodila. Nije da nisam razmišljala o rastavi al mi je drago da sam bila strpljiva jer nema boljeg tate i muža (nije da nam je brak savršen i da se ne posvađamo,al čiji je).  Možda se zaista "gospodin" samo u fazi i možda se promijeni kao i moj. Inače,ja kažem da je za sve na ovom svijetu potrebno minimalno dvoje.  Nadam se da će se trešnja javit da čujemo kako su ona i bebica.   :Love:

----------


## nenaa

KORNY a ne kažu bez veze da i njh pucaju hormoni kad su žene trudne. Možda se neki ne znaju nositi sa time. Mene kod trešnje više muči ovo zbrajanje i inventura imovine koju spominje iz doba kada još nije bila trudna. Tu nešto ne štima od ranije. Ali nadam se da će riješiti i da će sve biti ok na radost svih troje. Sigurno je rodila već i sad uživa. Jedva čekam da se javi.

----------


## KORNY

Ja znam da hormoni,ljutnja,samoća,strah i jad iz čovjeka izvuku neke riječi koje čak ni ne misli.Mi se rastajemo i zbrajamo svaki put kad se posvađamo,al eto,već smo 5 god zajedno i dalje se volimo jer znamo da svašta kažemo u ljutnji a da to zaista ne mislimo. Mm i ja smo odrasli u disfunkcionalnim obiteljima pa ne znamo baš "normalno" komunicirati u kriznim situacijama,možda je tako i kod Trešnjinog "gospodina" (ne znam kak bi ga nazvala).A s druge strane je idealan muž,preko praznika je kuhao,čistio,bavio se s djecom.........................,pa kako onda ne bi oprostila neke stvari. Nadam se da će Trešnja pričekat s odlukom neko vrijeme,pa najlakše je sve to napravit kad vidiš da zaista nema nikakve promjene na bolje,bar si onda čiste savijesti da si probala baš sve.

----------


## pomikaki

mm meni isto u afektu svašta kaže, kad se pokačimo nikako ne funkcioniramo dobro i imamo sasvim različite tokove u tim svađama. On je sposoban svašta izreći "u afektu" a ja to ne mogu nikako progutati. Oduvijek sve dijelimo i ne gledamo tko je kome što dužan, ali mogu ga zamisliti da mi u svađi krene svašta zbrajati. 
Što se tiče izlazaka, što znaš. može biti da je Tresnja i malo pretjerala, a možda ga lovi kriza i to sve...
Ali ne mogu si zamisliti, ipak, da čovjek pusti trudnu ženu pred sam termin da nosi stvari iz trgovine do 4og kata...

mislim, dobro, mi stvarno ne možemo znati, ali problem sigurno postoji, sreća da tresnja ima svoj stan i posao, pa joj je lakše odabrati... jer je sad najbitnije dijete.

----------


## elin

> mm meni isto u afektu svašta kaže, kad se pokačimo nikako ne funkcioniramo dobro i imamo sasvim različite tokove u tim svađama. On je sposoban svašta izreći "u afektu" a ja to ne mogu nikako progutati. Oduvijek sve dijelimo i ne gledamo tko je kome što dužan, ali mogu ga zamisliti da mi u svađi krene svašta zbrajati.


da, tu je i problem po meni. Jer ljudi mogu fakat jedan drugome svašta reći u svađi (i sama sam takva). Ali koliko sam iščitala iz tresnjina posta, oni su sjeli i razgovarali. E, to je već nekaj drugo, on njoj to nije rekao u efektu.

----------


## nenaa

> mm meni isto u afektu svašta kaže, kad se pokačimo nikako ne funkcioniramo dobro i imamo sasvim različite tokove u tim svađama. On je sposoban svašta izreći "u afektu" a ja to ne mogu nikako progutati. Oduvijek sve dijelimo i ne gledamo tko je kome što dužan, ali mogu ga zamisliti da mi u svađi krene svašta zbrajati. 
> Što se tiče izlazaka, što znaš. može biti da je Tresnja i malo pretjerala, a možda ga lovi kriza i to sve...


Ja ti ovo ne vjerujem. Pa tako ste tihi i mirni.

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mm meni isto u afektu svašta kaže, kad se pokačimo nikako ne funkcioniramo dobro i imamo sasvim različite tokove u tim svađama. On je sposoban svašta izreći "u afektu" a ja to ne mogu nikako progutati. Oduvijek sve dijelimo i ne gledamo tko je kome što dužan, ali mogu ga zamisliti da mi u svađi krene svašta zbrajati. 
> Što se tiče izlazaka, što znaš. može biti da je Tresnja i malo pretjerala, a možda ga lovi kriza i to sve...
> 
> 
> Ja ti ovo ne vjerujem. Pa tako ste tihi i mirni.


e, da, da...

----------


## KORNY

da, tu je i problem po meni. Jer ljudi mogu fakat jedan drugome svašta reći u svađi (i sama sam takva). Ali koliko sam iščitala iz tresnjina posta, oni su sjeli i razgovarali. E, to je već nekaj drugo, on njoj to nije rekao u efektu.[/quote] 
Mi sjednemo razgovarat pa to završi ko da si pustila bijesne pse s uzice, civilizirane bjesne pse (jer kad se trudimo ozbiljno porazgovarat o problemu, trudimo se ne vikat),pa uvijek ispadne ja ovo,ti ono,bilo oko odgoja, kućanskih poslova ili novaca. Neki ljudi jednostavno neznaju drugačije koliko god se trudili. čekajmo mi i dalje Trešnju s novostima i držmo fige.   :Love:

----------


## domy

Nadam se da je ok trešnjica.
Mogu misliti samo kako joj je grozno kad se on tako ponaša a još k to me je trudna i treba rodit, prestrašno.
Držim fige da sa njom i bebom bude sve ok.  :Heart:

----------


## lasica

"on otidje van (jer ne moze zivjeti pod staklenim zvonom....?.....) i vrati se oko 7 ujutro,...kada se pitam da li ce me u rodiliste voziti taxi ili hitna,....ucinila sam SVE dok sam mogla, da imamo standard koji imamo, radila sam do zadnjeg dana bez i jednog dana bolovanja, usput obavljala poslove za kucanstvo, njega, njegovu rodbinu  :Rolling Eyes:  .....uredno je koristio moj sluzbeni auto, komp i telefon, a sada kada ja trebam doslovno nuznosti ...protuusluge ne postoje.... (s tim da u vezi i situaciji u kojoj sam ja to valjda ni ne bi trebalo biti na razini usluga-protuusluga....) Probala sam o tome s njim razgovarati, ali mi konstantno govori da dramim, da radim od muhe slona, da sam mu stalno za vratom, da bi trebala posjetiti psihijatra...  kada navecer dodje doma, odmah zaspi,kad ga nesto molim da mi donese iz ducana ili sl. obicno zaboravi,...pisao je cestitke sms-om te je potpisivao samo *sebe*"

zar je to opis čovjeka tvog života?ja ne vidim nikakvog zajedništva u tvom opisu.napisala sam gadan post malo prije ali sam ga izbrisala jer mi je glupo bilo takvu gadost napisati ženi koja je tek rodila o ocu njenog djeteta,ali mislim sve najgore o takvoj sorti mužoparazita.ako nema love neka doprinosi prisustvom i nježnošću,pomaganjem i sl...a ovo....fak,užas.UŽAS.

----------


## ma za

Draga trešnja, nadam se da si rodila i da je sve s tobom i bebom u redu, da ćete sretno stići kući, ugnjezditi se, pozovi roditelje ili nekog od rodbine na par dana u pomoć i promijeni bravu a dragog podstanara izbaci iz kuće i zbilja ako treba pravno se osiguraj. Zašto? Zato jer postoje granice. 
Neka mi ne zamjeri nitko ali to je moje mišljenje. Nakon prvih tvojih postova, htjela sam ti reći da izdržiš, da je to samo faza kao i kod većine muških, ali nakon ovakvih blagdana i razgovora o financijama, molim lijepo ali ja bih radije izbila njegove prozore i vrata iz zidova neg bila s njim, a kad bi spavao polila bih ga s vrućim voskom po nogama i zalijepila mu trakice pa nek si ih sam odlijepi i plati pola troškova depilacije.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Za sve one koje se pitaju zašto imam takvo mišljenje i zašto bih to napravila ispričala bih svoju sličnu priču: Nakon 3 godine sretne veze, uselio se k meni, i živjeti tako sretno još 2,5 godine. Ja financijski neovisnija i situirana, uzdržavala ga, planirali zajednički život, graditi kuću ali ja ostala trudna! I tada se promijenio. Izlasci, bančevanja, ja sama u kući, trudna sama dočekala novu godinu, on lumpao, visoki telefonski računi, pokrenula mu posao, on je odabrao rad na terenu, osigurala mu budućnost, plaćala kredite, nije me doživljavao, nije me milovao po trbuhu, nijednom išao k doktoru sa mnom, kad sam dobila trudove bio je u krčmi s frendovima i pijan me vozio u rodilište, rodila D, vjenčali se. Čak ni D nije doživljavao, mislio je da je 100 kn dovoljno kroz tjedna za mene i D, za pelene, jastučiće i sve što mi treba. I šlag na tortu, mjesec dana nakon vjenčanja saznala da se dopisuje s drugim curama, visi na kavama, a ja mu dosadna. Do onda sam pokušavala razgovarat s njim ali sve je završilo s time da ja radim od buhe slona. Ali onda sam napravila ja slona na slončinu. Prvo razbila glavu mladencu na figurici s vjenčane torte, strgala par vjenčanih slika, spakirala ga, pola veša izbacila kroz prozor i htjela ga poslat njegovoj mami. Kad je jednu ljetnu noć došao pijan doma nalakirala sam mu šarenim lakovima nokte na nogama i cijeli drugi dan je tak hodal u sandalama. Skinula sam bila i vjenčani prsten. Svađali se mjesec dana, praktički živjeli odvojeno jer je kroz tjedan bio na terenu a kroz vikend s frendovima. Poslao mi je i poruku ako želim neka i odem k odvjetniku za razvod. On je mislio da ću se ja prestrašiti i odustat, da ću ga trpjet takvog kakvi je. Ali ja sam si onda uzela vrijeme za sebe i dijete. Nisam ga doživljavala, vikendima kad je dolazio doma nisam tražila ništa od njega, niti da me odvede u dućan (jer je uzeo i moj auto kroz tjedan), potpuno sam se odvojila. Vratila sam si svoj život. I što se desilo? Shvatio je da mogu i bez njega ali ne i on bez mene. Sada je situacija sasvim drukčija. Priznao je da je kriv, da nije znao kud sa sobom, da se bojao djeteta, braka, svega. I sada je na terenu, ali svaku minutu vikenda želi provesti s D i J i sa mnom. Ponekad mi se čini da imam troje djece, jer više se ni minutu ne želi odvojiti od nas. Zna da sam mu oprostila ali nisam zaboravila prevare i laži.  . ... Još uvijek je na probnom roku, još uvijek me zna štrecnut zvuk na njegovom mobu i posumljam dal mu je neka njegova kolegica šta sad poslala, ali...... On me pogleda jer zna što pomislim i samo se nasmije. Život je niz iskušenja , niz različitih dobrih i loših priča, svašta si možemo dopuštat ali negdje mora biti granice. Poštujem svačije savjete i odluke ali samo svatko za sebe može odlučiti što će učiniti od života. Ja sam se bila, nakon 7 godina sretne veze, 3 mj nakon poroda i mjesec dana nakon vjenčanja odlučila na razvod, da želim imati život u svojim rukama, da želim najbolje za sebe i D, da ne želim provoditi noći plačući razmišljajući s kim je i gdje, da ne želim ga nazivati a on si onda isključi mob, da ga ne želim moliti lovu za pelene, da ga ne želim moliti za 5 minuta nježnosti, da ga ne želim moliti da primi svoje dijete u naručje, rekla sam NE. E sad on mene moli . 
Tak da draga trešnja, lijepo se ti skockaj, posveti sebi i bebi, pusti tog muškog, ak u kratko vrijeme ne dođe k sebe lijepo ti njega nogom u guzicu. ...... ali, to je samo moje mišljenje
Pusa

----------


## nenaa

ma za, ti si hrabra žena. Bravo, fascinirala si me. 
Kad pročitam tvoj post vjerujem da ima nade za našu trešnju. Odnosno za tog izgubljenog.

----------


## rosa

> :  
>  Tak da draga trešnja, lijepo se ti skockaj, posveti sebi i bebi, pusti tog muškog, ak u kratko vrijeme ne dođe k sebe lijepo ti njega nogom u guzicu. ...... ali, to je samo moje mišljenje
> Pusa


Živa istina-kad im okreneš leđa i posvetiš se sebi,onda oni lude i žele te nazad.Klasika...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## domy

BRAVO za tebe ma za  :Klap:

----------


## tkonjuh

ja bi prije rekla da se porodila i uziva sa svojom bebicom   :Love:

----------


## tresnja4

......jos uvijek nista.....
prosao mi je termin prije 4 dana...čekam....

dosla mi je mama da bude uz mene.....i beskrajno sam joj zahvalna na tome...
....šećemo svaki dan i stvarno mi je pomogla da se opustim.....jednostavno je divna.....

on i dalje zivi u svom svijetu......a najnovija situacija je da se beskrajno uvrijedio i ne razgovara sa mnom "jer sam ga jucer ostavila bez kune"....

ukupno imam jos 500 kuna do place....prije nekoliko dana sam mu dala 500 kuna za zubara koji mu je izvadio zub za 350, a ostatak je potrosio na benzini tak....uglavnom kad smo isli u bolnicu na kontrolu, stao je na benziskoj i ocekivao da cu ja platiti benzin, a kad to nisam ucinila, natocio je za 30 kuna, ostavio mene i mamu u bolnici i otisao na posao....

Mi smo se u stan vratile taxijem. 

Dan prije toga, neradni dan proveo je cijelo poslije podne kod prijatelja i jedva da se javio nakon oko 4-5 poziva s moje strane (zvala sam ga jer me zanimalo gdje je...s autom....te sam od njegovog bratica cula da turneja nije zavrsila kod prijatelja, nego jos namjerava ici kod bratica....)

Navecer kad je dosao doma, kao da se nista nije dogodilo, obavijestio me je da njegovi prijatelji ocekuju da ce castiti kad se TO napokon dogodi, a on bas nije pri lovi pa ako bi mogla isfinancirati jos i to njhovo slavlje (dok sam ja u bolnici   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
....ljudska glupost zaist nema granica.....

da se ovo ne dogadja meni, mislila bih da tak nesto jednostavno ne postoji.... :shock:   :shock: 

Da mi nema mame koja mi je dosla (a i ostat ce dok je god to potrebno)
mislim da bih vec zavrsila na trudnickoj psihijatriji ak to postoji....
Ja nisam isla doma kod svojih jer mi je bolnica 15 minuta autom od stana.

Ona se pravi da nista ne vidi....ja joj nista ne govorim......

Ovih dana su stigla i kolica koja je nabavio moj brat, a on ih nije imao volje niti sastaviti.......

Prosli tjedan je od brata nazicao 100 kuna, kao da ne ide na bankomat jer u blizini ne postoji bankomat njegove banke pa ce mu vratiti vec.....
....ne znam trebam li spominjati da to nije ucinio......

Sutra (ili danas) ujutro idem na kontrolu......i on me je lijepo obavijestio da je auto na debeloj rezervi pa ak hocu doci do bonice nek si ga natankam......

i jos jednom mi je natuknuo da ne moze vjerovati da ga ostavljam bez kune (prilicno sam sigurna da ocekuje da ce moja mama financirati cijelo kucanstvo dok je tu., jer ne znam kako bih inace objasnila njegovo inzistiranje na "nasih" zadnjih 500 kuna .....)

----------


## tresnja4

....
i eto tak malo citam vase postove i smijesno mi je kako su neke od vas primjetile da sam opsjednuta lovom i tvoje-moje spikom.....


.....
e pa to vam dodje samo od sebe u ovakvoj situaciji kad vise nemate nista za ponuditi jer ste vec sve podijelili, a vampiri se jos nisu napili krvi....dovoljno.....

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

i zao mi je sto prije nisam postala višnja   :Laughing:

----------


## lasica

ON RADI.zarađuje novac.ne troši na kredit,ne troši na auto,ne troši na tebe i bebu,ne troši na hranu,ne troši na kućanstvo....na šta on troši nego na sebe?i to da bar kompenzira sa svojim ponašanjem prema tebi,nego još i tebe "troši".kad i ima slobodnog vremena,potroši ga na frendove,izlaske i cugu.što se mene tiče,nogom u guzicu.imao je vremena se pribrati.a pošto ga nema nećeš ni primjetiti da ga nema,samo će ti biti lakše jer te nitko neće nervirati.drugo,bez obzira na sve,dal ćeš se pomiriti ili ne s njim prebaci stan darovnim ugovorom na bebu da ti ne bi još i to s vremenom uništio.(znam slučaj)mada,sad kad ovo pišem,opet se pitam,ko bi htio biti s takvim tipom? :?

----------


## Peterlin

> ....
> i eto tak malo citam vase postove i smijesno mi je kako su neke od vas primjetile da sam opsjednuta lovom i tvoje-moje spikom.....
> 
> 
> .....
> e pa to vam dodje samo od sebe u ovakvoj situaciji kad vise nemate nista za ponuditi jer ste vec sve podijelili, a vampiri se jos nisu napili krvi....dovoljno.....
> 
>    
> 
> i zao mi je sto prije nisam postala višnja


Draga, citam ovo i sjetim se sebe u slicnoj situaciji, kad je moje prvo dijete imalo mjesec dana.... a ja nocima nisam spavala i smisljala sto i kako dalje. Za razliku od tebe, ja imam dobrog i briznog covjeka uz sebe, ali u tom je trenutku on prolazio teski period odvajanja od mame (sin jedinac u majke udovice). DANAS, nakon gotovo 9 godina, mogu to reci.

Istina je - mnogi ljudi ulete u vezu ne znajuci sto ih ocekuje.

Ja sam napravila ovu gresku: mislila sam da moj dragi cita misli, da ce se promijeniti, davala sam sve od sebe (dosla iz rodilista i kuhala rucak za cijelu familiju) ali nije islo. Nije jer sam na sebe preuzela sve i njemu nisam pustala ni mrvicu prostora. Muske (bar moga) to smeta i gusi. Moj nije trosio lovu, ali nije se samostalno ni pomaknuo s kauca. I danas ga moram usmjeravati...

Ipak, odlucila sam tada dati sansu i sebi i djetetu (kasnije je doslo jos jedno) i njemu. I MALO POMALO vrtila vodu na svoj mlin. SItnim koracima. Brak/veza je jaram u koji je upregnuto dvoje ljudi. Ako ne vuku istom snagom i u istom smjeru, onaj koji je jace opterecen posustaje i pada. Sto uciniti? Pustiti malo NJEGA da vuce. Ja sam tako ucinila... Bilo mi je tesko, jer sam cijelu svoju mladost bila samostalna, jaka sam osoba i moram dobro paziti da ne gusim ljude oko sebe (sad kad imam djecu to je jos vaznije). Morala sam shvatiti da postoje i drugi nacini, ne samo moj... i druga misljenja i stavovi, ne samo moj i moje obitelji. A mm je morao bolje upoznati osobu koju je ozenio. Oboje smo morali nauciti zivjeti jedno s drugim (kako s vrlinama, tako i manama).

NEMA nikakvih garancija da bi ti u drugoj vezi bilo drugacije. Nema garancija ni da ti u ovoj ne moze biti bolje. ALi za to treba puno dubokog oranja S OBJE STRANE. To je ono sto moras rascistiti, prvo sama sa sobom, a onda s partnerom. I daj si vremena - to nisu odluke koje se donose preko noci. I ja sam se nalazila u situaciji da razmisljam tako, da smisljam i zatvaram razne financijske konstrukcije... MOGLA bih i sama. Ali ne zelim. Ovako mi je bolje. U devet godina braka oboje smo odrasli (iako smo se vjencali blizu 40-te, nismo bili u cvijetu mladosti) jer veza je prilagodba. I ima uspona i padova. Dobrih i losih dana. Bitno je samo jedno - da dobrih dana bude na kraju vise nego losih. Da NAUCIMO zivjeti jedni s drugima. Zivot nije berba nego borba i izazov. Nitko nije rekao da ce biti pjesma - tu smo da nesto naucimo i da zivotno zadovoljstvo usadimo i prenesemo svojoj djeci. 

Sto god odlucili (ili ti sama), nadam se da ce to biti najbolja odluka za sve umocene. Drzim fige i saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti se ostvari sve sto zelis I STO TI TREBA, kao i bebi. Nemoj davati krvi ispod grla - ako to nije ono sto drugima treba, nitko to nece cijeniti niti ce ti reci hvala... Ne pitaj kako znam - iz iskustva! ALi iz toga sam nesto naucila. Nasla sam snage da promijenim sto mogu (prvenstveno na sebi), prihvatim sto ne mogu promijeniti (uglavnom na drugima) i zdrave pameti da spoznam razliku. Sigurno je i mm prolazio nesto slicno, jer mi danas nismo isti ljudi kao oni koji su razmijenili prstenje. Mislim da smo ipak bolji. Svakako smo odgovorniji, jer tu su djeca, ali zbog njih nismo mi nista manje vazni SEBI. 

Sretno, draga! 

Reci cu samo jos jednu stvar - dobro pazi s forumskim savjetima jer mi ne znamo pravu situaciju (samo ti i ljudi oko tebe znate, svatko iz svog ugla) - nije svaki savjet odavde za te najbolji (pa ni ovaj) jer svaka od nas pise ga iz svojih cipela.

----------


## sofke

ja samo ne kužim ako je on takva stjenica bez i jedne ljudske kvalitete zašto ga ne izbaciš van?

meni tu nije baš sve jasno...

----------


## tkonjuh

ocito joj je stalo vise nego to nama daje do znanja....ja znam da se ni momenta nebi pitala sto i kako dalje....letio bi na ulicu bez imalo razmisljanja.

ali kako je rekla 


> Peterlin- mi ne znamo pravu situaciju (samo ti i ljudi oko tebe znate, svatko iz svog ugla) - nije svaki savjet odavde za te najbolji (pa ni ovaj) jer svaka od nas pise ga iz svojih cipela.


Sretno jos jednom i dobro razmisli sto je za tebe i tvoju bebu nabolja varijanta!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sretan i brz porod!!   :Love:

----------


## mandy

e sad mi je stvarno skočija živac i da nisi trudna i da ne čekaš porod svaki dan i da nisi puna emocija, hormona i da se možeš uhvatiti u koštac s njim, rekla bih ti slijedeće: ako ne zna drugačije, nego biti pijavica, ne daj mu auto, ni novce za izlaske (ne mogu vjerovati da ovo pišem tako samostalnoj ženi); u šta on troši svoju plaću? ako nema za hranu, daj mu spisak za kupnju i otprilike onoliko novca koliko mu treba za to, daj mu da plaća račune, po istom principu (ako on ne kuži koliko je novca potrebno za režije i hranu, ne znam u kojem svijetu živi?); ne daj da mu tvoja mama bude i spremačica i financijer, dok si ti u rodilištu (nagradit ćeš njega,razmaženo derište, a opteretit svoju mamu - neka on ide kod svoje mame na pansion); ako ima m... da stalno žica, onda neka ih ima i reče frendovima da mu je žena uskratila džeparac (sorry na ovom tonu, ali mi para izlazi iz ušiju, imam dojam da ti dajem savjete kako odgajati dijete u pubertetu)
želim ti puno sreće, izdržljivosti, hrabrosti i ljubavi i u potpunosti shvaćam da nisi u poziciji drastično mijenjati situaciju, ali nećeš biti ni tako skoro; držim ti fige da se TD kad ugleda svoje dijete nešto preokrene u glavi, ali čisto sumnjam; i još jedno pitanje : koje su to njegove kvalitete ili koji su to tvoji nedostaci koji su te natjerali da dovedeš sebe u ovu poziciju (da trpiš nekoga umjesto da ga voliš)?   :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

> ocito joj je stalo vise nego to nama daje do znanja....


možda se samo boji biti samohrana (mada to tehnički već jest)
nada zadnja umire, nada da će se on popraviti

----------


## sofke

> Sutra (ili danas) ujutro idem na kontrolu......i on me je lijepo obavijestio da je auto na debeloj rezervi pa ak hocu doci do bonice nek si ga natankam......
> 
> i jos jednom mi je natuknuo da ne moze vjerovati da ga ostavljam bez kune (prilicno sam sigurna da ocekuje da ce moja mama financirati cijelo kucanstvo dok je tu., jer ne znam kako bih inace objasnila njegovo inzistiranje na "nasih" zadnjih 500 kuna .....)


meni ova opisana situacija uopće ne pobuđuje sažaljenje nego nevjericu

ako je netko zbilja tako opisana gnjida, što je s drugom stranom koja to sve podnosi, koji je njen problem?

jer koliko sam skužila, to kao sve traje duže vrijeme...

ali, previše je to kao iz ljubića za moj ukus..sve najbolje mami i bebi

----------


## sofke

ljubića-prepojednostavljenog ljubavnog romana punog drame

----------


## we&baby

tresnja4,

odi natrag, po tekstu, pa procitaj sto si sve napisala u svojim postovima i reci nam , sto bi ti TOJ zeni rekla?!  :? 

dali ti sebe iz nekog razloga kaznjavas sto zivis s takvim covjekom...ili je to neka vrsta ljubavi koju ja niti imenovat ne znam (srecom!) ?nista drugo mi ne pada na pamet...jer jos uvijek ne razumijem sto si sve to dopustila?

sto si mu sada dala tih 500 kn? (ja bi mu izbila zub   :Mad:  ), sto si mu dala kljuceve od auta? ako u ovom trenutku ne vozis, nek auto stoji na parkingu. stavi kljuc u torbicu, iza ormara sakrij ga...s tim si novcem mogla platit taksi svaki put. neka te mama odbaci do rodilista, ili neka prijateljica ili susjeda.... ili neka forumasica, vjerujem da bi ih se 5 javilo samo da to reces....

meni je ovo malo smijesno. kao sto si i ti rekla   :Laughing:  -da mu jos i festu izfinanciras?

daj tresnja, nemoj da se ljudi izcudavaju iz tebe....

ti mozes SIGURNO naci pametnijeg i odgovornijeg muskarca koje ce te prihvatit za zenu i bebu za dijete. i ulagat u vasu obitelj koliko i ti ulazes.

ja bi s njim raskrstila prije nego dijete ugleda ovaj svijet. jos kad budes iscrpljena oko bebe, da se on muva onuda i proslavljuje sto si rodila?! auuuuuuu. i da te iritira svakim svojim ponasanjem?! tebi treba MIIIIIR. inace ti i beba biti nervozna.

daj molim te ucini nesto da si *osiguras mir, podrsku i pomoc u ovim danima!
*
*tresnja, zelim ti svako dobro, tebi i tvojoj bebi !! *

----------


## tkonjuh

> tkonjuh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ocito joj je stalo vise nego to nama daje do znanja....
> 
> 
> možda se samo boji biti samohrana (mada to tehnički već jest)
> nada zadnja umire, nada da će se on popraviti


*~Vuk dlaku mjenja ali cud nikada~*

----------


## nenaa

Svaki put ga počnem pravdati, tog tvog gospona... pa hormoni...pa ovo...paono... I mislim da ima nade.
Onda dođe tvoj post i da teraš u ... 
Nema nade, dobro ti je we&baby napisala. Pročitaj svoje postove još jednom i reci šta bi ti meni rekla da su to recimo moji ili nečiji tuđi postovi. 
Joj opet sam   :Evil or Very Mad:   na njega. Oprosti mi, ali meni je neshvtljivo njegovo ponašanje.
Joj i kad će ta bebica.

----------


## Dijana

Cure, niste li malo navalile na trešnju? :/ Meni bi bilo bezveze da "dragog" izbaci iz stana pod nekakvim forumskim pritiskom. Punoljetna je, samostalna, znat će već donijeti pravu odluku. Koja ne mora nužno biti odraz vaših, naših želja.  :Grin:

----------


## we&baby

dijana,

da nije htjela da drugi pisu/komentiraju/daju savjete ne bi stavila takav post.

nismo jjoj mi rekle da dode pitat sta ce joj drugi rec.

zena je htjela cut tuda misljenja.

mi samo pisemo.
dobronamjerno.
NISTA VISE.

ako me ne ZANIMA sto ce drugi reci, necu ih pitat/pricat

tresnja4 moze kliknut link" ne prati vise temu" ili reci da ne zeli vise komentara


jesam u pravu?

----------


## we&baby

i naravno da ce napravit sama - kako odluci, a ne kako joj mi recemo

----------


## tkonjuh

slazem se ali da ju tudja misljenja nisu zanimala nebi se ni javila, ne  :/

----------


## Dijana

Uuuh, brišem odavde, iako se slažem sa svima vama da je trešnjina situacija totalno neprirodna,  ježim se kad nastupi linč, linč u smislu, pa kako možeš, pa gdje ti je dostojanstvo, pa što si dopuštaš, itd. 

I draga trešnja, želim ti da se nakon poroda bar nakratko pretvoriš u višnju.   :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

ne vidim ja to kao linč
nego kao poticaj, pobadanje da se trgne, da učini nešto

----------


## KORNY

Ja i dalje stojim iza toga da se posveti prvo sebi i bebi,pa nek onda kroz neko vrijeme odluči šta će,izbacila ga sad il za mjesec dana svejedno. Možda se čovjek zaista unormali,a ak ne proba neće ni znat.a ak ne onda nogu u dupe. Trešnja,srce me boli zbog tvoje situacije,al se i dalje nadam da će sve doći na svoje kroz narednih mjesec,dva.Sretno.  :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## elin

ja i dalje ne kužim o kakvom se linču ovdje radi, ali to sam valjda samo ja.

Tresnjice tvoji postovi sve gori od goreg. Iz mog iskustva ti ovo velim: ako pustiš da te drugi blate i pljuju to će i činiti. Zato nemoj to dopuštati. Ja sam se inače dosta znala oslanjati na svog UBM i pričati mu stvari koje me tište i dok je sve to prije slušao i savjetovao me, na kraju našeg braka je okretao očima i slao me u pm.Bilo mu je naporno i javiti mi se na telefon. Koštalo me dosta truda, ali sam ipak uspjela u tome da mu više ništa ne govorim i da od njega više ništa ne tražim, ali tako je bolje.

Moj ti je savjet slijedeći: makni se odavde dok ne rodiš i malo porazmisliš o svemu. Mislim da su ti cure rekle sve što su imale za reći u toj situaciji, i nema se tu više što reći. Znam da je teško pred porod nekaj mijenjati jer sam i ja bila u toj situaciji - moj je htio otići, a ja sam ga molila da ostane jer sam bila sama i uplašena. Ti bar imaš mamu - i vjeruj mi to je puno. Osloni se na nju, osloni se na sebe jer ti to možeš i lijepo rodi u miru.
Puno sreće i ovo   :Love:   :Heart:  da imaš lagan porod. Pusa.

----------


## pomikaki

> ja samo ne kužim ako je on takva stjenica bez i jedne ljudske kvalitete zašto ga ne izbaciš van? 
> 
> meni tu nije baš sve jasno...


Zašto, zašto. Svašta žene trpe. I neki muškarci, navodno (da ne generaliziram   :Grin:  ) Svakakve veze opstaju. Nema mjesta čuđenju.

*tresnja4 (napisa):* .... 



> i eto tak malo citam vase postove i smijesno mi je kako su neke od vas primjetile da sam opsjednuta lovom i tvoje-moje spikom.....


nije ništa čudno, ja mogu zamisliti i ženu koja je oduvijek takva pa izludi muža i izazove reakciju koju još napuše, a mogu zamisliti i čovjeka koji tako maltretira ženu. Mi to ne možemo znati. Dobro je napisala Peterlin, svatko ovdje interpretira i piše prema svojim iskustvima, a ljudske su križaljke bezbrojne. Ti moraš biti pribrana i sama odlučiti što je najbolje za tebe.
Ja sam, istina, više sklona interpretaciji da tvog klipana treba dobro izdevetati, tko zna jesu li hormoni ili je samo idiot, ali u svakom slučaju nisam ga nikad vidjela.

Svakako problem postoji, ovdje možeš malo uobličiti svoj problem i sagledati ga na na različite načine, tako da lakše odlučiš. Jedno je sigurno, problem između vas postoji, nije dobro za tebe da si u takvoj situaciji pred sam porod i pomoć ti treba, a ni za dijete nije dobro da živi u obitelji gdje su odnosi takvi. 
Bilo bi dobro maknuti se i otkantati gospodina da sam vidi kako će mu biti. Tebi će sigurno biti bolje. Pa što ako na porod odeš taksijem. Bolje tako nego da nekog moliš. Budi jaka.

*ma za* ovaj tvoj post mi je genijalan, mora da si žestoka žena, ja to ne bih izdržala... ono s lakom za nokte mi je prejako.

----------


## Ivana2

1. Ako je stvarno i realno sve tvoje, čak i da se to nikad ne spomene među vama, za jednog muškarca je to opterećujuće.
2. Onoliko koliko živite zajedno, financije su zajedničke i koliko si u tom razdoblju otplatila stan, u tolikome on ima pola u slučaju spora. To bi se moglo navlačiti jedino ako je bio nezaposlen.
3. Ti si trudna i najmanje od svih trebaš biti racionalna, obazriva i td. Nemoj donositi drastiče odluke, ali napravi nekakav plan svog vremena kad rodiš.
Nisam odgovorila na anketu jer se ne može ovako ništa precizno odrediti. Da se jao osjećam kao ti (racionalno ili iracionalno) vjerojatno bih mu rekla da me njegovo ponašanje uznemiruje i da je moje povjerenje pri kraju te da ako se to nastavi poslije poroda da ću ga vjerojatno onda zamoliti da se iseli.

----------


## lasica

pod 2.ne ako nije prijavio adresu kod nje.
no,izvanbračna zajednica se smatra ako živite u zajedničkom kućanstvu više od tri godine ili ako se u zajednici rodi dijete,s tim da izvanbračna počinje u trenutku začeća dijeteta a ne rođenja.e sad,kako spasiti imovinu s obzirom na parazitske sklonosti tvojeg dečka.možeš darovnim ugovorom prebaciti stan na bebu,no pošto je on otac tu bi se mogao izvući.možeš prebaciti stan na mamu,ali ako imaš braće i sestara,rodbine itd. na ostavinskoj raspravi bi se mogao stan i imovina prepisati i njima.moj prijedlog bi bio da ga prepišeš mami,ali sa ugovorom o doživotnom uzdržavanju.i time si mirna da ukoliko ostaneš s njim,da ti nemože rasprčkati barem stan.i veliko finale,kada prekineš s njim podigni tužbu za uzdržavanje..  :Mad:  pa nek on malo plaća tvoje cuge i pljuge.(imaš 6 mjeseci od prekida za to)

----------


## lasica

i pod 1. opterećujuće šta? :?  kao on je zločest jer ona sve financira?malo mu je napuko ego jer je ona sposobnija od njega i odgovornija?uostalom ja sam skužila da je on samo inferioran kao osoba ali ne i financijski.nema te faze kroz koju normalna osoba prolazi a da svojim ponašanjem toliko vrijeđa (trudnu) osobu koju kao voli.prirodan poriv je zaštiti trudnicu,pogotovo koja nosi *tvoje* dijete.a ne bježati od nje ili je još uništavati.žena je razgovarala sa njim *više puta*.on ZNA šta joj radi.i time je odgovoran i svjesno loš.

----------


## ana.m

Manje novaca i živaca će potrošiti ako ga izbaci ODMAH!

----------


## petraa

Fakat ne valja čovjek. Treba ga pljunut. U najmanju ruku.
Osim ako, čovjek nije izbezumljen novonastalom situacijom, pa se samo boji, osim ako nema tu lovu o kojoj ti priča a ne zna kako da ti to kaže a ti mu fakat pomažeš pljuvanjem.I da, nemoj mu ostaviti ni lipe, nek lijepo moli tvoju mamu za koricu kruha ili nek žica po cesti. Nek se pati ako kojim slučajem nije imao sreće u životu i nema prihoda.

Ovo gore je ironija za neupućene.

Ja sam vječni optimist.
Možda su čovjeka snašle neke muke u životu a očito to nema kome reći.
Možda ga Trešnjovišnjica svakodnevno podsjeća kako je ovo njeno, da spava na njenom krevetu, da jede iz njenog tanjura, pije iz njene čaše, koristi njenu žlicu, ako je to napisala nama strancima, šta li tek njemu govori...
Ja si nekak mislim, nije valjda da je sve tako crno?
Di je nestao čovjek kojeg si zavoljela?

----------


## icyoh

ne vidim svrhe ovom topicu više - zašto se konstantno žališ na partnera forumašicama, a ne poduzimaš ništa? Pa ako ti ne valja(a očito je da ne valja) izbaci ga iz stana i amen. Ovo nema smisla.

----------


## Nova

Lako je pročitati nečiju priču i zaključiti da je rješenje jednostavno... a očito nije. Mislim da su od najveće pomoći komentari cura koje su prošle ili prolaze slična iskustva. 
Trešnja, želim ti MIR i da se usredotočiš na to malo čudo koje iščekuješ. Ne znam koliko si sposobna sada "rješavati" stvari kad samo što nisi rodila. Ne mogu zamisliti kako ti je jer meni je bilo dovoljno teško uz čovjeka koji se pokazao u bezbroj situacija puno većim od mene i uz Boga koji mi je izvor mira i sigurnosti. 
Iščekujemo s tobom i radujemo se onome što je JEDINO važno u ovim trenutcima- da ti i beba imate prekrasan porod i da od 1. trenutka uživate!

----------


## nenaa

> ne vidim svrhe ovom topicu više - zašto se konstantno žališ na partnera forumašicama, a ne poduzimaš ništa? Pa ako ti ne valja(a očito je da ne valja) izbaci ga iz stana i amen. Ovo nema smisla.


Zato što joj je tako vjerojatno lakše. I sada joj nije vrijeme za čiščenje i rješavanje, pa se ovdje jada i ispucava ovdje. Pa i meni to ponekad ovdje dođe kao psihoterapija. Znam da neke stvari ne mogu ozbiljno uzeti, ali ponekad to jadanje dobro dođe. 
A i širok krug žena (i muškića) je ovdje, pa se uvijek nađe nekolicina onih koji imaju sličnu situaciju. 
Kad njih čitam, ako ništa, e onda mi bude lakše da nisam alien sam na svijetu.
To je moje mišljenje.

----------


## mandy

> Zato što joj je tako vjerojatno lakše. I sada joj nije vrijeme za čiščenje i rješavanje, pa se ovdje jada i ispucava ovdje. Pa i meni to ponekad ovdje dođe kao psihoterapija. Znam da neke stvari ne mogu ozbiljno uzeti, ali ponekad to jadanje dobro dođe.


potpisujem, samo ti piši trešnjice, ako ti je tako lakše i osjećaš da si skinula dio tereta i crnih misli sa sebe, a ako možeš, povjeri se svoj mami; premda su mame subjektivne, ipak poznaje i tebe i njega, pomoći će ti da sagledaš situaciju i iz drugog ugla ( a ne samo svog); znam iz svog iskustva da mi je često tuđi komentar ili stav znao rasvijetliti neku situaciju,  ponekad i zaboljeti nečija iskrenost, a ponekad i začuditi jednostavnost neke situacije, koju ja nisam znala prepoznati

----------


## icyoh

ne, nisam mislila da ne treba više pisati, to nikako... Krivo sam se izrazila. Htjela sam reći da nakon svega što je napisala ne kužim zašto je i dalje s njim i tolerira takvo ponašanje. Znam da je sad nezgodno vrijeme pred porod i on je stvarno prasac što se ovako ponaša. I digne mi tlak kad to pročitam.

----------


## mujica

*Trešnja* , odgovorio sam na anketu, prvenstveno zato da vidim kakav je rezultat....
I vidim da je rezultat katastrofalan.
 Večina smatra da trebaš razmiššljati o raskidu.

OK. Razmišljati možeš.
Ali mislim da ne bi trebala žuriti s raskidom.
Tj. Raskinuti uvijek možeš.
I kad budeš u rodilištu i kad se vratiš kući, i za mjesec-dva.....
Mislim da mu trebaš pružiti priliku da se promijeni.
Velik dio muškaraca se promijeni kada im se rodi dijete.
I velika je šansa da on postane pravi muž i otac i prava podrška kad ga pogodi stvarnost da je postao otac.
I ako spada među takve koji se praktički potpuno promijene (na bolje) kada se dijete rodi, šteta bi bila prije poroda upropastiti svoju i njegovu priliku.

Naravnom, ako se nakon tvog povratka kući iz rodilišta slijedećih tjedana nastavi ponašati kao u zadnje vrijeme...... lijepo ga pošalji vrit. Ali bit će ti jako teško samoj s djetetom.. Ali ako vidiš da od njega ionako nema
 nikakve koristi, ništa ne gubiš ako ga protjeraš.

Ali.... ponavljam... ima za to uvijek vremena. A on se možda 100% popravi. Ne bi bio prvi!......

----------


## pomikaki

> Večina smatra da trebaš razmiššljati o raskidu.


pa kad je pitanje tako formulirano.
A što će žena nego razmišljato o raskidu.
Da bi anketa imala smisla, trebala je recimo pitati da li da ga zgazim traktorom, ili ne...kim drugim vozilom  :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

ne znam za ostale, ali meni je tako glupo čekati da se itko popravi i promijeni za 100%. Ako je nešto trulo ispočetka, sasvim sigurno neće s vremenom prestati biti trulo.
A sebe toliko poštujem kao osobu da nikad ne dozvolim tolerirati da se drugi prema meni ponašaju onako kako se ja ne bi prema njima nikad ponijela. Ako ja MM cijenim, volim, ne lažem, varam i kradem ni pod kojim uvijetima neću pristati da on to meni radi. Uostalom, nitko ne maltretira drugu osobu zbog ljubavi. A želim li ja biti s nekim tko me ne voli?

----------


## tresnja4

.....

vikend je gotov....kod mene nista novog...i jos od ja nisam postala mi...malome se jednostavno ne da na ovu zimu   :Heart:  ....


....
buduci tatek je po starom.......

....danas me je malo frkalo....to sam i obznanila......a buduci tatek me je pozvao sa sobom van na koncert....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

......vidim da i nije vise tako los    :Laughing:    vise me ne ignorira......nego je postao i uvidjavan..... zove me na koncerte sa sobom da budem malo medju ljudima kad trudovi pocnu....
da ne budem sama.....    :Laughing:  

.... mislim na sebe i bebu.....stvarno....a on mi dodje nesto kao monty phyton....ili nesto tipa neke rijetke zivotinje koju imam prilike jos kratko vrijeme s vremena na vrijeme pogledati.....i dobro si zapamtiti zasto su takvi primjerci postali fosilni ostaci mojeg nekog davno proslog zivota.....

.....idem prema buducnosti....uglavnom optimiticno....  :Wink:  


hvala vam lijepa na vasim razmisljanjima  :Kiss:

----------


## Svimbalo

Samo da ti poželim sreću, kako god i što god ona tebi značila   :Smile:

----------


## KORNY

Sretno i drži se.Nadam se da će se sve riješit kroz kojih mjesec,dva na ovaj ili onaj način.
popisujem mujicu
 :Love:

----------


## elin

> ne vidim svrhe ovom topicu više - zašto se konstantno žališ na partnera forumašicama, a ne poduzimaš ništa? Pa ako ti ne valja(a očito je da ne valja) izbaci ga iz stana i amen. Ovo nema smisla.


daaa, nije to baš tako lako u njezinom stanju raskinuti. Iskreno, da je trešnjica ovo pitanje postavila meni prije 3 godine rekla bi joj što i ti, ali  sad kad sam prošla kroz sve znam da to nije tako jednostavno. Tu se toliko isprepletu osjećaji da nemreš vjerovati: prvo si šokirana, pa ne možeš vjerovati, pa krivnju prebacuješ na sebe i svoje hormone, pa misliš da si umišljaš itd. Ne želim sad duljiti, ali vjeruj mi nije to crno-bijelo.
Trešnjice, pusti vrijeme neka napravi svoje - u jednom trenutku će ti postati sve kristalno jasno, kao kad gledaš one slike za koje misliš da su apstraktne, pa ako ih dugo gledaš odjednom vidiš brod ili ženu ili dvorac. Znaš o čemu pričam, zar ne. Tak će i sa svim ovim.

----------


## kahna

Točno tako *elin*, to sam i ja jučer htjela napisati na iochyn komentar - *nije sve tako crno - bijelo*.

----------


## fegusti

> A on se možda 100% popravi. Ne bi bio prvi!......


ali je preduvjet njegova volja za suradnjom i otvorenost u komunikaciji.
mora biti spreman saslušati i preispitati se da bi se mogao početi mijenjati.
treba osvijestiti što je i zbog čega u njegovom ponašanju loše.

uglavnom, vrijeme samo po sebi neće učiniti ništa.

----------


## lasica

javi ako ti treba pomoć.  :Love:

----------


## elin

> mujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A on se možda 100% popravi. Ne bi bio prvi!......
> 
> 
> ali je preduvjet njegova volja za suradnjom i otvorenost u komunikaciji.
> mora biti spreman saslušati i preispitati se da bi se mogao početi mijenjati.
> treba osvijestiti što je i zbog čega u njegovom ponašanju loše.
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  sorry kaj ti ovo moram reći, ali meni se čini da je trešnjica u vezi sa muškarcem, a ne sa ženom - u njihov mozak ulaze samo kratke rečenice od cca 30 sec. govora, ostalo ne percipiraju.

----------


## xenia

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne vidim svrhe ovom topicu više - zašto se konstantno žališ na partnera forumašicama, a ne poduzimaš ništa? Pa ako ti ne valja(a očito je da ne valja) izbaci ga iz stana i amen. Ovo nema smisla.
> 
> 
> daaa, nije to baš tako lako u njezinom stanju raskinuti. Iskreno, da je trešnjica ovo pitanje postavila meni prije 3 godine rekla bi joj što i ti, ali  sad kad sam prošla kroz sve znam da to nije tako jednostavno. Tu se toliko isprepletu osjećaji da nemreš vjerovati: prvo si šokirana, pa ne možeš vjerovati, pa krivnju prebacuješ na sebe i svoje hormone, pa misliš da si umišljaš itd. Ne želim sad duljiti, ali vjeruj mi nije to crno-bijelo.
> Trešnjice, pusti vrijeme neka napravi svoje - u jednom trenutku će ti postati sve kristalno jasno, kao kad gledaš one slike za koje misliš da su apstraktne, pa ako ih dugo gledaš odjednom vidiš brod ili ženu ili dvorac. Znaš o čemu pričam, zar ne. Tak će i sa svim ovim.


čitam ovaj topic već danima i nisam htjela ništa pisati al evo ipak...

ovo mogu manje više potpisati, malo toga u životu je crno-bijelo i ljudi se mijenjaju pa čak i iz temelja i najlakše je reći ostavi ga iako nije da i sama nisam sklona toj opciji

trešnja ja ti prvenstveno želim da imaš lijep i dobar porod, da s bebicom sve bude u redu i da se brzo priviknete jedno na drugo a onda se, obzirom da sam optimista, nadam i da će tvoj dragi izaći iz ove faze, jer koliko sam shvatila on se ipak ne ponaša tako oduvijek, i da će ponovno bit onaj u kojeg si se zaljubila, s kojim si htjela graditi zajednički život i s kojim si htjela imati dijete i obitelj   :Love:  

ukoliko se to ne dogodi onda svakako savjetujem da trebaš svoj život nastavit bez njega jer je u cijeloj priči najbitnije da tvoje dijete odrasta u zdravoj i sretnoj okolini i uz sretnu i zadovoljnu mamu

eto toliko od mene i još jednom želim tebi i bebi sve najbolje

 :Love:

----------


## fegusti

> sorry kaj ti ovo moram reći, ali meni se čini da je trešnjica u vezi sa muškarcem, a ne sa ženom...


ups!  :Razz:  



> ...u njihov mozak ulaze samo kratke rečenice od cca 30 sec. govora, ostalo ne percipiraju.


onda im treba govoriti is-cjep-ka-no.

ma ima ih ima i s većim potencijalom (samo što su zauzeti).

----------


## mama courage

potpisujem mujicu u svakoj njegovoj riječi.   :Heart:  

osim u ovome...




> A on se možda 100% popravi. Ne bi bio prvi!......


ovo mi se čini isuviše optimistično.   :Grin:

----------


## babyboys

danima već čitam ovaj topic... 
razmišljam da li da nešto kažem ili ne...
strah me da samo ne tren ne potonem ponovo u neke davne osjećaje, neki mrak u kojem samn bila...

Trešnjice,   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:  
sada je najvažnije da budeš smirena i pobrineš se za sebe i svoju bebicu, sve ostalo nek čeka.

ja ti samo mogu reć da sam bila u takvoj situaciji i pobjegla iz nje.
MB (neću reć dragiu jer ta riječ ne paše uz njega) i ja smo bili u vezi 1,5 godina kada sam ja ostala trudna, u 4.razredu srednje škole. on je bio od mene stariji, kao ozbiljan i odgovoran. moš mislit. 
ubrzo nakon što sam zatrudnila on je ostao bez posla i nije uspjevao nać drugi. nije se ni trudio. ja sam davala instrukcije i pisala maturalne radnje iz struke, po noći sastavljala eseje za upade na ff frendovima, samo da bi koju kunu stavila na stranu za svoju bebu. na kraju je veći dio otišao na njegove cuge i pljuge, jer sam bila glupa i popustljiva. jer ga nisam željela izgubiti. i tako mjesecima. dok na ultrazvuku nisam vidjela svoju bebu. tad se u meni prelomilo. više nije bio važan on, već samo malo biće koje je raslo u meni. novci koje sam teško skupila više mu nisu bili dostupni, ja sam se posvetila pripremi za maturu (5,0) i upisu na faks (upala sam na dva i odabrala krivi). prema njemu sam postala hladna i distancirala se . on se trudio , ali samo oko mene. nikad nije ni spomenuo bebu, nikad mi nije pomilovao trbuh, nikad nije dao za dijete ni kune. NIKAD. rodila sam predivnog dječaka i ponadala se da će se promjeniti. nije, bilo je još gore. njegova mama je zvala mog tatu da mu objasni da njen sin ima puno kredita, da mu ne paše beba. meni je bilo dosta. sjela sam s njim na kavu na neutralnom terenu i zauvijek ga se riješila.
i to me bolilo više nego išta drugo u životu,  ali izbora nisam imala.
T je tada imao tri mjeseca. pokušavala sam još dugo da barem oni imaju normalan odnos, ali to n jega nije zanimalo.
zadnji put su se vidjeli za T ov drugi rođendan , za koji mu nije donio poklon, nije se slikao s njim i zakasnio je na tortu. od tada nikad.
i ne fali nam, i ne sjetimo ga se . ja sam se udala za najdivnijeg čovjeka na svijetu i moji dječaci imaju najdivnijeg tatu na svijetu. jer tatu nije samo 23 kromosoma koje je dao, nije samo pola DNA zavojnice.
tata ljubi razbijeno koljeno. uči te voziti bicikl, navija na tvojim utakmicama , ide na roditeljske i ljubomornoo u novčaniku čuva tvoj prvi crtež.

zato draga trešnjice, kad se oporaviš od poroda i bebica ojača, bježi od tog parazita glavom bez obzira. njegove stvari kroz prozor, novu bravu na vrata i živi svoj život. i vjeruj da negdje postoji predivan čovjek za tebe i tvog   :Saint:  koji će vam dati sve što zaslužujete.

Sretno

----------


## Anci

> ja sam se udala za najdivnijeg čovjeka na svijetu i moji dječaci imaju najdivnijeg tatu na svijetu. jer tatu nije samo 23 kromosoma koje je dao, nije samo pola DNA zavojnice.
> tata ljubi razbijeno koljeno. uči te voziti bicikl, navija na tvojim utakmicama , ide na roditeljske i ljubomornoo u novčaniku čuva tvoj prvi crtež.


Ajme, babyboys, koja priča...  :Heart:  
Sad si me :cmolj, cmolj:

----------


## fegusti

> ja sam se udala za najdivnijeg čovjeka na svijetu i moji dječaci imaju najdivnijeg tatu na svijetu. jer tatu nije samo 23 kromosoma koje je dao, nije samo pola DNA zavojnice.
> tata ljubi razbijeno koljeno. uči te voziti bicikl, navija na tvojim utakmicama , ide na roditeljske i ljubomornoo u novčaniku čuva tvoj prvi crtež.


  :Yes: 
a na onome što je prethodilo ovakvoj završnici  :Naklon:  jer tko bi očekivao toliku odgovornost od tako mlade osobe.

----------


## Svimbalo

> babyboys prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam se udala za najdivnijeg čovjeka na svijetu i moji dječaci imaju najdivnijeg tatu na svijetu. jer tatu nije samo 23 kromosoma koje je dao, nije samo pola DNA zavojnice.
> tata ljubi razbijeno koljeno. uči te voziti bicikl, navija na tvojim utakmicama , ide na roditeljske i ljubomornoo u novčaniku čuva tvoj prvi crtež.
> 
> 
> 
> Ajme, babyboys, koja priča...  
> Sad si me :cmolj, cmolj:


Da, i mene   :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

> babyboys prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam se udala za najdivnijeg čovjeka na svijetu i moji dječaci imaju najdivnijeg tatu na svijetu. jer tatu nije samo 23 kromosoma koje je dao, nije samo pola DNA zavojnice.
> tata ljubi razbijeno koljeno. uči te voziti bicikl, navija na tvojim utakmicama , ide na roditeljske i ljubomornoo u novčaniku čuva tvoj prvi crtež.
> 
> 
>  
> a na onome što je prethodilo ovakvoj završnici  jer tko bi očekivao toliku odgovornost od tako mlade osobe.


zbilja, svaka čast
jako lijep post

----------


## babyboys

ma nije mi to bila namjera.
samo sam htjela reći trešnji da se može i drugačije.
i da može i mora nači načina da bude sretna bez njega, i ona i beba.

----------


## babyboys

mislim, nisam vas htjela rascmoljiti

----------


## ana.m

*babyboys* prekrasno, mene si rascmiljila, ali neka...  :Heart:

----------


## mandy

*babyboys*, hvala ti što si svoju priču podijelila s nama i što si bila tako hrabra, izdržljiva i  mudra, i hvala dragom Bogu što je nagradio tebe i tvoje djecu s tako dobrim čovjekom   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Draga trešnja,
nadam se da si postala mama.
Na tvoju priču stvarno nemam riječi. Teško je nekome savjetovati što da napravi, to moraš ti sama odlučiti jer se radi o životu tebe i tvog djeteta.
Možda se je on i izgubio u cijeloj priči, ti si dominantna, bolje zarađuješ, tvoj stan itd., ali mu je ponašanje svejedno neprihvatljivo.
Zajdnički život podrazumijeva dijeljenje troškova (ne brojanje tko je što pojeo i sl.) već raspodjela tko će što platiti (ti kredit, on režije i kartice, ti financiraš špeceraj, on auto i sl.).
Ispada da je problem što ti očigledno jako dobro zarađuješ i mogla si sve to hendlati sa svojom plaćom, i to si i radila, ne znam ali meni bi bilo logično da kad se on useljavao da ste sjeli i dogovorili kako ćete dijeliti troškove. Ispada da to niste dogovorili, navikla si ga da sve plaćaš i njemu super, čovjek je sad uvrijeđen što mu se uskraćuje njegova apanaža.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Posveti se svom djetetu i sebi, zatraži pomoć mame, prijatelja, pusti da se sve smiri i na kraju odluči što ćeš.
Mi ti ne možemo dati rješenje, osim zaželjeti da napraviš ono što će biti najbolje za tebe i dijete.
Sretno.

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...u njihov mozak ulaze samo kratke rečenice od cca 30 sec. govora, ostalo ne percipiraju.
> 
> 
> onda im treba govoriti is-cjep-ka-no.


  :Laughing:  da, i između toga uzeti pauzu od najmanje 10 minuta  :Laughing:  

babyboys  :Love:   :Heart:  nećeš vjerovati ali od jedne frendice sam čula istu priču: NJM joj je rekao da mu je ona sve, ali da malog ne podnosi. To mi je bilo  :Crying or Very sad:  Ne kužim, ali očito ima i dobrih, ali su zauzeti kako je fegusti dobro primijetila.

----------


## babyboys

ma draga, nije on htio ni mene, to mu je bila spika. ali ja sam pametnija pa sam na vrijeme skužila da mi (ja i beba ) ne trebamo njega

----------


## mamaShe

*tresnjice*, nadam se da porod prošao i da je prošao dobro. Nikakav savjet ti ne mogu dati, to je totalno nezahvalna zadaća, ali vidjet ćeš. Možda se čovjek promjeni kad vidi bebu. Ako ne, još uvijek stigneš dići sidro (odn. dići njegovo sidro).

*babyboys*, divim se tvojoj snazi i upornosti, i kako mandy reče, hvala Bogu da ti je dao tako divnog muuža! Ma, srce zna!

----------


## pikula

> fegusti prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mujica prvotno napisa
> ...


 Zato mi žene možemo govoriti na mnogo načina, a ne samo kako nama odgovara. a kad ne pričamo, možem se učiti šutjeti zajedno, pa čak i slušati. Ne mislim poslušati nego čuti   :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Mislim čisto da se zabavimo dok oni uče govoriti   :Laughing:

----------


## sunce29

A gdje nam je trešnjica???...neće se ona ni sjetiti nas kad dođe bebica  :Love:

----------


## ana.m

Ja se nadam da je trešnja dobro i da već grli svog malog anđelka.
Javi se trešnjo, da znamo kako si!

----------


## Teta Eta

Tresnjice, kako si?

----------


## kahna

Vidim da nam se trešnja vratila pa da podignem temu.

Kako je bebica, kako je prošao porod?

----------


## Svimbalo

Da, da, i mene zanima!
kahna, Luka je pre 8)  na ovoj sličici!   :Kiss:

----------


## kahna

Hvala Svimbalo, meni isto.
Nekako mislim da će ova ostati trajno   :Smile:

----------


## tresnja4

bok, ljudi....

evo mene opet.....  :Wink: 


sve je prošlo ok, porod ok, mali je savršen, trenutno ko beba od 2 i pol mjeseca ima 6300g....pravi mali bucek.... :Smile: 
super je samo se smije i već mi prespava cijelu noć.....

tatek je bio na porodu....i jako mi je pomogao oko samog poroda.....

inače....nije baš da se trga oko uloge oca.....a još manje muža tj. partnera....ono .....odradi......

poslije bolnice mi je pomagala mama oko 2 tjedna....tetošila nas...mazila i pazila....

uslijedile su i prve posjete.....prvo moj tata, baka i brat, zatim ujak i ujna, prijatelji (moji)......

od njegove obitelji i prijatelja me apsolutno nitko, uključujući i njegovu majku, nije nazvao da me pita kako sam......(došla je u rodilište prvi dan zato što je slučajno bila u zg...pa kad joj je sin javio da je postala baka, bilo bi neprikladno otići da ne uvrijedi njega....)

nakon tog prvog dana u rodilištu, od njegove familije i prijatelja se apsolutno nitko nije pojavio niti me nazvao....

njegova majka i baka su došle pogledati prvi puta malog kad je već prošao mjesec dana (baki ne zamjeram....a više niti bilo kome drugome...više mi je stvarno postalo svejedno....)
....kao nije mogao nitko doći jer je umirala neka strina......(inače udaljeni smo oko50 km...)

njegov brat do danas nije osjetio potrebu pogledati nećaka.....

na feštanje s frendovima je potrošio oko 4000 kn, a da ni jedan od tih čašćenih frendova nije došao pogledati malog....

i da......tih 4000 je uzeo sa mojeg mastera dok sam ja bila u rodilištu jer nije imao love, a ja sam mu dala novčanik da mi kupi neke stvari u ljekarni kad sam bila u rodilištu.....vratio ih je nakon mjesec dana....

.....sa 4000 moje love je častio tte svoje kvaziprijatelje, a kada su nakon prvog posjeta malom i meni u bolnicu, on, njegova mama, moja mama i moj brat otišli na cugu u obližnji birc, moja mama je morala platiti cugu....

....moja mama je bila kod nas 2 tjedna nakon poroda i 2 tjedna prije poroda jer smo bili u iščekivanju......(prenijela sam 10 dana).....kuhala, prala, brinula se oko malog i mene, a on je kao trebao uzeti slobodne dane kad ona otiđe što naravno nije učinio.....zbog nekakve više sile... :? 

uglavnom sav špeceraj je kupovala ona sa svojom lovom....on je možda 2 puta bio u dućanu, a kad je odlazila nije mu palo na pamet pitati ju koliko je potrošila da joj da za špeceraj koji je i on trošio.....nakon fajta (koji sam morala obaviti 10 dana nakon poroda) on se udostojao dati tek za četvrtinu troškova, ostalih 3/4 sam keširala ja.......(nisam trebala, ali jesam jer sam smatrala da je to u redu da napravim)


.....kad su moj tata, baka i buraz došli pogledati maloga, dan nakon dolaska iz bolnice, on je otišao na kavu i vratio se pred njihov odlazak....

....kad su on i moja mama dolazili po mene u bolnicu, on je prije toga išao popravljati auto koji je bio pokvaren danima prije toga....i naravno došao je u bolnicu oko40 minuta kasnije nego što sam ja rekla da može...

....2 tjedna nakon dolaska iz rodilišta je otišao direkno s posla van i nije se vratio do 6 ujutro....

Moja mama je tada reagirala i rekla mu da bi bilo dobro da je u to vrijeme uz mene (zbog šavova sam završila na hitnoj) ....a on je na to rekao da ja imam 3 šava (vanjska), a da ih je on imao 15 nakon operacije bruha, pa sam ja svejedno, 2 tjedna nakon njegovog dolaska iz bolnice otišla u švicarsku.....(to mi je bilo fakat presmiješno)......njihov razgovor sam slučajno načula.....

.....kad je mali imao oko mjesec i pol, kao idemo u restoran kod njegovog frenda na degustaciju nekih skupih vina.....na kraju večeri, vrlo ležerno je uzeo iz moje torbe koja je bila obješena na stolici, kartici i platio "naše" uživanje.......

sada smo opet sami.......on odlazi ujutro na posao, vraća se doma oko 8 navečer, a od nedavno je počeo često raditi i vikende....te je najnovija novost da je predložio šefu-vlasniku da bi bilo dobro za posao da on pokriva dubrovnik, hvar, split....istru.....što naravno podrazumijeva česte višednevne službene puteve....

....ako ga zovem na mobitel....obično se ne javi odmah....jer je na sastanku....pa me nazove kroz cca sat vremena......


.....ima toga još.....

Sada bi čovjek očekivao da sam u j.....postporođajnoj depresiji.....ali mi se čini da sam jača nego ikad......puna sam planova za sebe i malog....

...neki od njih su da se ove godine upisujem na postdiplomski iz ekonomije....ovih dana predajem aplikaciju za stipendiju, mislim napokon položiti TOEFL (međunarodno priznati test iz engleskog), završiti seminar za fondove EU........

.......i potpuno uživati u malom buceku......

.....i jednostavno znam da ću to i napraviti.......

....a on će, po svemu sudeći, prekasno shvatiti da su nam svemirski brodovi u međuvremenu postali udaljeni milijardama svjetlosnih godina....


...pusek i veliko hvala podršci i mišljenjima....

----------


## kahna

Hajde trešnja ljubi malog buceka i uživaj   :Love: 

A dotičnog već stigneš izbaciti kad ti se ukaže zgodna prilika   :Wink:  

Prema ovome što pišeš, kako se ponaša njegova obitelj, krenuvši od mame - očito nije imao od koga naučiti brinuti za bližnje.

Samo hrabro dalje...  :Smile:

----------


## tresnja4

“Women have a wonderful instinct about things. They can discover everything except the obvious.” - Oscar Wilde

----------


## babyboys

trešnjice, čestitam ti na buceku  :Kiss:  

iživajte sad vas dvoje, ti ne odustaj od svojih planova.

a on i njegova familija...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
bolje da ne komentiram jer u ovakvim situacijama nisam potpuno objektivna, pa ću poštedjeti i tebe i sebe

----------


## Peterlin

Čestitke i od mene! Uživajte....

A kaj se tiče "tateka" - onemogući mu pristup lovi, eventualno i pristup stanu pa bu se sam pobral! Ili bu došel k pameti.... Kako god, sad je vrijeme da brineš o sebi i djetetu. Sretno!

----------


## melange

trešnja drži se i sakrij kartice  :Smile:

----------


## mamaLare

Divim ti se na toj snazi i na tom koliko si se uzdigla iznad svega, oduševio me tvoj način razmišljanja, samo tako ustraj i dalje i ljubi buceka   :Kiss:

----------


## ivy

trešnja, pusa malom bucku, očito daje mami puno snage  :Kiss:

----------


## elin

> “Women have a wonderful instinct about things. They can discover everything except the obvious.” - Oscar Wilde


srećo moja, kao prvo čestitam na bebici. Kao drugo potpisujem OW. I da obvious je i kod tebe kao što je bilo i kod mene samo nisam htjela vidjeti. Na kraju da ti samo velim nekaj temeljem mog iskustva: nemoj ostati predugo jer ćeš ostati poshrana. Ponos i tog malenog je sve što imaš, nemoj mu dopustiti da te u potpunosti liši ovog prvog (djelomično već jest). Sretno  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tresnja4

....i samo živimo iz dana u dan...i svaki san nestao je.....izbrisan.....

----------


## tresnja4

.....koga da pitam brate...'ko će mi dat odgovore.....reci bilo što osim da je moglo biti gore.....

ELEMENTAL

----------


## mandy

*tresnjice* kad prođe jedan san , dođe drugi, barem snova ima...... neko vrijeme može se živjeti i od njih; očigledno si otkrila, sve si otkrila, odgovore pronašla sama, ostaje tisamo da djeluješ   :Kiss:

----------


## elin

ne upadaj u takva melankolična raspoloženja - to je loše. Drži se realnosti, snažna si ti, možeš sve. I nemoj biti slijepa na situaciju kao ja, sagledaj je dobro. Ja ju zapravo ne znam, ti ju najbolje znaš, ali već smatram vrlo lošim 2 stvari:
1. njegov zahtjev za odlazak tako daleko od vas (tebe i maloga koji je tek 2 mjeseca star) - to mi se ne čini normalno i smatram da bježi;
2. to što ti se ne javlja na mobitel i dolazi tako kasno doma sa posla.
Dodala bi i 3. to što nije uzeo godišnji, pa barem 3 dana što ima po Zakonu o radu. Sve mi smrdi na MUBM - ne želi odgovornost.

----------


## pikula

ja ti  samo želim puuuuno ljubavi drugih za tebe, ali i tvoje za druge.   :Love:   Ništa drugo nije važno.

----------


## kristijel

> ja ti  samo želim puuuuno ljubavi drugih za tebe, ali i tvoje za druge.    Ništa drugo nije važno.


Pridružujem se ovim željama,ali bih ipak još nešto dodala - nije novac tako važan i nemoj stvari gledati kroz njegovu prizmu,jer se onda izobličuju,a za donositi važne i teške odluke u životu treba nam bistrina uma i duše i naravno hrabrost i snaga da tu svoju odluku i sprovedemo te živimo s njenim posljedicama. Nije mi namjera prozivati te niti zauzimati strane...vjerujem ti kad kažeš da osoba s  kojom si u vezi (koju ste zajedno izgrađivali više godina i kao nagradu toj bliskosti zajedno postali roditelji) nije baš kako treba,da nije uvijek na razini tvojih očekivanja,ali i stvarnih potreba koje su se s majčinstvom i za tebe promjenile. Samo muči me ta tvoja opsjednutost brojkama,vaganjem i mjerenjem nemjerljivih stvari - davno je netko rekao da se ljubav ne može kupiti novcem - zato savjetujem da probaš razlučiti svoje probleme i nezadovoljstvo u svezi s partnerom, koji to često baš i nije ili se ne želi prilagoditi vašoj novoj životnoj realnosti ,od novčanih transakcija,usluga i protu-usluga,dužničkih odnosa i trgovanja svime...Znaš onu reklamu: neke stvari ne mogu se kupiti novcem,a za sve ostalo tu je MC. Puno sreće da ta vaša nova mala obitelj ostane i opstane vođena ljubavlju koja je uz hranu djetetu najpotrebnija...ne nisu to preskupa kolica.,fensi-šmensi oblekica i ostala plastično-drvena dječja oprema...i sto čuda za djecu. Možda samo treba dati priliku osjećajima da vas preplave i ponesu visoko iznad ovih prizemnih malograđanskih prestiža i statusnog dokazivanja gladnih stvari na koje rijetki ljudi ostaju imuni,a rođenje dijeteta je iznimna prilika za početi od onoga što je uistinu vrijedno u životu,kao novi početak za vas.

----------


## babyboys

kristijel, napisala si krasan post...
jesi pročitala čitav opic?
osim financijsko-uslužnog odnosa, trešnjica je navela masu stvari koje je on napravio , a zbog kojih ne zaslužuje novu šansu, barem, ju kod mene ne bi zaslužio.
ostaviti 39 tjedana trudnu ženu da sama tegli vrećice na 4 kat i kuha za NJEGOVE prijatelje, pustiti ju da sama ćubi po čitave dane dok on lumpuje i provodi se, mirne duše tražiti da ode na put i veću odgovornost na poslu dok doma ima bebu od dva mjeseca i (još) frišku rodilju....

to je ono što je mene dirnulo u živac puno više nego novci.
jer novci nisu bitni, mamino zadovoljstvo je.
a ona nije zadovoljna i to s da isčitati iz svakog njenog posta ovdje.
i zašto onda forsirati nešto za što nije predviđen happy end?

----------


## maremama

> to je ono što je mene dirnulo u živac puno više nego novci.
> jer novci nisu bitni, mamino zadovoljstvo je.
> a ona nije zadovoljna i to s da isčitati iz svakog njenog posta ovdje.
> i zašto onda forsirati nešto za što nije predviđen happy end?


veliki XXXXX

----------


## ivy

u biti intrigantan topic. trešnja se vrlo rijetko javlja. prije 4 mjeseca se prvi put javila, svi smo se uzrujali, imali svoja mišljenja, ali se složili u jednome da joj nije zdravo živjeti u takvim uvjetima. onda je pao jedan teže depresivni post, na koji sam se ja moram priznati istinski zabrinula za trešnju i došlo mi je da puknem što se nije javljala.

nakon četiri mjeseca trešnja u istoj situaciji kao i prije, opet smo se svi uzrujali, počeli dijeliti savjete..opet depresivan post...trešnja znam da si rodila i da si u posebnoj situaciji, ali da li savjeti ovih krasnih ljudi koji se tako brinu za tebe uopće dolaze do tebe?
da li se išta pokrenulo?
mislim nije da ti ja forsam rastavu braka, ali na neki način odbijam se ponovo jako uplašiti za tebe nakon tvog zadnjeg posta jer se može opet dogoditi da se  ne javiš četiri mjeseca, a mi nismo uspjeli baš ništa napraviti

----------


## pomikaki

daj, ivy, žena ipak ima bebu od 2 mj... i ja mislim da bi joj bilo bolje da otpili lika, ali za to treba puno snage. Nije na nama da sudimo bilo kome, savjet je zapravo sve što možemo dati.

----------


## mikka

ja mislim da je bolje da umjesto otpiljavanja lika postavi svoje granice i ne prebacuje odgovornost na druge. bas zbog toga jer ima bebu. sori ako sam predirekna, ali ovo svaljivanje sve odgovornosti na njm-a mi sucks. pogotovo zato jer sam pazljivo citala njene postove.

----------


## Kaae

Meni je potpuno nejasno ovo s brojkama. Ima ih previse.. barem za moju glavu. 

Inace nemam sto reci, preozbiljna mi je tema za dijeljenje savjeta tipa - ostavi ga, nemoj ga ostaviti. Nitko od nas ne moze znati sto bi bilo ispravno jer, ipak, znamo samo jednu stranu price (a i da znamo obje, opet ne bismo mi znali sto i kako). 

Osobno, znam da se ne bih bavila brojkama, vec razgovorom. A onda... najbolje sto znam i mogu. Sa, ili bez partnera.

----------


## L&L0809

procitala svih 5str  :shock:  cestitke babyboys (suze liju plave oci   :Smile:  ) i samo se nadam da ce i tresnja biti toliko snazna, hrabra, pronicljiva, da moze procijeniti sto je za nju i bebaca najbolje.

----------


## pikula

> ja mislim da je bolje da umjesto otpiljavanja lika postavi svoje granice i ne prebacuje odgovornost na druge. bas zbog toga jer ima bebu. sori ako sam predirekna, ali ovo svaljivanje sve odgovornosti na njm-a mi sucks. pogotovo zato jer sam pazljivo citala njene postove.


potpis kao kuća -cijelo vrijeme neš trabunjam ljubav, ljubav, a niš konkretno da kažem - super si to sročila   :Smile:

----------


## tresnja4

.....

što se tiče odgovornosti, nakon 5 stranica posta ako je 100 ljudi-mama, nakon svega zaključilo da sam ja neodgovorna....možda stvarno nešto nije u redu sa mnom i možda bi stvarno trebala otići do psihijatra.....

.....sa bebom u kolicima jer je odgovorni tata na nekom važnijem mjestu....

izgleda da jedino ja ne razumijem pravila ponašanja u ovom svijetu.....

----------


## Astralis

> .....
> 
> što se tiče odgovornosti, nakon 5 stranica posta ako je 100 ljudi-mama, nakon svega zaključilo da sam ja neodgovorna....možda stvarno nešto nije u redu sa mnom i možda bi stvarno trebala otići do psihijatra.....
> 
> .....sa bebom u kolicima jer je odgovorni tata na nekom važnijem mjestu....
> 
> izgleda da jedino ja ne razumijem pravila ponašanja u ovom svijetu.....



 Ono sto ja ovdje osjecam je to da lik ima neku drugu. Ne zelim te plasiti ali 99% sam sigurna da je to. Vidim nesto i svoje price tu, a i intuitivno osjecam... Sigurno ti je to, tako da poduzmi korake sto prije. Tesko je biti sam, ali jos gore biti nositelj svega i za sve zrtva, osjecati se izmrcvareno+biti ˝sam˝... I tako se probuditi kraj takve osobe nakon 30 godina   :No:   Pusti price, mozda si ti razlog, mozda dijete, feng-shi-zen-osho.... Svi smo mi razlog, samo sto pustanjem njega da se tako ponasa djelujes lose i na njega, jer nikada nece nauciti svoju lekciju koju treba nauciti. Nije nam prijatelj onaj koji nas stalno tapse po ledjima! Nadam se da me kuzis! 
Poduzmi korake, spakiraj kufere njegove ili svoje,  i pocni se voliti jos danas!

Veliki pozdrav i sretno!   :Love:

----------


## Mirtica

Moja prijateljica je imala iste probleme s partnerom.... nakon izgubljenih noći sna, kila, kose i opasne anemije, počela mu je pobrojavati što je sve ona kupila, a što on (čitaj ništa) za to dijete i za njih kao obitelj.... čovjek jednostavno nakon nekog vremena pukne pa mu se oči po malo počnu otvarati i počne shvaćati.... novci su prebrojivi i opipljivi pa je s time najlakše krenuti.... na vjerujem baš da je tako bilo u vezi od početka....

Ona ga je izbacila kad je djetetu bilo 4 mj.... i bilo je teško, ali kosa je izrasla, ali nikad onakva kakva je bila.... kile nije uspjela natući pa još izgleda kao kostur... s anemijom se još bori, ali ide na bolje....

Čovjek se može promijeniti jedino ako sam to hoće.... naravno da ne može sam kroz cijeli proces promjene.... netko će kod psihijatra, netko kod svećenika, netko kod najboljeg prijatelja...., ali nitko se neće promijeniti zato jer partner trpi i nada se da će ovaj to skužiti pa će onda eto biti bolji....

Dakle, bit će mu onako kako si sam to želi.... a trenutačno mi se čini da ne želi imati obaveze i da ne želi živjeti s tobom.... pa mu ti lijepo skini okove i daj slobodu za kojom toliko čezne...

Možda zaključi da mu je kod vas ipak bilo bolje, a možda i ne.... to, nažalost, nema veze s vama već s njegovim problemima koji se, očito, vuku kroz familiju generacijama.... žena koja ne želi vidjeti unuka, nije bila sposobna naučiti sina da voli.... netko to znanje pokupi od drugih, a netko ne... i to opet nema veze s vama.... ma koliko boljelo.... to što on ne zna voljeti nema veze s vama.... to su duboki problemi koje ti ne možeš sama promijeniti....

Moj otac nikad nije znao voljeti, dati se, pobrinuti se za dijecu s kojima je živio... dok je mama bila u bolnici (a bila je često) mi smo se brinuli za njega, a ne on za nas....i nismo mi za to krivi.... i trebalo mi je vremena da to shvatim.... to nije imalo veze s nama.... to je bio njegov problem koji nije znao riješiti, već ga je prebacio na nas...
Drži se!!!

----------


## icyoh

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja mislim da je bolje da umjesto otpiljavanja lika postavi svoje granice i ne prebacuje odgovornost na druge. bas zbog toga jer ima bebu. sori ako sam predirekna, ali ovo svaljivanje sve odgovornosti na njm-a mi sucks. pogotovo zato jer sam pazljivo citala njene postove.
> 
> 
> potpis kao kuća -cijelo vrijeme neš trabunjam ljubav, ljubav, a niš konkretno da kažem - super si to sročila


Definitivno se ne slažem.
Iako da se najprije ogradim - izuzetno je teško savjetovati nekoga što da napravi, naročito kada nisi upućen u cijelu priču. No, uvijek polazim od pretpostavke da su stvari onakve kako ih forumašica napiše. I iz toga mogu samo zaključiti da TM nije uopće vrijedan spomena, a kamoli da se o njemu razglaba na pet stranica. 

Dijete ste dobili zajedno, nisi ga samo Ti dobila. Pa trebate zajedno sudjelovati u odgoju. Ako neće, ne mora - zna gdje su mu vrata.
Žao mi je ako sam predirektna, no ovo je kako bih ja postupila. Pitanje novaca, kućanskih poslova, ignoriranja od strane njegovih - sve se to da riješiti ako je muškarac na mjestu i voli Te (a pričam iz iskustva).
Iako ja osobno ne bih prešla preko nekontroliranog trošenja novca koji ja zaradim za bedastoće i preko nejavljanja na mob.

----------


## modesty71

Trešnja, moje iskustvo je bilo slično tvom, s tim da je moj UBM još prvih pol godine bio ok - prematao je malu i hranio ju, nosio i sve kaj bi se i očekivalo od tate... Ali onda smo bili na moru i on je rekao da mora otići jedan dan ranije da ide raditi fuš. I taj dan je bilo jako vruće, i zvala sam ga par puta, da vidim kak mu ide fuš (radi se vani na sunčini), kak preživljava vrućinu. Ali nije se javljao... dok u 8 navečer nisam nazvala par ljudi s kojima se druži, da bi saznala da je s njima bio na IZLETU!!! Mislim da je tad krenuo raspad (a to je bilo pred 3 godine). Pomalo je bivao sve udaljeniji i nezainteresiraniji ne samo za mene nego i za malu.

Da ne duljim... pričao je da me/nas voli... ali djela su mu pokazivala drugačije - često je izbivao, doma je bio odsutan i nezainteresiran, otresit i koncentriran samo na svoje potrebe... Pitala sam ga u više navrata kaj stvarno hoće i cijelo vrijeme slutila da možda čak ni sam nije svjestan koliko želi slobodu. Nagovarala ga na savjetnika, razgovor s prijateljem... bilo što da se situacija razriješi. Kad sam mu rekla da fakat pucam po šavovima i da ili nek ode ili nek se skocka, otišao je... 

To je bilo pred mjesec i pol. I prva 2 tjedna mi je bilo jako teško. Cure s foruma su mi puno pomogle... HVALA VAM SVIMA   :Kiss: . Danas mi je drago da se konačno stvar riješila, mala i ja živimo puno mirnije i dobro nam je. Sad on prizna da nikad nije bio obiteljski čovjek i da se ne nalazi u ulozi oca  :shock:  - ma ko ga šljivi, nije on centar svemira. 

Život ti se izokrene za 180 stupnjeva kad dođe do razlaza, ali kroz sve to ojačaš, i uvidiš kaj je fakat bitno, a kaj je bilo bolno LAŽNO u cijeloj priči. Čovjek se prečesto koncentrira na ono što smatra poželjnim ishodom (npr zadržati vezu/brak), pa pri tom namjerno 'žmiri' na neke očigledne stvari. 

Trešnja, sigurna sam da u svom sineku pronalaziš puno sreće i radosti. Kolko vidim iz tvojih planova za ovu godinu, skupila si novu snagu i krećeš dalje. Samo tako nastavi - s naglaskom na sebe i dijete. Čim skupiš dosta snage, znat ćeš kaj trebaš napraviti. Od sveg srca tebi i bebaču želim sve najbolje   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

> .....
> 
> što se tiče odgovornosti, nakon 5 stranica posta ako je 100 ljudi-mama, nakon svega zaključilo da sam ja neodgovorna....možda stvarno nešto nije u redu sa mnom i možda bi stvarno trebala otići do psihijatra.....
> 
> .....sa bebom u kolicima jer je odgovorni tata na nekom važnijem mjestu....
> 
> izgleda da jedino ja ne razumijem pravila ponašanja u ovom svijetu.....


draga tresnja, nisam nigdje napisala niti sam mislila da si ti neodgovorna. ono sto sam htjela reci je da ti ocekujes od drugih (konkretno tm-a) da se ponasa ne nacin na koji se on ocito ne ponasa i onda to predbacujes i sebi i njemu. za pocetak bi bilo dobro da smanjis ocekivanja, a ovo oko granica znaci da ti *odlucis* kakvo ces ponasanje trpiti, a kakvo neces, i da se ponasas u skladu s tim.

recimo, u ovakvoj situaciji 




> i da......tih 4000 je uzeo sa mojeg mastera dok sam ja bila u rodilištu jer nije imao love, a ja sam mu dala novčanik da mi kupi neke stvari u ljekarni kad sam bila u rodilištu.....vratio ih je nakon mjesec dana....


--da mi smeta to sto je napravio, rekla bi mu da ne zelim da mi vise uzima novce s mog racuna. drugi put bi se pobrinula da do toga niti ne dode, a ako dode, opet bi imala ozbiljan razgovor s njim bas konkretno oko te situacije. i onda, situaciju po situaciju bi rjesavala stvari koje me smetaju--zelim da se vise ukljucis u brigu oko djeteta; ne zelim da trosis moje novce na svoje prijatelje; smeta me sto tvoji nisu dosli vidjeti bebu.. i sve tako. ne znam, mozda ja ne kuzim pravila igre?

ako bi na kraju shvatila da je on jednostavno takav i da mi vise stvari kod njega ne odgovara no sto mi odgovara, pobrinula bi se za to da se mozemo rastati ali ostati dobri roditelji djetetu. naravno, ako on ne zeli biti roditelj, nitko ga ne moze na to prisiliti, ali to je njegova odgovornost, a ne tvoja..

----------


## kristijel

Evo jedan konkretan prijedlog,ako nije preuranjen ili možda s obzirom na daljnji razvoj vaše situacije čak i promašen,ali svejedno: trešnja4,nekako sam te doživjela kao neovisnu,samosvjesnu,pametnu i sposobnu ženu koja je sve do pred kraj svoje prve trudnoće bila prilično jaka,aktivna i uspješna u svom poslu,iako s različitim prioritetima u životu,nego sada kad je postala mama. Svog partnera si i sama djelomično razmazila i učinila gotovanom jer si se uvijek sama dobro snalazila i bila kako navodiš financijski neovisna(čitaj:nadmočna nad njim) što je uključivalo i takvu podjelu uloga u vezi. Nagađam da si ga dobro pazila,mazila,tetošila,obasipavala znacima pažnje,skupim poklonima i čestim uslugama,pruživši mu tako bezbrižan,neopterečen i komforan život...no s trudnoćom se sve počinje mijenjati jer centar tvoje pažnje postaje to novo malo biće koja raste pod tvojim srcem,a nedorasli partner te sve više počinje živcirati jer te podsjeća na veliko razmaženo i neozbiljno derište nespremno na obaveze i odgovornost - dakle ti si oduvijek bila ta koja je odgovorna,koja misli unaprijed i koja se mora pobrinuti za sve,a ne on. I ranije ste se vi u tim ulogama dobro snalazili i čak vam je to bilo i zabavno! Međutim,ti prestaješ raditi,više nisi angažirana oko karijere,hormoni rade svoje,ostaješ kod kuće izolirana,što nisi navikla i gubiš se pomalo u toj svojoj novoj mekšoj,nježnijoj i sofisticiranijoj ulozi žene supruge-majke koja te čini ranjivom i straši te taj gubitak moći,slobode i kontrole nad svime...Samo pogađam,naravno u teoriji,nisam vidovita niti se želim "praviti pametna",molim te nemoj zamjeriti,možda pomogne viđenje iz drugog kuta. Nadalje,tvoj partner je poput velikog djeteta,a tebi tada-sada treba "pravi muškarac" brižan,odgovoran,pažljiv zaštitnik tebe i bebe,a ne mlakonja kakvim ga sve više počinješ doživljavati,ali to si mu (uz odgoj njegove mame) i sama prije omogućavala u vezi,a on se sad drznuo biti neposlušan,tražiti svoju slobodu i koristiti tvoj položaj žene-mame koja više ne može otploviti na otvoreno more jer je s rođenjem bebe na neki način,bacila svoje sidro,ostala privezana u luci,pomalo zavidna na njegovim "vjetrovitim"kretanjima. Kao da ti sada vraća "milo za drago",oteo se kontroli i koristi tvoju, samo za sada bezizlaznu situaciju što si cjelodnevno posvećena brizi oko buceka,a to je s njegove strane ružno i kukavički - tako se boriti s tobom (jer inaće si prejaka osoba za njega),kao da mu godi to što ga trebaš,čekaš,tražiš pomoć sve što ranije nisi običavala. Nemoj se bojati svoje promjene obojene svilenim majčinskim sjajem. On će jednom morati odrasti,ako bude ustrajao na svojoj komociji i dalje,izgubit će te,ali nije on ni toliko negativan lik da mu ti ne bi pružila šansu npr. (to je sad onaj moj prijedlog s početka ovog posta) - neka drugih 6 mjeseci on uzme roditeljski dopust za dijete,a ti se lijepo vrati na svoj posao,zaplivaj ponovo u vodama u kojima si se uvijek dobro osjećala,a majčinstvo će ti dati samo novi i veći podstrek i snagu da uspiješ vratiti,ali i oplemeniti svoj "stari život". Tatek nek se primi sina,kuće,kuhanja,pranja i svoju zaigranost prakticira doma,a ne kao sada tamo negdje na pučini. Od srca ti želim svu sreću i da opet zamjenite uloge uz jednu opasku:nije žena koja je odlučila jedan dio vremena ostati doma uz svoje dijete/djecu i tu pružiti cijelu sebe bez zadrške uz stostruki povrat uloženog (tvoj riječnik) automatski "retardirana ženica"kako si navela u jednom svom postu. Lijep pozdrav svima ovdje!

----------


## fegusti

> Svog partnera si i sama djelomično razmazila i učinila gotovanom jer si se uvijek sama dobro snalazila...


ovo sam i ja za sebe mislila, ali...
to je prebacivanje odgovornosti.
zašto bih ja (ili ona) bile krive/odgovorne za njihovo ponašanje?

ispada da smo mi krive što smo se same dobro snalazile. :/

----------


## kristijel

Ma ne ,nije to* nikakva krivnja*,niti je ovo suđenje u kome ćemo jedno osloboditi,a drugo baciti u tamnicu (šala). Samo sam pokušala fotografirati njihovu _moguću_ realnost,oslikati tu *interakciju* onako u grubo bez svih potrebnih nijansi.
...jer htjeli mi to priznati ili ne - određeni klišeji ili obrasci ponašanja ljudi postoje i ponavljaju se stalno (bez obzira što se ne mogu ljudski odnosi samo tako "trpati u određene ladice" kao niti ljudi općenito).
Ne nisam tražila niti djelila krivnju, nego sam se dotakla te *podjele uloga* na osnovu informacija koje nam je sama autorica ove teme dala,bilo izravno,bilo *čitajući "između redaka"*.
 Ne kažem da je to uistinu kod njih i bilo tako,ali sve me _podsjeća_ na takav scenarij i redoslijed događaja. Takve slične situacije i parove poznajem i nisu danas rijetki...jake žene imaju slabiće i to sve nekako funkcionira dok ne iskuse majčinstvo,svoju nježniju,ranjiviju sebe (što niti jednu ženu ne priječi da i dalje bude uspješna i snalažljiva na svim poljima života,često  i više nego što je bila ranije).
Tada im_ taj i takav_ njihov izabranik više ne bude "po mjeri" nego im treba netko odrasliji,odgovorniji,ozbiljniji i jači. Tad nastupa ona više tradicionalna podjela muško-ženskih uloga koja nam je utisnuta od praiskona i evolucija to nije skroz zatrla u nama, ma kako "modernih" uvjerenja mi bili. 
...ili se totalno varam pa smo mi današnje superžene evoluirale u svojevrsne bogomoljke koje proždiru svoje partnere nakon parenja jer ih više nema smisla držati na životu kad su nam podarili svoje sjeme,jer je samim time njihova uloga već sasvim ispunjena.

----------


## Savitri

ova tema mi je   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  

poznata iz vlastitog iskustva... moj stari se je isto tak ponašao na početku braka prema mami.... s vremenom je počeo raspolagat sa svim financijama (milom i silom), uvjerio ju kak on to bolje zna, ponašao se ko da je sam na svijetu i da se sve vrti oko njega, krenula su vređaja, omalovažavanja, pa tako i pred drugim ljudima, prisluškivanja, prekopavanja po stvarima, razna ograničavanja, kako je meni bilo rasti uz takav njihov odnos bolje da i ne spominjem (još imam posljedice) ...
a ona ga je sirotica glupa voljela i žmirila na to kaj joj radi i kak se ponaša....s vremenom se naravno gospodin sve više i više bahatio i dopuštao si...pa su tako počele prijetnje, ucjene, bacanje stvari i na kraju kao hepi end - i fizički napadi...

Mama je prvo tražila izgovore...ma nebi on, nije on takav, nije on mislio ništa loše...itd, pa promijenit će se on - mi se volimo, onda je počela ignorirat njegove ispade, patit u sebi, propadat, povukla se u sebe, razbolila, prestala komunicirat sa svima....sve dok nas jednog lijepog sunčanog dana moj 'tata' nije izbacio iz NAŠE kuće i promijenio brave...

Ostale smo bez svega, djetinjstvo mi je bilo KOMA, mama je sad fino sa 50 i sitno godina u podstanarstvu....i tak....o posljedicama neću ni govorit.. divno, ne ????

Draga trešnja, ovakvih priča ima previše...mislim da trebaš dobro razmislit kako želiš provesti ostatak života i što želiš priuštit svom djetetu... ostati u takvoj vezi kakvu si ti opisala je perverzija - pogotovo ako si rekla da imaš svoj stan i da si financ neovisna....SPASI SE DOK JOŠ MOŽEŠ !!!!

 :Love:   da ti je sve to kaj proživljavaš normalno - ne bi pitala za savjet ovdje na rodi.... dakle, probudi se....nisi ni prva nit zadnja kojoj se to događa....ali samo ti možeš popravit stvari i promijenit sebe - dotični gospodin se neće promijenit 100% ako nije već do sad....
 imaš jedano malo slatko bucmasto stvorenje koje te treba i koje će isto bit uništeno ako bude raslo uz takvog oca.... kakav primjer će mu on bit ?!     :Sad:  

wake up !!!  čuvajte se   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Savitri

prosurfaj si malo po netu o obiteljskom nasilju, kak se definira, kak počinje - razvija se, kak izgledaju uloge, koje su predrasude.... tvoja priča je školski primjer toga (uvod )....sori ... fakat sori.....ali moraš shvatit kaj ti se događa.......   :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Pratim ovu temu od početk i pino mi je toga zbrkano. Ipak, mogla bih potpisati kristijel, meni situacija tako izgleda sa strane.

----------


## babyboys

svaka čast svemu, ali vuk dlku mijenja... tako da mislim da ovom dotičnom ne treba davati nikake šanse, jer sve što če se dogoditi je da će se trešnjica razočarati, a ako se predugo otegne, i njihovo dijete.bez obzira na moje osobno iskustvo, stvarno mislim da je za neke odnose bolje da se završe, zbog psihičkog, emocionalnog i svakog drugog zdravlja bar4em jedne upletene strane.

dokle god postoji negdje u našoj blizini parazit nkoji se hrani našim emocijama, ne možemo se kvalitetno posvetiti stvarima i ljudima koji su stvarno bitni, u ovom slučaju , dijete.

----------


## kristijel

To je velika istina babyboys,nažalost ili na sreću. 
"Dok jednom ne smrkne,drugom ne svane."

 Zapravo što sam htjela reći...lako je pomagati drugome,a najteže je pomoći sebi. Pomisliš da si sve napravila,pokušala,iskusila,proživjela i da si sad dovoljno zrela i pametna da ti se ne bi ponovile neke stare pogreške,kako je prošlost ostala iza tebe,a kad ono sustigne te i poklopi sasvim nespremnu,kao da ti se ruga što si se usudila ponovo vjerovati i biti sretna,svježa i puna ljubavi. Pitam se dokle praštati iste propuste i krive postupke bližnjem,tko bi to mogao izvagati - koliko je dobra,a koliko zla? Kada netko i kako zna gdje je nečemu kraj ili je to tek novi početak iste priče? 
Možda je Trešnja dobro izabrala matematički pristup gledanja na sve to,ali ne bi li ljubav trebala biti konstanta,ako to uopće ljubavlju možemo zvati.

----------


## babyboys

> Pitam se dokle praštati iste propuste i krive postupke bližnjem,tko bi to mogao izvagati - koliko je dobra,a koliko zla? Kada netko i kako zna gdje je nečemu kraj ili je to tek novi početak iste priče?


teško je to odrediti za ikog osim za samog sebe.
ja sad mogu govoriti iz nekog iskustva, vrlo sličnog, da se neke stvari ne opraštaju, ne zanemaruju, da nekad treba prihvatiti da je ljubav nestala ili možda da je nikad nije ni bilo...
ako daješ sebe 100% u svim aspektima, a ne dobivaš ni pola od toga za uzvrat, koliko to ima smisla? potiskivati onaj glasić koji već vrištzi da to nevalja, da za tebe nije dobro i nastaviti se boriti protiv vjetrenjača?

ja nisam mogla, a niti htjela... radije sam izabrala neštostvarno, nešto što vrijedi i što daje meni volju za dalje- osmijeh svog djeteta.

----------


## zmajić

Onima kojima je ova tema bliska preporučam knjigu "Manipulatori i ljubav" od Isabelle Nazare-Aga.

----------


## elin

gle, cure, ovak ja mislim (na temelju svog iskustva):
1. jake i neovisne žene uglavnom završe sa neodgovornim šugama. Razlog tome je kaj mi nikaj ne tražimo jer dok možemo same smatramo da nema potrebe da nekaj zahtijevamo. Mislimo da će nam uskočiti kad nam bude trebalo. Ja samo o čitavoj toj porblematici razgovarala sa frendicom koja mi je rekla da ona sve muškarce sa kojima je u vezi testira na vrlo jednostavan način: prati me doma. Meni je to uvijek bilo glupo, čak sam svog jednom zamolila da me prati doma jer mi se nije išlo samoj, a i nekaj smo raspravljali - odbio je i išla sam sam. Nisam tada mislila da je to nekaj loše, međutim ta frendica mi je rekla jednu stvar koja je fakat točna (to sam sa odmakom mogla jako dobro vidjeti, kad si u vezi ne rezoniraš tako): ako neće tu malu stvar napraviti za tebe kako će veću. I to je fakat istina.
2. teško je prekinuti vezu, još je teže razvesti se pogotovo kada je i malo dijete u cijeloj toj priči. Prema tome, nemojte suditi trešnjici, ona će napraviti kako osjeća i nema toga što drugi mogu reći da će je nagnati da napravi ovo ili ono. Ona je tu došla da se izjada, većina nas to radi. Stvar je gdje leži prelomna linija: meni da je netko podigao 4.000,00 kuna sa mog mastera bi stajao zakucan na zidu umjesto bicikla.
3. trešnjice, ne trabaš se ljutiti na ono kaj cure kažu: jedna će reći jedno, druga drugo - to je ljudska priroda. Dok god je iskreno dobro je. Pomaže ti da bolje sagledaš situaciju.

----------


## melange

> gle, cure, ovak ja mislim (na temelju svog iskustva):
> 1. jake i neovisne žene uglavnom završe sa neodgovornim šugama. Razlog tome je kaj mi nikaj ne tražimo jer dok možemo same smatramo da nema potrebe da nekaj zahtijevamo. Mislimo da će nam uskočiti kad nam bude trebalo.


kad NAM bude trebalo?
a prije toga je ok da nam muškarac služi samo kao trendi privjesak?
prije toga je to dakako i potrebno da bismo bile jake i neovisne.

ili ste potrebni jedno drugome ili niste.

ako se netko ponosi s time što sve može sam i ničiju podršku ne treba,
onda je krajnje licemjerno nekoga kraj sebe nazvati neodgovornom šugom kad taj netko prstom ne makne na neki mig koji kraljica napravi nakon što se sjeti malo spustiti među smrtnike.

lonac i poklopac, eto što ti je to.

----------


## Svimbalo

Dosadna sam si s potpisivanjem melange na ovoj temi, ali što ću kad me pogađa u srž   :Love:

----------


## fegusti

> ...ako se netko ponosi s time što sve može sam i ničiju podršku ne treba,
> onda je krajnje licemjerno nekoga kraj sebe nazvati neodgovornom šugom kad taj netko prstom ne makne na neki mig koji kraljica napravi nakon što se sjeti malo spustiti među smrtnike.


ne bih ja tako okrutno...
gledaj, ja sam isto sve mogla sama ali ne samo da sam mogla vec sam to i činila iz razloga da izbjegnem nabjeđivanje.
njemu je manje-više sve bio napor pa se "podrazumijevalo" da će postati moja obaveza.
nije da sam htjela da bude tako ali sam išla linijom manjeg otpora koja je, kao i uvijek, dugoročno katastrofa.
ne krivim ni sebe ni njega (ne više) zbog takve situacije. svatko od nas u cijeloj priči ima svoj dio odgovornosti.
najčešće mnogih stvari postanemo svjesni kada se malo odmaknemo.

----------


## modesty71

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...ako se netko ponosi s time što sve može sam i ničiju podršku ne treba,
> onda je krajnje licemjerno nekoga kraj sebe nazvati neodgovornom šugom kad taj netko prstom ne makne na neki mig koji kraljica napravi nakon što se sjeti malo spustiti među smrtnike.
> 
> 
> ne bih ja tako okrutno...
> gledaj, ja sam isto sve mogla sama ali ne samo da sam mogla vec sam to i činila iz razloga da izbjegnem nabjeđivanje.
> ...


*melange*, nije to tako crno bijelo. možda je u zdravim odnosima, ali u klimavim nije. 
meni se upravo pokazivanje da ga trebam obilo o glavu - kad smo prohodali, on je bio prilično nesiguran (mlađi je od mene), te sam mu  htjela dati neku sigurnost time što sam mu pokazivala da ga trebam. u prvih 2 god. je bilo super, ali onda je on sebi zamislio da je nezamjenjiv i počeo se prema meni ponašati sve više kao da sam nesposobna, da bi me na kraju vrijeđao raznim izjavama tipa "da nije bilo mene, ti bi već ..." i valjda si je mislio kad ode da ja fakat neću moći bez njega i da ću ga moliti da se vrati. Malo sutra!

----------


## fegusti

> lonac i poklopac, eto što ti je to.


ovo jeste dijelom točno.
kod mene je to bilo tako jer nisam ni kužila da mi pomoć treba.
moja mama je isto većinu stvari sama obavljala pa sam tu "žrtvu" smatrala normalnim odnosom u braku.
jednostavno je to bio loš model na kojem sam učila i postala sam zanimljiva upravo onakvom tipu muškarca koji voli koristiti takvu situaciju.
sama nisam ni znala da može drugačije, da je partnerski odnos nešto sasvim drugačije od onog što sam živjela... dok nije postalo kasno za promjene.

još nešto - meni taj lonac i poklopac zapravo nemaju lošu konotaciju - to je nešto što se nadopunjava.
mi to nismo bili, barem ne u pozitivnom smislu.

----------


## pomikaki

melange, elin je mislila na situaciju nakon rođenja djeteta.
Ni meni ništa bitno nije trebalo dok nisam rodila. Ponosila sam se svojom samostalnošću i bilo mi je ispod časti očekivati bilo kakve popuste na račun toga što sam žensko (tipa nošenje torbice   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Ali sad je ipak bitno drugačije. Pomoć mi često treba, i kao moralna podrška i kao fizički rad   :Grin:  . Dobro je to elin opisala na nekom od topica na ovom pdf-u.

----------


## kristijel

> Stvar je gdje leži prelomna linija: meni da je netko podigao 4.000,00 kuna sa mog mastera bi stajao zakucan na zidu umjesto bicikla.


 Draga Elin,
ali to što kažeš vrijedi u tvom odnosu i sama bih tu mogla razumjeti ženin bijes,ali čini mi se da nije baš ta situacja bila  prelomna za trešnju jer oni tako funkcioniraju cijelo vrijeme - tko je kome šta dao,koliko je tko zaslužan, u čiju korist je omjer dano-dobiveno i općenito sve kod njih ima neku mjeru ili broj.
 Ok,nije na meni da im zato sudim. Svi smo mi različiti pa u ocjeni neke situcije polazimo iz vlastitog iskustva i svog subjektivnog doživljaja. Pokušala sam biti objektivna na ovu temu,a ne pisati kako bih se ja osjećala da meni moj partner to isto napravi. Niti sam ja trešnja4 ,niti imamo istog partnera (mada i moj nekad napravi glupost kao uostalom svi),ali možda mogu razumjeti kako se osjeća. Ne želim da sljedeće što ću napisati zvuči zločesto,a još manje okrutno (iako istina često ima upravo to obilježje):
-trešnju je naljutio način na koji je partner uzeo novce"njoj iza leđa" dok je još bila u rodilištu
-činjenica je da se radi o puno love,ali nju previše ne brine sam  iznos nego kako se usudio
-sama kaže da joj je cijeli taj svoj* dug* od 4000,00 kn *vratio*,ali tek nedavno?!
- ljuti se što je častio svoje ,kako kaže ,"kvaziprijatelje",a oni se čak nisu udostojili niti doći "vidjeti" bebu ,naravno s omotnicama od po 100€ svaki ( moja interpretacija trešnjine izjave)
-trešnja se buni što se ta parterova investicija u čašćenje njima /njoj nije nikako vratila/isplatila. Tako ja vidim to. Sorry.  :Sad:

----------


## kristijel

> ili ste potrebni jedno drugome ili niste.
> 
> ako se netko ponosi s time što sve može sam i ničiju podršku ne treba,
> onda je krajnje licemjerno nekoga kraj sebe nazvati neodgovornom šugom kad taj netko prstom ne makne na neki mig koji kraljica napravi nakon što se sjeti malo spustiti među smrtnike.
> 
> lonac i poklopac, eto što ti je to.


Tako sam ja to doživjela,ali ne znam sažeti
...ili možda želim biti obazriva i direktna u isto vrijeme...a to baš ne ide skupa.

----------


## elin

> melange, elin je mislila na situaciju nakon rođenja djeteta.
> Ni meni ništa bitno nije trebalo dok nisam rodila. Ponosila sam se svojom samostalnošću i bilo mi je ispod časti očekivati bilo kakve popuste na račun toga što sam žensko (tipa nošenje torbice   ). Ali sad je ipak bitno drugačije. Pomoć mi često treba, i kao moralna podrška i kao fizički rad   . Dobro je to elin opisala na nekom od topica na ovom pdf-u.


melange, da ovo sam htjela reći. Bitna je razlika kada ste dvoje samih i kada imate dijete. Kad ste sami onda ga nećeš cimati za svaku sitnicu: pa daj me prati, pa daj me vozi, pa daj mi masiraj noge (  :Laughing:  ovo zadnje se šalim, ali kužiš valjda). Nakon poroda očekuješ fizičku pomoć kao i emocionalnu potporu. Nisam ja nikaj izvoljevala, niti sam ja sad neka kraljica, ali, draga, ako imamo dijete nije li normalno da odemo na plac u nedjelju, a on spava i niti da bi trepnuo. To npr. nismo radili prije, ja nisam niti inzistirala jer smo mogli otići negdje vani jesti ako nam se nije dalo npr. kuhati i sl. Kad imaš dijete, stvari se mijenjaju - to iziskuje i promjenu od nas: ručak se mora napraviti radi bebe ergo moramo na plac ili bar on mora ili bar da se digne da pričuva malu dok ja odem. I x takvih nekih stvarčica koje se mijenjaju nakon dolaska djeteta. Zato sam napisala ovo sa testo - treba testirati. Ako me nećeš otpratiti doma (što i niti ne iziskuje neki napor) kako ćeš biti uz mene kad je nekaj važnije. Ja nisam testirala, zapravo mi takve sitnice nisu bile važne, ergo dobila sam to što sam dobila. Ne čudim se ja više, imala sam vremena o svemu razmisliti. Život je škola.

----------


## elin

> Stvar je gdje leži prelomna linija: meni da je netko podigao 4.000,00 kuna sa mog mastera bi stajao zakucan na zidu umjesto bicikla.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Draga Elin,
> ali to što kažeš vrijedi u tvom odnosu i sama bih tu mogla razumjeti ženin bijes,ali čini mi se da nije baš ta situacja bila  prelomna za trešnju jer oni tako funkcioniraju cijelo vrijeme


pa i nije trešnjici, gdje sam ja to napisala. Rekoh da je stvar u tome gdje leži prelomna linija (ne trešnji, nego općenito svakoj od nas ponaosob). Nekome će biti nedostatak nježnosti, nekome nedostatak komunikacije. Meni bi eto bila ta koju sam napisala. Zato sam i napisala meni, a ne trešnji. Moj brak nije završio mojom voljom, nego njegovom ergo kod nas nije dolazilo do tih i takvih sukoba, da jest - završio bi zato što bi ja inzistirala da izađem. [/quote]

----------


## melange

elin, nisam mislila da si ti kraljica niti da je trešnja kraljica, nego sam se malo pogubila u općenitom pisanju i biranju lica (ja/ti/mi/oni blah). uglavnom, mislila sam općenito na takve situacije i takva ponašanja.

netko je spomenuo da se situacije kad je par sam i kad imaju dijete uvelike razlikuju po nekim očekivanjima. to je točno. ali mislim da je točno i to da nam odnos i suživot prije djeteta može puno pokazati i na puno nas toga pripremiti.

kao što je elin rekla




> Ja nisam testirala, zapravo mi takve sitnice nisu bile važne, ergo dobila sam to što sam dobila.


ne bih to nazvala testiranjem (nekako mi zločesto i proračunato zvuči) nego najnormalnijim odnosom (u kojeg je ponekad potrebno uključiti i malo kalkuliranja  :Grin:  ). hrpetina tih "sitnica" nam može pokazati kako će se stvari poslije odvijati na drugim planovima, kako osoba diše, kako razmišlja. postoje situacije kad se dogodi preokret za 180, ali ipak mislim da u velikoj većini slučajeva druga strana *zna što dobiva*. i vjerojatno je voljna zažmiriti na neke stvari jer su tada sitnice, a poslije postaju problemi veličine slona. ali te negativne osobine su bile tu i na početku. one su konstanta. mi smo se promijenili.

fegusti je već prije spominjala (nesvjesno) ponavljanje naučenih obrazaca ponašanja. htjela bih samo postaviti par hipotetskih situacija da malo pojasnim na što ciljam.

imamo dakle jednog šugu, gotovana, pijavicu. kako god. slabića.
on u odnos daje minimalno, a prima i uzima sve što mu se pruža, i još više.
da bi opstao potrebna mu je oaza, hranjiva podloga.

situacija br.1.: slabić susreće jaku i samostalnu ženu, visoko uzdignute glave, sigurnog koraka i s jasnim ciljem u životu. njoj ne treba nitko da joj stoji na putu, ona sve može sama. savršeno se slaže sa slabićem jer je on upravo sjena koja nikome ne stoji na putu, štoviše, skoro da i ne postoji, osim kad je potrebno nešto uzeti od dotične. ona mu naravno pruža što god želi, jer ona to može, ona je snažna žena, a ovo je 21.st.

rasplet br.1.: dogodi se situacija u kojoj je jakoj ženi ipak potrebna podrška. netko umre, razboli se, dobije otkaz, rodi dijete. sad joj je potrebno sve ono što je prije samo davala. slabić, kako mu samo ime govori, ostaje u rupi u koju se fino smjestio i promatra situaciju od tamo.

rasplet br.2.: rasplet br.2: slabić se trgne i prestane biti slabić. žive sretno do kraja života.

situacija br.2.: slabić susreće ženu koja voli da joj se pridrže vrata, otprati je se kući, pomogne zavrnuti ventil na slavini ili promijeniti gumu na autu (iako i sama zna i može sve navedeno). ona je naviknula dijeliti račun u restoranu, ali cijeni kad ga druga strana ponekad plati u potpunosti. još uvijek voli imati nekog kraj sebe da je drži za ruku kad ide vaditi krv.

rasplet br.1: slabić se 2puta napravi lud i pusti nju da plati račun, prespava ono jutro kad treba s njom ići doktoru, kaže da će joj auto odvesti mehaničaru pa to ne napravi. dobije nogu.

rasplet br.2: slabić se trgne i prestane biti slabić. žive sretno do kraja života.

(o postotcima za pojedini rasplet možemo u sljedećem nastavku  :Grin:  
nadam se da sam malo pojasnila)

----------


## betty blue

> netko je spomenuo da se situacije kad je par sam i kad imaju dijete uvelike razlikuju po nekim očekivanjima. to je točno. ali mislim da je točno i to da nam odnos i suživot prije djeteta može puno pokazati i na puno nas toga pripremiti.


ovo potpisujem

ja sam se zbilja nagledala puno parova koji već prije braka, djeteta, čega god - ne funkcioniraju savršeno (pod ovo savršeno, mislim na nešto manje od savšenog naravno, ali bitan je opći dojam). I ljudi se pored tih upozorenja žene, rađaju djecu s tim istim ljudima kojima mogu nabrojati previše mana. 
I uvijek se pitam - ako taj dio prije nove ere nije išao kao podmazan, zašto se očekuje da kad nastupe problemi ili životne situacije postanu frustirajuće sve ide kao podmazano?
Ovo nema veze ni sa čijom pričom konkretno, samo općenito razmišljam o "prije" i "poslije"

----------


## fegusti

melange, a jesi se ufurala!  :Razz:  

kao što pišeš, scenariji su razni kao i mogući raspleti.
ipak, nejčešći je onaj koji neslavno završi.
sve je to zato što vremenom, kao što si i sama primijetila, muha postane slon.
osim toga, cijelo vrijeme se trudimo uskladiti situaciju koju imamo s onom koju zamišljamo.
u početku se nadamo da ćemo sustići tu zamišljenu sliku a ona nam postaje sve udaljenija.
to mi je kao kad sanjam da od nekog/nečeg bježim a ustvari trčim u mjestu dok mi je opasnost sve bliže.
iz sna se obično trgem na vrijeme, prije nego me opasnost sustigne, a u stvarnom životu me slon morao pregaziti da konačno shvatim kako i nije bezopasna mušica.  :Grin: 

zapravo, kada ovako razmišljam, dolazim do zaključka da je nastao nesklad u evoluciji našeg odnosa.
u vrijeme kada se trebao produbiti i ojačati zajedničkim naporima, s jedne je strane počeo stagnirati i one muhe su postajale sve dosadnije i napornije.
nikakav ih muhomlat nije mogao umlatiti.
...a ja sam se, vremenom, od umiljate i pokorne žene pretvorila u goropadnicu.  :Laughing:

----------


## pomikaki

> netko je spomenuo da se situacije kad je par sam i kad imaju dijete uvelike razlikuju po nekim očekivanjima. to je točno. ali mislim da je točno i to da nam odnos i suživot prije djeteta može puno pokazati i na puno nas toga pripremiti.


recimo da je ovo točno - ako žena zna na što bi se trebala pripremiti.

Ja, recimo, nisam očekivala takvu promjenu nakon poroda. Nisam pojma imala što znači dobiti dijete. Nisam imala puno iskustva s malom djecom, a cijeli svijet trubi o ravnopravnosti spolova i o tome kako žena može sve što i muškarac. 

Mogu reći da mi se odnos s mm-om jako zakomplicirao nakon rođenja djeteta, premda nije situacija ni izdaleka tako teška kao opsana i on jest tu za mene, ali meni treba puno više nego do sada! A njemu to ponekad jednostavno ne dopire...

----------


## mim

Ne bih ulazila u odnose supružnika nakon rođenja djeteta jer je kod svakog para sve to skupa vrlo individualno i ovisi o puno toga. Samo me zanima....ako Trešnjicin muž živi većinom na njen račun (a iz njenih postova mi se tako čini) zar nije jednostavo rješenje ukinuti mu opunomoćenje na tekući račun i otkazati dodatne kartice? Kad bi se to napravilo možda bi se i njihov odnos počeo kristalizirati jer sve dok si gospodin tata može priuštiti koristiti mamin račun za svoje potrebe on nema razloga odlaziti. Kad bi mu se ukinuo stalni priliv financija koje nije zaradio možda bi pokazao zbog čega je uopće u tom braku i želi li u njemu biti. Ok, možda sam oštra, ali zaista mrzim parazitiranje.

----------


## Joe

slažem se sa mim.

i razumijem da je teško raskinuti odnos, pa makar i loš odnos (nekad mi se čini da je čak teže raskinuti loš odnos)

trešnja, vjerujem da si razočarana, da ti je teško, i da trebaš podršku. ali ipak u ovoj situaciji možeš jedino sama sebi pomoći, nitko to ne može umjesto tebe. ako želiš potvrdu da se tvoj partner grozno ponaša prema tebi, imaš ju. ali sljedeći korak je na tebi.

----------


## babyboys

dobro, i kaj sad, stvar je samo u parama?
ukini mu kartice. 
problem riješen.

a to što on svojim postupcima daje do znanja da nema volje za obitelj, da mu je to too much pa svjesno traži veću odgovornost na poslu, ne javlja se na mob.... 
to se neće samo tako promjeniti i nema veze s tim dal je trešnja alfa ženka ili ne.

i zato ja mislim da dotičnom treba pokazat vrata.

----------


## mim

> i zato ja mislim da dotičnom treba pokazat vrata.


Mislim da bi ukidanjem punomoći i sam našao ta ista vrata. Čemu trošiti snagu u upiranje prstom u njih   :Wink:   ??

----------


## tresnja4

- ljuti se što je častio svoje ,kako kaže ,"kvaziprijatelje",a oni se čak nisu udostojili niti doći "vidjeti" bebu ,naravno s omotnicama od po 100€ svaki ( moja interpretacija trešnjine izjave)
-trešnja se buni što se ta parterova investicija u čašćenje njima /njoj nije nikako vratila/isplatila. Tako ja vidim to. Sorry.  :Sad: [/quote]


ovo misljenje je totalna glupost......
....u mojem poimanju stvari, vidjeti bebu znači vidjeti bebu jer je to beba od tvog prijatelja, bratića, sestrične...nekoga tebi bitnoga, a smatram da su prijatelji u životu bitni.

Lova je u životu pomoćno sredstvo, a "vidjeti bebu" , imati prijatelje, obitelj i drage ljude koji te čine sretnom, to je za mene smisao.

....tako da ..."VIDJETI BEBU" znači DOSLOVNO vidjeti bebu

----------


## tresnja4

isto tako se nikad nisam ponašala kao KRALJICA, već naprotiv kao netko tko krči svoj put i preuzima odgovornost za svoje postupke.....

.....tj. to vam je više nešto tipa ŠLJAKER......

----------


## kristijel

> ....u mojem poimanju stvari, vidjeti bebu znači vidjeti bebu jer je to beba od tvog prijatelja, bratića, sestrične...nekoga tebi bitnoga, a smatram da su prijatelji u životu bitni.
> 
> Lova je u životu pomoćno sredstvo, a "vidjeti bebu" , imati prijatelje, obitelj i drage ljude koji te čine sretnom, to je za mene smisao.
> 
> ....tako da ..."VIDJETI BEBU" znači DOSLOVNO vidjeti bebu


Nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago čuti to od tebe,priznajem...krivo sam te procjenila, što nije niti čudno, pošto uopće ne poznajem stvarnu tebe kao osobu,nego djelomično preko postova koji odišu nekim tvojim raspoloženjima. Očito bi svakoga od nas netko mogao krivo doživjeti,kad bi izvlačio zaključke iz nepotpunih komadića mozaika kroz koji se presijava stvaran život u svom svome šarenilu. Oprosti ako te je moje slobodno nagađanje na bilokoji način pogodilo. Ljubi svoga sina i budi i dalje ponosna žena i mama i sve će se ostalo već poslagati na svoje mjesto i biti baš onako kako treba biti! Ti i dijete ste u glavnoj ulozi,a ostalo je sve sporedno i na to ne treba gubiti dragocjeno vrijeme,živce,energiju,a na kraju krajeva niti te proklete novce.

----------


## babyboys

kristijel, meni su tvoji postovi super. svi su tako ... smireni i poetični, na kraju dana mi dođu onak, baš super za opuštanje.
i ovo sve je u najpozitivnijem smislu, ja to iskreno mislim.

ali, nekad poetiku ubiju gole činjenice.
da, novci su manje bitna stavka.
ali nekad su ona stavka koju je najlakše analizirati. jer sve ostalo previše boli. jer je jednostavnije razmišljati o 4000 kn, nego o činjenici da nitko od ljudi koji su do jučer bili dio tvog svijeta nije došao vidjeti tvoje dijete, centar tog svijeta.

i ovo govorim iz iskustva, jer kad više nisam mogla objašnjavati prave razloge, objasnila sam materijalne. i to je, jednom za svagda, svima bilo dovoljno.

----------

